# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  azospermija - endokrinološke i druge pretrage

## v&v

Pozdrav svima!
Na žalost, od nedavno i mi stanujemo ovdje. Zajedno 4, u braku 2, a bebicu pokušavamo dobiti punu godinu - i ništa. Meni su 32, mm 31 godina.
Zapitkivala ja ginekologa, rekao on meni "nemaš brige, tek nakon godinu dana ako ne budeš imala sreće". Kamo sreće da sam slušala onaj mali unutrašnji glasić koji je uporno vikao da nešto ne valja (3 prijateljice začele iz 2 pokušaja!).
Moj gin. pregled - vidljiva ovulacija, ponovljen kroz nekoliko mjeseci, opet isto. Pošaljem mm na pregled - spermiogram pokazao same nule. Nakon 6 dana isto. Dijagnoza - azospermija. 
...Ne, to se nama ne događa...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Odradio i pregled kod urologa - dijagnoza hipogonadizam, moguća punkcija, potrebno obaviti *endokrinološke pretrage*.
E sad. Kakve su to pretrage, nigdje ne nađem konkretnog odgovora. Još me više zbunila neka dr. koja je suprugu rekla da pretrage obavi nakon što je 3-5 dana apstinirao od seksa. Ne razumijem?! :? 
I još nešto, čitam vas ovdje na forumu, spominjete IVF polikliniku. Ne budi mi lijeno, ja ih nazvala i pitala za sve te pretrage kad će žena meni da nam u slučaju azospermije oni ne mogu pomoći! Pa tko onda može??? :shock: 
Zato molim pomoć svih Vas koji ste prolazili ili prolazite iste muke da nam skratite lutanja i pomognete Vašim dragocjenim savjetima što i kako dalje jer ovo je udarac koji nitko od nas nije očekivao.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## ina33

v&v, dobrodošla   :Love: . Nadam se da će ti se cure i dečki javiti, ima ih nekoliko na topicu "loši nalazi biopsije" sa sličnim problemom.

----------


## †mummy_s

Koliko ja znam endokrinološka obrada je neovisna o apstinenciji.
Nemojte se previše gubiti nego probajte doći do dr. Čolaka na VV ili ako možete privatno onda probajte Uro Centar u Zg.
Uglavnom priča je prilično kratka (barem kod naših liječnika)- endokrinološka obrada će dati informaciju o odvijanju spermatogeneze barem što se biokemije tiče, pregled kod urologa (to ste već napravili) bi trebao pokazati ima li anatomskih odstupanja, a kad konkretnih odgovora ne bude ostaje biopsija testisa kako bi se ustvrdilo što se događa u sjemenim kanalićima (i događa li se išta)..ostalo je sve na nama. Pod ostalo podrazumijevam alternativne načine da potaknemo spermatogenezu ili drugim riječima vitamini, minerali, čajevi, prehrana..i tako u nedogled!
Koliko sam imala primjetiti nitko od nas prisutnih na forumu s azoo nije dobio konkretan odgovor zašto je to tako, ima li pomoći i koje su nam mogućnosti. Uglavnom su i liječnici sami zbunjeni i ne znaju šta bi s nama.
Što se tiče IVF poliklinike i nas su odbili iako smo imali (doduše krivu) informaciju od urologa da možemo na ICSI..

----------


## v&v

> Koliko ja znam endokrinološka obrada je neovisna o apstinenciji.
> Nemojte se previše gubiti nego probajte doći do dr. Čolaka na VV ili ako možete privatno onda probajte Uro Centar u Zg.
> Uglavnom priča je prilično kratka (barem kod naših liječnika)- endokrinološka obrada će dati informaciju o odvijanju spermatogeneze barem što se biokemije tiče, pregled kod urologa (to ste već napravili) bi trebao pokazati ima li anatomskih odstupanja, a kad konkretnih odgovora ne bude ostaje biopsija testisa kako bi se ustvrdilo što se događa u sjemenim kanalićima (i događa li se išta)..ostalo je sve na nama. Pod ostalo podrazumijevam alternativne načine da potaknemo spermatogenezu ili drugim riječima vitamini, minerali, čajevi, prehrana..i tako u nedogled!
> Koliko sam imala primjetiti nitko od nas prisutnih na forumu s azoo nije dobio konkretan odgovor zašto je to tako, ima li pomoći i koje su nam mogućnosti. Uglavnom su i liječnici sami zbunjeni i ne znaju šta bi s nama.
> Što se tiče IVF poliklinike i nas su odbili iako smo imali (doduše krivu) informaciju od urologa da možemo na ICSI..


Hvala!

----------


## Sanja79

Potpisujem mummy i samo hrabro!
Lakse je kad se brige podijele a iskustva razmjene. Na zalost, nekad ce ti kristalna kugla reci vise nego neki nalaz ili doktor, ali opet na]e se poneka opcija i za nas... 
Na zalost,  dobordosli!   :Love:

----------


## v&v

Najprije bih željela zahvaliti svim curama koje sam ovih dana zasipala pp i panično tražila odgovore na ovo ili ono, a koje su mi strpljivo odgovarale.
Obavili smo i te "endokrinološke pretrage" koje su mi zadale toliko muke. Naravno, kako sam i pretpostavljala, radilo se o krvnim pretragama, za koje prethodno nije trebala ama baš nikakva apstinencija!
Ponovljenim pregledom urologa (privatnog) dijagnoza sve gora od gore. Uz azospermiju i hipogonadizam (na koji sam posumnjala i prije dijagnoze, čitajući ovaj forum i druge tekstove) slijedeći udarac bio je hipotrofija testisa. To bi vam, drage moje, značilo da je genetika zakazala (kromosom viška ili manjka, tako nekako). 
Predstoji nam kariotipizacija (na Rebru), pretpostavljam da je riječ o punkciji pa ćemo vidjeti. 
Zaboravila sam reći da su nam i ti famozni endokrinološki nalazi katastrofalni. FSH nebu pod oblacima - 22,5 (1,7-12); LH također - 9,8 (1,1-7,0); ukupni testosteron pod podrumom - 2,5 (30-10,6).
Nekako mislim da nam se ne piše na dobro. U to sam ime već počela sastavljati listu pitanja na temu donirane sperme. Još se uvijek prilično mučim s tom idejom. 
Imate li kakav pozitivan primjer, savjet, možda osobnog iskustva, rado bih ga čula.
Pusa svima!

----------


## BHany

Šaljem ti jedan veliki  :Love:   i   :Love:  . 
Budite hrabri i uporni i dobit ćete svoju bebicu. Tako je dobro za vas što tako trijezno razmišljate i prihvaćate sve opcije. Iako niti jedna vrata još nisu potpuno zatvorena...

----------


## regina78

neznam sta da ti kazem osim hrabro i samo naprijed... za doc do bebaca postoji puno nacina i sama sam u toj dilemi, iako za mene i nije dilema jer cu ja sigurno morat na donatora i to smo prihvatili kao najbolji nacin za nas
i nama su endokrinološki nalazi katastrofalni tj slicni vama, samo nama genetika nije zakazala al opet vjerojatno nema pomoci, jos jedan spermio i nalaz od eliksira "suputnica" i via prag...
sta god odlucili tu smo da vam damo podrsku, sretno  :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

v&v   :Love:  
Kao sto rekoh- na zalost, dobrodosla. 
Mi se jos borimo sa azoospermijom- tj. trazimo neki nacin da dodjemo do svog bebaca ali ako stvari ne budu kako mi zelimo, ici cemo i mi u Prag ili negdje gdje se radi sa doniranom spermom. Tako da ti saljem   :Wink:   i zelim srecu sa Pragom!

----------


## marijana zd

v&v dobrodošla i ne daj se, nemoj odustajati, budi hrabra i uporna  :Love:

----------


## v&v

Curke moje, a što da vam kažem?! Grupirajmo redove i naprijed, naprijed! Mi sad čekamo daljnje pretrage pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Budite mi dobro i prisutne!   :Heart:

----------


## v&v

Je li do sada i jedan od naših parova na ovom forumu s problemom azospermije uspio pomoću ICSI dobiti svoju bebicu? Pri tom ne mislim na trudnoću pomognutu donatorskom spermom.

----------


## Sanja79

Dobro pitanje...
I to slucaj sa neopstruktivnom azoo... 
Nesto mi pada na pamet Mirela... Taman kad su se spremili za Prag, NJM je uradio kontrolni i bilo je nekoliko (valjda) spermica, tako da su to odmah iskoristili i dobili su bebaca... 
A to je samo jedan slucaj.  :?

----------


## Sanja79

Pogledaj vise detalja na: 

Mirelina33 prica

----------


## v&v

> Nesto mi pada na pamet Mirela... Taman kad su se spremili za Prag, NJM je uradio kontrolni i bilo je nekoliko (valjda) spermica, tako da su to odmah iskoristili i dobili su bebaca... 
> A to je samo jedan slucaj.  :?


Jedan za koji mi znamo!
E drage moje, što sve ja još neću naučiti?! Naša draga *mummy_s* dala si je truda pa mi je razjasnila moje nedoumice po pitanju kariotipizacije, punkcije, biopsije, mikrodelecije. Sad znam i to!  :Smile:  Ali čekajte! Ja još nisam krenula na pretrage, a kad tada počnem s pitanjima....  :Laughing:  Čuvajte se!!!
Pusa svima!

----------


## †mummy_s

Ko pita ne skita!   :Smile:  
Ja sam se udomaćila na ovom forumu a i dalje imam potrebu povremeno udaviti s pitanjima...palim na guranje!   :Grin:

----------


## talia7

Ja mislim da ima još cura koje su sad mame, a prošle su tu groznu spoznaju azospermične dijagnoze   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Tu je negdje BHuny, puros, LEA ... ja mislim ima već velikog Marka, Mirela33 naravno   :Smile:  
...i eto već četiri razloga za nastaviti dalje tragati za spermićima.

----------


## BHany

Da, gle kad me talia već spomenula  :Kiss:  …ja se baš ne javljam jer ne znam kud bih se svrstala…

Naime, iskustvo spoznaje azospermične dijagnoze jesam prošla jer smo na prvom spermiogramu imali takav nalaz. Uvijek poslije toga na VV-u je nalaz bio takav da je spermija bilo nekoliko, tako da se mi nakon uputne dijagnoze koja je glasila azoospermia defakto tretiramo kao olighoastenozoospermia (iako mi je to smiješno jer u tu dijagnozu ulaze i oni s nekoliko stotina tisuća i mi s 10-tak). Evo sad, zadnji put, tri i pol godine nakon što nam se kćer rodila i kad smo krenuli po drugu bebicu, spermiogram najbolji do sada – 14. I inače je naša dijagnoza specifična jer uz sve navedeno imamo odlične hormonske nalaze, visoki LDHX, nikakva oštećenja ili deformacije…samo nema dečkića…ne zna se gdje su.

Tako da ja ne mogu baš reći da smo nakon duge borbe s azoospermiom uspjeli…mi jesmo uspjeli, ali to samo dokazuje da je jedan, ali vrijedan (a može biti i malo ljeniji) dovoljan za bebicu.

----------


## kia

v&v nažalost dobrodošla,

Evo i ja se prijavljujem u društvo sa azo. Mi smo se suočili sa dijagnozom prije skoro godine dana. Neznam odakle si ali možda bi se mogli javiti dr. Čolaku na VV jer veli MM da mu se on čini najbolji od svih kroz čije je ordinacije prohodočastio. Jedino je problem što se malo duže čeka ali on će vas voditi kroz sve pretrage i naravno i ovisno o nalazima slati vas na ono što je potrebno (tako da ne lunjate sami).

Znamo kako je pa zato samo pitaj sve što te zanima   :Love:

----------


## talia7

> Da, gle kad me talia već spomenula  …


"morala" sam te spomenuti kad je vaša Hana moja inspiracija, jer se i mi vrtimo oko azoospermije, pa onda uspiju iscentrifugirati nekih desetak i onda smo  :D na olighoastenozoospermiji. I ovi ostali nalazi su nam slični pa se ja definitivno nadam da ćemo vašim stopama, možda uspijemo u isto vrijeme, vi sinčića, a mi našu prvu curicu   :Wink:

----------


## BHany

> I ovi ostali nalazi su nam slični pa se ja definitivno nadam da ćemo vašim stopama, možda uspijemo u isto vrijeme, vi sinčića, a mi našu prvu curicu


Riječi ti se pozlatile   :Love: ...za nas , v&v i za sve druge ovdje...u što ja iskreno, najiskrenije vjerujem.

----------


## v&v

prije nego što me savladaju bilo kakvi osjećaji morat ću se još malo strpiti. Evo zašto. MM i ja izgleda sve volimo napraviti dva puta. Prvi spermiogram, pa drugi. Prvi pregled urologa, pa drugi. Onda endokrinološke pretrage, a sada čekamo termin za kariotipizaciju. Kako se radi o čačkanju po krvi (iako pretrage očito nisu iste) to bi opet bilo dva!   :Grin:  
Ali šalu na stranu. Nakon drugog urološkog pregleda, na preporuku dr., dogovorili smo termin za kariotipizaciju (na Rebru). Otišao mm svojoj dr. opće prakse po uputnicu, dobio ju, ali kako nema dopunsko zdravstveno dr. mu savjetovala da ga uplati, u suprotnom će morati (valjda pregled) platiti cca. 900 kn. Raspitujući se o tim pretragama mummy_s mi je objasnila da su te pretrage izuzetno skupe te je spominjala iznos od 900 kn samo za participaciju. E sad, da li nas dopunsko spašava plaćanja samo patricipacije ili pretraga općenito još nisam uspjela saznati, no čim saznam, znat ćete i vi. 
Još nešto, imali smo dogovoren termin za 04.09., ali obzirom na to dopunsko pretrage  ćemo morati prebaciti na kraj mjeseca, odnosno odgoditi za 15 dana (koliko je potrebno da se zakonski aktivira dopunsko nakon ugovaranja).
No niti tu nije kraj. Predstoji nam još biopsija do koje ću svakodnevno hodati s ogromnim grčem u želucu.

----------


## †mummy_s

Ako se ne varam ovogodišnja prva trudnica Ibili je isto startala od naše dg...tako mi se nekako čini. Znam da mi se ona prva javila onda kad sam se ja pridružila ovoj tužnoj grupici.
MM i ja smo se sinoć namsijavali kako će me on bockati kad ustreba..eto kako smo raspoloženi. Onda sam ja počela čačkati po imenima (uvjerena kako MM ne mari za takve detalje) kadli on nakon pola sata tišine ispali "ma o čemu ti sad pričaš kad smo se jednom već dogovorili da će biti Marko i Kaja". A mene milina obuzela kao nikad u životu. I to je stvarno to!  :D 
Bit će cure bit će neka mala srećica za sve nas, pa kakogod!

----------


## v&v

> ...kadli on nakon pola sata tišine ispali "ma o čemu ti sad pričaš kad smo se jednom već dogovorili da će biti Marko i Kaja". A mene milina obuzela kao nikad u životu.


Na ovakve stvari mene obuzima neopisiva tuga. MM, veliki veseljak i još uvijek razigran kao kakvo dijete, čak i nakon dg. u nekim planovima za budućnost govori "kad budemo imali djecu...".  :Sad:  
Iako i ja žarko želim dijete, uvijek je on bio taj koji je dijete želio malčice više. I zato me, drage moje, cijela ova situacija razdire.

----------


## LEA7

evo i mene da ti dam malo moralne podrške  :Love:  
MM su tek nakon treće punkcije uspjeli naći toliko spermija da oplode moje tri jajne stanice od kojih ona uspješna upravo skače oko mene i pjeva "veliko putovanje malog puža".
Dijagnoza: azoospermia sa povišenim FSH i niskim testosteronom, "proizvodnja" spermija skoro na nuli i neće ići na bolje. Izgleda da smo uhvatili zadnji vlak, iako se ja još nadam da će biti još nešto, ali MM nema hrabrosti uopće otići na još koju punkciju- jako se teško nosi sa negativnim rezultatima   :Sad:   i izbjegava razgovore o toj temi, a vrijeme ide......................

SRETNO!!!

----------


## visibaba

> MM su tek nakon treće punkcije uspjeli naći toliko spermija da oplode moje tri jajne stanice od kojih ona uspješna upravo skače oko mene i pjeva "veliko putovanje malog puža".


cestitam :D 
ovo su prekrasne vijesti za sve sa azoospermiom i svim srcem se nadam da ce sve cure (i NJM) ovdje docekati svoja mala cuda  :Heart:

----------


## v&v

> ...MM su tek nakon treće punkcije uspjeli naći toliko spermija da oplode moje tri jajne stanice od kojih ona uspješna upravo skače oko mene i pjeva "veliko putovanje malog puža".
> Dijagnoza: azoospermia sa povišenim FSH i niskim testosteronom, "proizvodnja" spermija skoro na nuli i neće ići na bolje


Hvala LEA7, ovo mi je trebalo!
Upravo smo obavili konzultacije s jednim priv. dr. Eto, potvrdili smo sve ono što sam naučila u ovo kratko vrijeme koliko se družimo. Rekao mi je da su nam s obzirom na dg. šanse malene, ali da kad smo već do ovdje dogurali provedemo postupak pretraga do kraja i konačno saznamo na čemu smo! I još nešto, rekao je da bi s pretragama mogli završiti do 01.10., najkasnije 01.11. U to ime, zaokružujemo to vrijeme kao prekretnicu. Mislim da se do tada ja neću podvrgavati ama baš nikakvim dodatnim pretragama, ali ću već sada početi štedjeti u nadi da ću novčiće ipak potrošiti u RH.

----------


## regina78

LEA7 od   :Heart:  cestitam....
ne mogu virovat da visok FSH a nizak testosteron i ipak  :Saint:  
mislim da si ulila nadu svim curama na ovom pdf-u i hvala ti na tome   :Love: 
p.s. jeste vi bili na biopsiji?

----------


## Viktoria

Drage moje,
evo i nas u Vašem drustvu. Iste muke mučimo! Ja imam 33, a MM 34 godine, u braku 3 god, ali smo se za pravljenje bebe odlučili pre godinu dana. Obzirom da je MM-u operisan kriptorhizam (nespusteni testisi) u 8-oj godini, pre mesec dana smo resili da on uradi spermogram, da ne lutamo mnogo ako postoji neki problem. I - Bingo   :Crying or Very sad:  ! Azoospermia, na nalazu sve moguće nule. Ne moram da Vam pricam o šoku, neverici, preispitivanju "zašto baš nama da se to desi"... 
Elem, otisli smo kod urologa poznatog po lečenju muškog steriliteta, ponovo je rađen spermogram uz centrifugiranje ejakulata da bi se videlo da li postoji makar 1 spermić u sedimentu ejakulata i opet ništa. Posle toga je doktorica rekla da MM uradi analizu nivoa hormona. Rezultati "za padanje u nesvest" : FSH 67,1 ( 0,7-11,1); LH 11,8 (0,8-7,6); Prolaktin 769 (53-360); Estradiol <20 (10-40), Testosteron 4,57 (2,8-8,0); Inhibin 0 (15-200). Sve to ukazuje na značajno oštećenje germinativnog epitela u testisima (taj epitel je odgovoran za spermatogenezu). 
Dg. St post descensio testis bll. Azoospermia. Infertilitas primaria. 
Doktorica nije preporučila čak ni biopsiju, nego eventualni testikularni "mapping" u cilju eventualnog ICSI-a, ali sa verovatnoćom uspeha 0,1%. Nije preporučila nikakvu terapiju. Jednostavno - nema pomoći. Tako smo saznali, u bukvalno 7 dana, da imamo problem, da je trajan i da razmišljamo o donaciji sperme.
Potražićemo drugo (i treće) mišljenje lekara, jer nada poslednja umire, ali osvešćujemo se i razmišljamo šta i kako dalje. 
U utorak idemo na (prve) konsultacije kod dr.Veljka Vlaisavljevića koji dolazi iz Maribora u Beograd u jednu privatnu kliniku. 
Javiću Vam šta će on na sve ovo reći.
Ljubim Vas sve,
veeeliki pozdrav iz Beograda.

----------


## regina78

nazalost dobrodosla u nas klub  :Love: 
i MM ima operaciju testisa u 6-toj godini i ista dijagnoza, takodjer FSH previsok (34,3) a LH (16,9), ostali hormoni su nam u granicama
neznam da li da te ohrabrujem da se nadas nekom poboljsanju, al mi je drago da ste rijesili situaciju prihvacajuci i druge nacine za doc do svog  :Saint: 
mi smo vec probali neke cudne lijekove i vitamine al nista od toga, u borbi sa azoo ti je trenutno in "eliksir zivota" (procitaj post losi nalazi biopsije) 
nadam se da cete brzo doc do svog  :Saint:  na koji god nacin dosli do njega
p.s. sta je to testikularni "mapping" ?!
sretno sa konsultacijama kod dr.Veljka Vlaisavljevića   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Viktorija, dobro dosla u nase ne-tako-malo drustvo... 
Pretpostavljam da ste isli u TTC, kao i mi... I dobili isti odgovor... 
No, sta je tu je, nemamo puno izbora, ali imamo puno vjere. 
Javi sta kaze V - pretpostaljam kao i nama- biopsija pa cemo onda vidjeti sta dalje. Ako bude materijala idemo na ICSI ako ne bude- nista. 
To je to.   :Love:  
Ne dajte se!

----------


## Viktoria

[quote="regina78"]

sta je to testikularni "mapping" ?!

Metoda koja se radi u lokalnoj ansteziji, ulazi se tankom, finom iglom na više mesta u testise (koji se pre toga "mapiraju", tj. podele na geometrijska polja), aspirira se sadržaj testisa i posmatra pod mikroskopom. Kod dr.Vinke Vukotic (TTC ordinacija, Beograd) ta metoda košta oko 6000 din (75 eura), ali MM još nije zakazao tu intervenciju. 
Ako želite više da saznate o ovoj metodi, evo Vam link (imaju i slike same intervencije): 
http://urology.ucsf.edu/patientGuide...Inf/Testis.pdf

----------


## regina78

mi to zovemo punkcija (sad ispala glupasta )  :Embarassed:   :Grin:  
al nakon punkije bi svakako tribali pokusat i sa biopsijom tako da znate na cemu ste jer ona daje najvazniji nalaz...
sretno jos jednom   :Kiss:

----------


## v&v

da li je netko u posljednje vrijeme bio na biopsiji???? Čitala sam u drugim temama da se biopsija nije radila po našim bolnicama unatrag par mjeseci. Alternativa za biopsiju nam je Uro centar u ZG, ali zašto bi plaćali postupak ako ne moramo?! I još nešto, zna li itko koliko košta postupak biopsije u Uro centru? Po forumu se moglo pročitati svašta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Vec duze vremena pratim Rodin forum, gde sam pronasla mnostvo korisnih informacija i saveta, ali da budem iskrena retko sam posecivala topice o potpomognutoj oplodnji, a jos manje o muskoj neplodnosti. Mislila sam da nisam i necu nikad biti u toj prici. Ali nakon godinu dana bezuspesnih pokusaja da dobijemo nasu bebicu i na stalno insistiranje mog ginekologa da i MM uradi spermogram (inace on tvrdi da je samnom sve OK), usledio je totalni sok. Prvi spermogram uradjen pre mesec dana dijagnoza AZOOSPERMIA. Ja sam inace tezak emotivac, ali u principu neumorni borac pa smo odlucili da se ne prepustimo bedaku (od sudbine se ne moze pobeci) i odlucili da odmah nadjemo nekog dobrog urologa i vidimo sta cemo dalje. Otisli smo kod iste doktorice kao i Viktoria (posto sam prikupila informacije da je jedna od najboljih u svojoj struci), i u principu i kod nas je ispitivanje islo istim tokom. Prvo uradjen hormonski status koji je prema dr. bio zadovoljavajuci (jedino blogo povisen FSH), a mozete zamisliti mi presrecni, ponadali se da je u pitanju opstruktivna azo. pa cemo lako biopsijom do spermica. Sutradan je radjena biopsija(aspiracijska) u ordinaciji pod lokalnom anestezijom. Uzeta su tri uzorka iz desnog testisa (levi je doc otpisala, kaze da ne funkcionise) i nalaze smo dobili juce. Nije pronadjen ni jedan spermat. i naravno u pitanju je neopstr. azo. Odmah sam kontaktirala doc. koja me je malcice utesila da treba do ponedeljka da sacekamo nalaz inhibina koji ce najbolje potvrditi sta dalje. Da li je neko imao slicno iskustvo da ima relativno dobre hormonske nalaze a da se radi o poremecaju spermatogeneze?

----------

zamolila bih vas ako mozete da mi malo pojasnite nalaz biopsije, koji meni kao laiku i novopecenom liku u ovoj problematici izgleda strasno? Evo kopiram ceo nalaz: "Tkivo testisa, sa mikaroksopskim promeneama u sklopu hipospermatogenze. Semeni kanalići su izvijugani, očuvanog lumena. U oko 25% kanalića bazalne membrane su zadebljale, a  spermatogeni epitel čine isključivo Sertoly ćelije. U preostalim kanalićima uočava se dvoredan epitel, retko sa izdvajanjem grupa spermatocita I reda, bez mejotičkih figura. U dva kanalića ( oko 10%) prisutni su elementi iregularnog sazrevanja sa deskvamiranim ćelijama i amorfnim nakupinama u lumenu. U intersticijumu se uočavaju pojedinačne Laydigove ćelije, očuvane morfologije.  Limfatici i inflamatorna komponenta su neupadljivi". 

Zaključak

Opisana histološka slika odgovara kombinovanim poremećajima spermatogeneze: hipospermatogenezi i iregularnom sazrevanju. Nisu prisutne forme spermatozoida i elementi intratubularne neoplazije germinativnih ćelija testisa.

kako vama ovo zvuci?
Hvala unapred i puno, puno pozdrava za sve vas

----------


## kia

Draga bety žao mi je što si nam se morala pridružiti, ali eto nažalost sve nas je više s ovom dijagnozm   :Sad:  

Mislim da muž od tužne ima OK hormone, a istu dijagnozu i nalazi biopsije su mu bili loši. Više možeš pronači na temi "loši nalazi biopsije"

Neznam ti ništa reči o vašem nalazu ali ima tu cura koje se bolje u to razumiju pa vjerujem da će ti se javiti i pomoći.

Eto kako bilo glavu gore i nedaj se jer nema predaje borimo se i idemo hrabro dalje   :Love:

----------

> Draga bety žao mi je što si nam se morala pridružiti, ali eto nažalost sve nas je više s ovom dijagnozm   
> 
> Mislim da muž od tužne ima OK hormone, a istu dijagnozu i nalazi biopsije su mu bili loši. Više možeš pronači na temi "loši nalazi biopsije"
> 
> Neznam ti ništa reči o vašem nalazu ali ima tu cura koje se bolje u to razumiju pa vjerujem da će ti se javiti i pomoći.
> 
> Eto kako bilo glavu gore i nedaj se jer nema predaje borimo se i idemo hrabro dalje


Hvala na podrsci kia   :Love:  ,
znam da ce te me vi devojke najbolje razumeti koliko mi je tesko. Da, znam da je tuzna pisala da je i njen muz imao relativno dobre nalaze hormona, ali eto ja sam bas bila optimista pre biopsije. A da budem iskrena i dalje se nadam. Ako sutrasnji nalaz inhibina bude zadovoljavajuci, to je valjda dobra indikacija da je spermatogeneza ocuvana, mozda ne na celom testisu, vec u pojedinim delovima, gde se moze pronaci neki spermic ali otvorenom obdukcijom. To je neka moja teorija u koju zelim da verujem, makar do sutrasnjeg dana.

----------


## Sanja79

beti75, dobrodosli... 
Nisam najbolja sa ocitavanjem nalaza, pa ti ne mogu konkretno pomoci. Medjutim, na forumu roditelj sam pronasla par slucajeva sa neopstruktivnom azoospermijom kojima je radjena biopsija i bio je los nalaz, da bi se kasnijom punkcijom ipak pronasli nekoliko spermatozoida dovoljnog kvaliteta za ICSI. 
Zao mi je sto nas je sve vise, ali ovdje mozemo da razmijenimo misljenja i iskustva i da se 100% razumijemo...   :Love:

----------


## regina78

nazalost dobrodosla u nas mali krug koji postaje sve veci  :Sad: 
neznam ni ja kako da protumacim vase nalaze, al jednom mi jedna cura napisala:
Patohistoloski (biopsijom) postoje 3 tipa neopst azoo:
1. Sertoli cell sindrom, sanse 25% 
2. Matruracijski arest, sanse 50% 
3. Hipospermatogeneza, sanse 75% 
sad gledajuci da se u vas spominje hipospermatogeneza i Sertoli cell sindrom neznam sta da ti kazem, al biopsiju bi na vasem mistu obavezno napravila
sretno u borbi, nisi sama  :Kiss:

----------

regina 78 hvala na odgovoru   :Kiss:  ,
da i ja se slazem da je hiruska biopsija mozda najpouzdanija za donosenje konacnih zakljucaka, ali nam je doktorica rekla da je materijal nadjen biopsijom(ako se nesto i nadje) uglavnom oskudan (par komada sperm.) te da ih nema svrhe zamrzavati, jer su nakon odmrzavanja neupotrebljivi. 
Eto ja sam bila ubedjena da je pozitivno kada nema nekih drasticnih disbalansa izmedju hormona, ali sam danas negde procitala da su upravo ti slucajevi komplikovani jer lekari neznaju odakle poceti sa terapijom. Ali sta cu, ja se i dalje nadam da je ovo samo trnovit pun koji trebamo preci da bi uspeli (inace sve sam  u zivotu postizala sa puno, puno ulozenog truda) pa valjda ce se i ova prica zavrsiti happy end-om. Sutra nam doc salje i nalaze inhibina pa cemo videti sta dalje. 
Jedino me brine sto smo oboje, i ja i MM, trenutno klonuli duhom uocljiva je ta promena u nasim zivotima. Nista nije kao sto je bilo pre mesec dana (planovi vezni za karijeru, letovanje, kupovinu vikendice itd.itd)a sada mi nista od toga nije ni najmanje vazno. Ali se nadam da ovo raspolozenje nece dugo potrajati. 
Pozdrav svim curama,   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

kakva tuga kad vidim koliko nas je svaki dan-sve vise i vise....i to bas nas sa azoospermijom.
*beti75*,pozdravljam te kao prvo i najprije bih se slozila sa tobom po pitanju onoga sto si napisala da je najgore u ovim slucajevima kad su hormoni ok,jer dr.-i ne znaju odakle krenuti.
mislim da si vec procitao,ponovit cu:mm je imao ok hormone(u ref. vrijed.) i punkcijom(spiracijska biopsija),pa kasnije ni klasicnom biosijom,nije nadjen niti jedan jedini spermij,samo u jednom kanalicu spermatogonije i spermatocite,u ostalim samo Sertol. stanice. tuga,ali je tako. sad pije elikisr,od kojeg se jos uvijek nije nista maklo sa nule,nazalost,nakon toga....nista.ponovno smo pred zidom.niti nam ko predlaze kakve dalje pretrage,niti ja znam sta bih. cak mislim da je najbolje da se pomirim(mada sam jako mlada  :Crying or Very sad:  )da nam nije sudjeno i ne crpim ni sebe,niti njega,jer svaki pad iznova jako tesko prebolimo.
nekad kontam da je bitno da se volimo,a ostalo....ne mogu ja protiv necega sto je sudjeno.
ljubim te,i iskreno se nadam da cete nesto rijesiti   :Love:

----------

Tuzna, i meni je zao sto se upoznajemo pod ovim okolnostima, ali sta je tu je. Ja u potpunosti razumem tvoju tugu, jer i mene prati vec danima. Jednostavno, ne mogu odustati i pomiriti se s'tim da necu nikada osetiti cari materinstva. Jednostavno ne mogu i necu. 
A sto se tice hormonskih nalaza NM zvanicna medicina objasnjava ovako:"Povisene vrednosti  FSH i LH ukazuju na ostecenu funkciju testisa. Ukoliko je vrednost FSH dvostruko veca od normalne smatra se da je poremecaj ireverzibilan. Niske vrednosti ovih hormona govore o  ekstratestikularnom poremecaju kao uzroku infertiliteta
( hipogonadotropni hipogonadizam ) i supstitucijom hormona moze doci do uspostavljanja spermatogeneze. *Normalne vrednosti* ovih hormona uz nedostatak spermatozoida u ejakulatu ukazuju na prekid u sazrevanju spermatozoida
( maturacioni arest ) ili na postojanje prepreke u izvodnim kanalima".
Ali mnostvo slucajeva u praksi su u totalnoj suprotnosti sa ovim sta je navedeno, jer je bilo slucajeva da sa veoma visokim FSH biopsijom nadju spermat. ili pak tom nadomesnom terapijom kada hormoni imaju niske vrednosti nista ne postici. A NM valjda spadaju u grupi maturacioni arest, spermatogeneza se ne odvija do kraja. 
Tuzna da li je TM radio nalaz hormona Inhibin?
Juce sam citala neku stranu literaturu u vezi TESE/ICSI postupka, gde se objasnjava da aspiracijska biopsija nije 100% pouzdana za pronalazenje sperm. jer se jednostavno "na slepo" uzimaju uzorci tkiva, dok se kod ove metode mikroskopski pronalaze i izdvajaju polja na testisima gde se najuocljiviji znaci postojanja spermatog. i naravno zrelih spermatozoida.
Eh, tuzna kad mene uhvati izliv tuge i razocarenja ja se setim na jedan dogadjaj ovog leta u Antaliji kad mi je jedna vidovita zena gledala u karte(definitivno ne verujem u takve stvari, ali sam cisto iz znatizelje htela da cujem sta ce mi reci) i definitivno me ostavila bez teksta, jer je pocela komentarisati i neke dogadjaje koje ja svrstavam u "velike licne tajne", na kraju kad sam krenula rekla je "Imacete dva porodjaja i 3 deteta, samo nemojte odustati i vi cete biti najveci borac u celoj prici". Svake noci setim se te recenice, i zelim da verujem da ce tako i biti.

----------


## ina33

Linkam iskustvo iz Praga, možda će vas zanimati:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17784

----------


## regina78

> "Imacete dva porodjaja i 3 deteta, samo nemojte odustati i vi cete biti najveci borac u celoj prici". Svake noci setim se te recenice, i zelim da verujem da ce tako i biti.


vjerujem i ja da ce ti se to ostvarit  :Kiss: 
sta vam je sa nalazom inhibina?!

----------


## v&v

> *da li je netko u posljednje vrijeme bio na biopsiji u Zagrebu????* Čitala sam u drugim temama da se biopsija nije radila po našim bolnicama unatrag par mjeseci. Alternativa za postupak biopsije nam je Uro centar u ZG, ali zašto bi ga plaćali ako ne moramo?! I još nešto, zna li itko koliko košta postupak biopsije u Uro centru? Po forumu se moglo pročitati svašta


Ponavljam pitanja!!!

----------

Pozdrav devojke,
kada bi samo znale kako sam se unervozila iscekujuci taj famozni nalaz inhibina, koji eto kasni vec citava 2 dana (doktorka nam je rekla da ce poslati mail-om u ponedeljak, ali eto i danas nista :? ). Nisam je kontaktirala, jer kontam kada budu poslali iz laba ona ce nama proslediti odmah. 
Ja stvarno nemam pojma kolike su cene biopsije po privatnim ordinacijama u ZG, ali smo mi prosle nedelje radili aspiracijsku biopsiju u TTC(BG) koja je kostala 170EUR.

----------


## tuzna

evo mene nakon par dana...beti,znam da je aspiracijska biopsija nepouzdana 100%,zato je mm i isao na klasicnu biopsiju.i mi smo skontali da nesto ne stima sa spermatogenezom,da je "zastala" na najbitinijem nivou. problem je sto nam niko ne predlaze sta da radimo.
i jos samo d akazem da mm nije radio nalaz inhibina,mada sam i sama citala o njemu.
mm je imao FSH oko 5-6 (sto je u ref. vrijednostima);ali se jako dobrosjecam da je dr. Vlaisavljevic na prvom razgovoru ,onako usput,rekao da je FSH nizak :?  :?  :? 
nikada to vise nije spomenuo,niti pridavao tome paznju,ali je to meni ostalo u sjecanju....
ljubim vas  :Love:

----------


## v&v

> ...


Gdje si nestala? Ima li kakvih dobrih vijesti?

----------


## regina78

v&v koliko ja znam u nasim bolnicama se jos uvijek ne radi biopsija i jedino sta ja znam da su cure radile je uro centar (12000) te maribor a tu cijenu neznam

----------


## meripopins

Pozdrav devojke,
i ja i suprug pripadamo malom broju parova kojim se bore protiv azospermije. Ne znam da li je borba prava reč, jer ne znam da li je neko uopšte napravio  neki pomak na tom polju. Pre 15-tak godina MM je imao nekih 20 000 spermatozoida. Kad je imao desetak godina tek mu je orađeno spuštanje testisa, tako da je sve posledica toga.Pre skoro dve godine odradi spermogram-azospermija. Krenemo po lekarima, endokrinolog prepiše testosteron-andriol testocaps, svaki drugi dan po jednu dva meseca. Posle toga odradi spermogram i nalaz bude 2x 10.9 i u pregledu mikroskopskog preparata nađen jedan nepokretan spermatozoid. Odlepimo od sreće, nastavimo sa testosteronom i mnogobrojnim vitaminima, piskavicom, aminokiselinama i sl. odradimo spermogram i ono -azospermija. Prijavimo se za veštačku, meni odrade histeroskopiju i suprugu daju da odradi punkciju. Nalaz punkcije-azospermija. Posle mesec dana predložena biopsija- ono što me najviše nervira je što smo za biopsiju platili 400 evra (radila se i inkubacija uzorka 24 h) i kad je odrađena dobili smo samo jednu rečenicu na nalazu- nakon kultivacije i obrade uzorka dobijenog biopsijom testisa nisu dobijeni morfološki oblici spermatogeneze. Kad sam pitala da li je oštećen germitivni epitel i da li je analiza pokazala neka druga oštećenja, rekli su da ih to ne zanima, već jednostavno nema spermatozoida koji bi mogli da se iskoriste u ICSI metodi i treba da odustanemo od te mogućnosti. Rekli su nam da razmislimo o usvajanju ili spermi donora.
Totalni hladni tuš! Malo nam je trebalo doksmo se oporavili od te informacije, a onda smo ponovo krenuli u traženje nekog izlaza. Suprug je išao na 17 tretmana u hiperbaričnoj komori, potom na akupunkturu. Koristio je opet testosteron (sad pravi pauzu) i 2 meseca 2 puta po kesicu proxida... Početkom oktobra će uraditi spermogram da vidimo da li se nešto pokrenulo. Krajem oktobra smo zakazali konsultacije kod Vlaisavljevića. Ne znam šta da očekujem od njih. Sumnjamo i u onaj nalaz spermograma od pre godinu dana, da nije zamenjen sa nečijim, onda biolog nam je govorila da "naslućuje glave  i repove" kad nam je savetovala biopsiju i kakao je sigurna da ima spermogeneza, a ovamo azospermija... Ni da ponavljamo negde drugde biopsiju ni da odustajemo... Nalaz hormona je FSH 17,5 (0,7-11,1); LH 11,6 (0,8-7,6) Testosteron 11,8 (9,4-60,1), slobodan testosteron 29,26 (21,5-97,5).
Sad smo bukvalno u čekanju i nadanju. Odemo do urologa, on kaže da ne zna koju bi terapiju uopšte prepisao, kaže samo konsultacije na 6 meseci.Endokrinlog slično. Homeopata prepiše neke kuglice, ali to je sve. Ne možemo da se odlučimo još uvek ni za jednu drugu varijantu i bukvalno umirem od straha da sutra neću znati šta bih više probali...
Viktorija, ako pročitaš ovo, molim te reci mi, kad si bila kod Vlaisavljevića, zar ti nije predložio da suprug odradi biopsiju ili nešto slično? 
Ne smem da padam u očajanje, ali stalno sam u nekom grču i stalno razmišljam kako sam nedovoljno aktivna i možda nedovoljno uporna... Nigde ne nalazim da je neko imao azospermiju, pa kaže koristiosam to i to i došli smo do 1-2 spermatozoida... Panika... 
Pozdrav svima na forumu i nadam se da možda nekako zajedničkim iskustvima pomognemo jedni drugima!

----------


## tuzna

meripopins,zao mi je sto si jedna od nas.
slazem se sa tobom u svemu,sve sam to prosla...
bili smo na razgovoru sa dr.-om V u MB.-U ,on je zakazao za nekih 4 mjeseca biopsiju,bdobili nalaz da nema spermija,vec u jednom kanalicu spermatogonija i spermatocita i to je to. oni ne rade nista vise,ne daju terapije,niti se uopce zamaraju kako doci do spermija.toliko su pretrpani postupcima,da jednostavno nemaju vremena za to,a jednom je jedan dr. nama rekao da to i nije njihov posao( da daju terapije.kad kazem "njihov"-mislim na ginekologe).
tako da ne znam da li ima smisla davati novce tamo,jer je razgovor 50 e,a nas je trajao par minuta. sama biopsija je 360e,a vi ste ju vec radili.
u tom vasem nalazu i jeste napisano najbitnije:da nema spermija.
draga,treba biti  spreman pomiriti se sa stanjem kakvo jeste. govorim ti iz iskustva,jer kod nas azoo slucajeva,vrlo se malo moze uraditi)narocito kad nema niti jedan jedini spermij):
 :Love:

----------


## meripopins

Hvala, Tuzna, na odgovoru!
Kad čovek ima rak i uzimaju mu uzorak biopsijom, dešava se da taj uzorak koji uzmu ne pokazuje da je u pitanju maligni oblik, a ustvari jeste... Sami lekari kažu da ne znači da spermogeneza ne postoji uopšte, ako ne postoji u tom uzorku. Naravno da je tu reč o težim slučajevima, ali ja ne mogu da se pomirim, da možda možemo da imamo dete, a da nismo sve probali. Ne znam kako tačno izgleda kad se uzorak uzima, a prethodno je rađeno tzv. mapping, o čemu su neke devojke pisale. 
MM je nekad imao spermatooida, sada nema. Znam priču ljudi koji su imali oko 90 miliona spermatozoida, pa kažu da su posle hormonskih terapija došli na nivo azospermije. Prosto mi je neverovatno da se to ne leči! Uzimali smo i eliksir, o kome su neke devojke pisale- kod nas bez efekta. Stvarno sam više nego tužna, ali češće prosto besna, zbog vezanih ruku, da nešto promenim.
Pozdrav za sve na forumu!

----------


## Sanja79

Meripopins, i mi imamo dijagnozu neopstruktivne azoo...
Bili smo kod Vlaisavljevica i on nam je predlozio biopsiju jer je u par navrata pronadjeno par nepokretnih spermica (u razlicitim privatnim klinikama). Sad cekamo da nas naruce i cekamo kao na iglama da vidimo rezultat biopsije. Ako zelis , poslacu ti na pp cijene i moje misljenje o Jevremovoj... 
Pozdrav i hrabro!   :Love:

----------


## meripopins

Hvala Sanja,
mi smo prošle godine imali nalaz u kome je bilo spermatozoida, ali suprug jako sumnja da je zamenjen sa nečijim... Posle toga su mu radili punkciju i biopsiju i bilo je-azospermija. Ja se nadam da će se opet neki spermatozoid pojaviti, jer ih je nekada, pre imao. Mi smo nalaz biopsije dobili preliminarni odmah posle pola sata, a posle 24 h konačan. Koliko ti čekaš? Voleli bi možda da ponovimo nalaz, nisam zadovoljna jer nalaz se sastoji iz jedne rečenice, ali da se ne ponavljam. Hteli smo da radimo biopsiju u Jevremovoj, ali oni su mi preko telefona bili neubedljivi- urolog, hirurg dolazi po potrebi, a o držanju uzorka u tzv. inkubatorima 24 h nisu mi ništa rekli, a to su nas u NS ubeđivali da je najbolji način... Iako je pitanje da li su i oni sproveli tu proceduru... Više bih volela da biopsiju odradimo u nekoj drugoj klinici, ako nam je Vlaisavljević preporuči- npr. u Mariboru. Jako me interesuje tvoje mišljenje, koliko čekate nalaze, da li si ga pitala za mapping, da li su uzeli slučajni uzorak, na koliko mesta i sve što ste tamo obavili. Hvala puno na odgovoru i pozdrav svima na forumu!

----------


## Sanja79

Sutra cemo ih zvati da zakazemo, pa cu priupitati za mapping, inklubator i ostalo. Koliko znam, ceka se 7 dana na rezultat nalaza. 
A sad mi pade na pamet- posto je to operacija sa potpunom anestezijom, da li ste vi potpisivali neki dokument kojim se oni odricu odgovornosti ili nesto slicno, tipa da pristajete na neku terapiju, ma bilo kakav dokument slicne prirode?

----------


## tuzna

e,cure da vam kazem iz iskustva:nalaz se ceka gotovo mjesec dana iz Mb.-a,jer analizu radi neki drugi ciko(histolog ili kako vec) i nalaz se dobije postom,pa smo tek mi zvali i dobili od dr.-a V, par recenica :da nema spermija,da je to to sto se njih tice.
sanja,tamo se potpise papir(ujutro kad dodjete u bolnicu),valjda nesto vezano za to sto ti pitas.
zelim samo da vam otvorim oci,da ni od njih ne ocekujete mnogo(kao sto sam ja),pa se poslije razocarate.ja sam bila ogorcena na cinjenicu da je dr. V. znao da nism o iz Slovenije,a poslali su postom nalaz na slovenackom,gdje ja nista (gotovo)nisam razumjela.mm je samoinicijativno zvao(danima) dr.-a od koje gje dobio tih par recenica.ja znam da nije on mogao(obzirom da eoma dobro prica nas)prevoditi,ali je neko se mogao udostojiti da nas nazove i objasni kakvo je stanje.
 :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Znaci nigdje nije lijepo... 
Dobro je znati sta te ocekuje.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A to je taj papir koji sam mislila.

----------


## Sanja79

Curke, pogledajte ovaj linkic - mozda bude nekom koristan:  
Imunomodulatorni tretman infertilnih muškaraca
Radi se o imunologiji muskaraca...

----------


## meripopins

Pozdrav,
mi smo radili biopsiju u privatnoj klinici upravo zbog tog kako smo mi shvatili inkubatoa. Posle drobljenja i već šta sve ne tog uzorka, sve se drži 24 h u nekim specijalnim uslovima. Iskreno i u to malo sumnjam, ali sedam dana, šta li mu tek oni rade? Pitala si? 
Nismo ništa potpisivali. Mnogo je drugačija procedura kod privatnika, oni ti pola tih nalaza koje ti u državnoj traže, ne traže. Znam pošto sam i ja radila histreroskopiju i u državnoj i u privatnoj- u državnoj su mi tražili ceo spisak, u privatnoj skoro ništa. Nemam komentar. Pozdrav i držim ti fige!

----------


## Sanja79

Zvacemo kad se vratim s posla. I pitacu. 
Ne moram ti reci koliko me nerviraju jer ih sve MORAM pitati. A kad ih i pitam, i vidim njihovo lice (  :Teletubbies:  ) dodje mi da odustanem. Ali ne mogu zbog svog  :Saint:  
Npr. poslala sam im upit za cijene prije 10 dana na koji jos nisu odgovorili. Napomenucu i to danas, bas sam se naostrila. Bez listinga cijena necu nista ni da radim kod njih. Kao da su oni jedini koji rade TESE ICSI. Ni Brisel ni Prag nisu daleko...   :Wink:

----------


## eliza

Pozdrav devojke,
nije me bilo par dana jer sam imala problema sa logiranjem (izbrisali me greskom iz database a usput i moje postove), ali nema veze, ko radi taj i gresi, pa sam sada promenila nick (ex Beti75) i nadam se da necu imati vise slicnih problema.
Meripopins nazalost dobrodosla. Citala sam neke tvoje postove na ovoj temi na drugim forumima i priblizno sam upoznata sa vasom situacijom. Inace ja i MM smo saznali pre mesec dana za ovu uzasnu dijagnozu azoo..i nakon prezivljenog shoka polako se privikavamo s tim. MM je uradio hormonske nalaze (koji su zacudjujuce zadovoljavajuci, sem blago povisenog FSH) i nakon toga mi se ponadali da je opstr. azoo u pitanju, sto na zalost UZ i punkcija (aspiracijska biopsija) nisu pokazali, jer u tri uzeta uzorka nije pronadjen niti jedan spermatoz. U histoloskom nalazu pise da se radi o kombinovanom poremecaju spermatogeneze: hipospermatogenezi i iregularnom sazrevanju. Onda smo cekali nedelju dana nalaz Inhibina, koji se prema nasoj dr. pokazao kao najpouzdaniji za procenu sposobnosti testisa da adekvatno odreaguju na hormonsku stimulativnu terapiju. I konacno smo dobili i nalaze Inhibina 107 (ref. 15-200) koji je prema dr veoma ohrabrujuci nalaz  :D . 
Mozete zamisliti koliko sam bila srecna nakon toga i da se nada ponovo pobudila da ce ipak nesto krenuti na bolje. MM je prepisana terapija Klomifenom naredna 3 meseca (25mg svakog jutra) i nakon toga uradicemo kontrolni spermogram. To je to za sada. 
Mi se nadamo cudu, da ce se pojaviti spermici u ejakulatu nakon terapije, ali i ako ih ne bude ostaje nam hiruska biopsija koja bi bila valjda nasa zadnja opcija. Da li je neko od VM bio na Klomifenu i da li ste imali kakvih pozitivnih rezultata?
Puno pozdrava za sve devojke  :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

eliza, kao sto sam vec pisala - MM je bio na terapiji klomifenom i nije bilo nikakvog uspjeha. Medjutim njemu je inhibin bio 33. Tako da vidis da je ogromna razlika i postoji sansa da ce uspjeti kod vas.
Sretno, drzim vam fige i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam uspije... 
 :D

----------


## meripopins

Izlazila sam iz stana i na brzinu poslala poruku ali sam izgleda negde omanula, bar ne vidim da sam je poslala. Sanja, sad ako se ponavljm, izvini. Jako me interesuje šta se tu kod vas čeka sedam dana- tipa da li je uzorak u nekim specijalnim uslovima ili šta- hranjlive podloge gde nerazvijeni oblici u nekoj vrsti inkubatora sazrevaju, ili je sve to do birokratske procedure koja kaže- sedam dana. Preko telefona mi za biopsiju u Jevremovoj nismo dobili nijednu valjanu informaciju da bi se za njih odlučili. Nisi mi poslala svoje viđenje i razmišljanje u vezi Jevremove? Da li ti je posle konsultacije Vlaisavljević rekao da se tu odradi, jer je biolog ok? Sigurno da je bitnije ko ćekasnije tretirati uzorak. Iako mm se od biopsije oporavljao mesecima- otok koji nije spadao ,udarne doze antibiotika, jaki bolovi,pri tom su mu ubacili i bakterije... Ne znam ni sama šta očekujem da će nam Vlaisavljević reći. Ono u šta se nadam je da će u oktobru i u spermogramu biti neki spermatozoid- dva meseca je pio dva puta dnevno proxeed, išao uhiperbaričnu komoru,na akupunkturu,uzimao homeopatske lekove...  Šta je vama sve Vlaisavljević rekao i koliko uopšte traju konsultacije? Pozdrav!

----------


## meripopins

Blam! Sad sam videla svoju poruku gore! Eliza, nama niko nije ni pominjao da radimo inhibin(tek sam na forumu i čula za njega) i ako je andokrinolog kod koga idemo po svim preporukama najbolji u gradu.  Možda ga izvadimo na svoju ruku. MM je već uzimao testosteron. Čak misli da mu je kad je pre petnaestak godina primao injekcije testosterona, prekinuta spermogeneza. 
Biopsiju smo nekako iz nestrpljenja uradili što pre. Stvarno, sad ne znam kod koga bih šta radila. Što si više u ovom, nepoverljiviji si prema svima...

----------


## v&v

E sada ću ja vrlo neuko i kao grom u koprive s pitanjima! Jesam li se ja to samo previše ponadala ili apsolutno krivo shvatila riječi doktora da za ICSI biopsijom nije potrebno naći samo i isključivo "zdravi" spermij???? :? 
OK, jasno mi je - nema spermija - nema oplodnje! Ali, ukoliko se u testisima odvija spermatogeneza, a oni "tamo nešto" pronađu, uzorak se uzgaja i ako bude uspjeha oplodnja je moguća. Molim vas, prosvijetlite me.
Vidim da ste svi vi već daleko odmakli s pretragama. Mi trenutno čekamo na kariotipizaciju (još tjedan dana  :Cekam:  ) i tek nakon toga eventualno na biopsiju. Još uvijek ne znam gdje ćemo to obaviti. Nalaze inhibina nitko od doktora nije nam niti spominjao. U kojoj je fazi potrebno obaviti te pretrage? Kad vas čitam, čini mi se da lutam kao guska u magli. 
Da li ste vi cure s azo-muževima obavile svoj dio pretraga?

Danas mi je zbilja loš dan...

----------


## eliza

Draga v&v,
ja ti definitivno ne mogu odgovoriti na tvoja pitanja, jer nemam informacija o pomenutim metodama "uzgajanja spermica", ali mislim da ce ti neko drugi koji je upucen na tom polju pomoci. 
Iako smo MM i ja fresh u ovoj prici, i nismo dovoljno informisani sta je zapravo najefikasnije i najpametnije uraditi sa ovom dijagnozom (jer zaboga i lekari cesto ne znaju sta da posavetuju), onako laicki tvrdim da se na kraju uglavnom svede na bipsiju, jednostavno da li ima ili nema spermatozoida. Ako je verovati lekarima i tvrdnjama parova koji su prosli sve ovo, terapije u lecenju muske neplodnosti (a posebno azoo) nisu se pokazale bas efikasne.

----------


## Sanja79

v&v, mislim da ne treba biti zreo spermatozoid vec neki nerazvijeniji oblik, ako si na to mislila. Koliko znam- sto zreliji to bolje. Koliko znam u testisima nastaju i razvijaju se jednim dijelom da bi nastavili taj razvoj putem kroz epididim i konacno bivaju izbacenu i u zrelom obliku (sa repom i svim) u ejakulatu.
Ako znas engleski ovo je malo ljepse opisano:
"The germ cells inside the seminiferous tubules (sertoli cells) create sperm. The sperm move into the epididymis where they mature. They are stored there for a few weeks until they eventually move up the vas deferens to combine with fluids from the prostate and seminal vesicles to form what you normally think of as semen. The whole process takes about 7 weeks. "

----------


## tuzna

e,cure i ja se nesto zainteresovala za inhibin...niko ga ni nama nije spomenuo,prvi put sam cula od sanje. kontam da ne bi ni tro bilo lose.ma,bar da znam sta to koci kod njega tu spermatogenezu.
kod mm su  biopsijom u jednom kanalicu nadjene spermatogonije i spermatocite,ali nikoa nam nije rekao da se sa njima bilo sta moze raditi(othtanjivati ili sta vec).
ja sam sad pred zidom,ne znam sta dalje,pa pokusavam da skontam kako bi mogli neto raditi,otkrivati u cemu je problem,da li se moze rijesiti...
ljubim vas

----------


## Sanja79

tuzna,   :Love:   Na zalost, ne mogu ti pomoci, ali ti saljem   :Kiss:  
Gdje nam  je mummy, ne javlja se skoro- da li je uspjela nagovoriti muza na biopsiju... Ni meri se ne javlja...
A to je izgleda neka nova moda, to nejavljanje. Daca otvorila trend, ccc!
Nadam se da su okupirane nekim lijepim stvarima   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Love:  
A mene je sramota kako stalno mijenjam misljenje, te ovamo cemo, te tamo cemo, tako da se necu vise izjasnjavati dok ne dobijem konretne podatke...
Ljubim vas sve i   :Wink:

----------


## regina78

u nas nadjene spermatide al opet nista ne mozes s tim, bar mi tako receno...
koliko ja znam samo sa zrelim spermatozoidom moze se ic na MPO, jedina caka je da mozda ne mora bit bas pokretan dok morfoloski pravilan treba bit!
to je sve sta ja znam glede te teme i niko nikad nije spominja njihov razvoj nakon biopsije, nazalost  :Sad: 
jos kad bi se tu usavrsili di bi nam bio kraj  :Bouncing:  
inhibin nismo ni mi vadili jer se to u hrv ne radi, a on samo pokazatelj da li se odvija spermatogeneza koliko ja znam pa nama nije bia ni bitan s obzirom da bili na biopsiji
meripopins s obzriom da ste ipak imali pomak kad ste koristili testosteron-andriol testocaps kako to da ne pokusate ponovo? ja se sve mislim kako sama da prepisem MM tu terapiju bez pitat doca? :shock: mozda ludim al hvatam se za slamke jer nam nalaz nakon vitamina opet azoo  :Sad: 
eliza nazalost join the club  :Love:

----------


## v&v

Već sam više puta pročitala gdje pišete da vam nitko nikada nije objasnio uzroke azospermije. E ovako, u našem slučaju, kod dijagnosticirane NOA-e (neopstruktivne) i sa dijagnozom hipogonadizam situacija je nešto drukčija. Na konzultacijama kod dr. pitala sam i to. Uglavnom, dr. mi je rekao da je uzrok NOA-e + hipogonadizam *zapisan u genima, onoga dana kada je mm začet*. Dakle, drage moje, upravo iz tog razloga više ne razmišljam, niti pomišljam i pokušati mm davati bilo kakve preparate koji bi mu možda mogli pomoći. Jer kako će se neka trava boriti s nečim što je zapisano u genima??? Ima li nade pokazat će nam kariotipizacija (dr. mi je i to objasnio, ali mi je bilo prekomplicirano pa nisam baš zapamtila detalje).
Ima li i jedan od VM uz azosermiju dijagnosticiran i hipogonadizam ili sam i po tom pitanju "fenomen"?
Pozdrav svim borcima!

----------


## tuzna

e,ja moram da pitam sta je hipogonadizam?
mm niko nije to spomenuo.
samo poremecaj odvijanja spermatogeneze,sto je zasad za sve nas i dr.-e spansko selo! nazalost!!!!  :Sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## v&v

pogledajte http://www.infertilityspecialist.com...fertility.html

----------


## regina78

evo i na nas jezik...     
Hipogonadizam: Radi se o genetski predodređenoj, urođenoj anomaliji kod koje postoji slabija razvijenost (shodno tome i slabija funkcionalnost) testisa. Uglavnom su u pitanju kromosomske aberacije.
kod nas je rijec o kriptorhizam: Javlja se u oko 4% dječaka, a označava zaostajanja u spuštanju testisa iz trbušne šupljine u mošnje. Neplodnost nastupa usljed oštećenja zametnog epitela povišenom temperaturom u trbušnoj šupljini. Liječenje je vrlo uspješno: hormonskim putem ili kirurški.

----------


## regina78

v&v al vi jos niste napravili sve pretrage, kako zna da je rijec o hipogonadizam?!

----------


## v&v

> v&v al vi jos niste napravili sve pretrage, kako zna da je rijec o hipogonadizam?!


Malo mi je neugodno ovako "otvoreno" razgolićivat mm, ali što da vam kažem?! Laički rečeno, da je riječ o hipogonadizmu možete vrlo lako i sami zaključiti. Riječ je uglavnom o veličini testisa. Kod nas su testisi vrlo maleni. 
Osim toga, da je riječ o hipogonadizmu zaključio je i urolog već pri prvom pregledu. Kao potvrda tome uslijedile su i endokrinološke pretrage koje su pokazale povišeni FSH. Upravo to, *povišeni FSH i mali testisi odlika su NOA-e, tj. neopstruktivne azospermije*.
Upravo zbog toga ne nadam se previše ishodu narednih pretraga...

----------


## tuzna

pa,vidi sad v&v,mm niti je imao male testise,niti je imao povisen FSH,a nalaz biopsije-neopstruktivna! sve je ukazivalo na suprotno.
zato,draga moja,idite na biopsiju,tako cete znati na cemu ste.  da sam ja nadala se po tim drugim pokazateljima,mm bi u (mojoj glavi( vec imao milijune.a biopsija pokazala-nema niti jednog.
pa,ti sad vidi  :/

----------


## nastja st

nemam ni priblizni slican problem,ali cesto citam vase postove.
zaista mi je zao sto se ti problemi tako tesko rjesavaju i tako puno boli nose.

----------


## regina78

i MM ima katastrofalan FSH (najveci  na forumu) pa smo opet isli na biopsiju jer nam dr. Jezek reka da je ipak imao slucaj sa velikim FSH a biopsijom nadjeni spermici... taj par danas ponosni roditelji tako da svakako probaj sa biopsijom, nista ne gubis a mozda i dobijes  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

MM ima malo povisen FSH i normalne velicine testise (provjereno od strane 3 urologa) tako da ne znam da li se to moze odnositi na nas. Osim toga, dok ne zaviris sta je unutra ne znas sta imas... Mozda se iznenadis...   :Kiss:

----------


## kia

Bokić,

MM ima poprilično visok FSH i normalne testise i dijagnozu azo... Hipogonadizam niko nije spominjao isto kao ni kariotipizaciju ni nalaze inhibina. Bez obzira na sve to nama je propisana terapija Klomifenom u trajanju od 6 mjeseci. 
Čitala sam da muškarci koji imaju takav genetski poremećaj mogu imati ili azospermiju ili neke teže oblike oligospermije. Dakle sve je moguče - da muškarac bez genetskog poremećaja ima azoo, i isto tako da onaj sa genetskim poremećajem ima oligo....
Sve u svemu što više čitam o našem problemu sve mi se više čini da doktori samo tapkaju i isprobavaju. Uglavnom neznaju uzroke takvog stanja, a još manje kako nam pomoći.

*Sanja* pokušala sam otvoriti onaj tvoj link ali ne radi

----------


## talia7

[quote="kia"]Sve u svemu što više čitam o našem problemu sve mi se više čini da doktori samo tapkaju i isprobavaju. Uglavnom neznaju uzroke takvog stanja, a još manje kako nam pomoći.

Ja sam sigurna da nemaju pojma o uzrocima niti kako nam pomoći. No, čak ni ove stvari koje bi mogli uraditi, npr. vidjeti da li postoji genetski poremećaj, makara taj jedan ili dva poznata i na taj način znali bismo da ne trebamo pokušavati sa IVF. 
Kad sam ja jednog od naših doktora (urologa) pitala za taj tip pretraga, on mi je rekao da par tisuća gena utječe na spermatogenezu i svu priču oko toga, pa da mi ipak nastavimo sa IVF/ICSI-ijima jer mi smo u onoj "sretnoj" skupini gdje se ipak nešto nađe bez punkcije i biopsije. 
Ja stvarno ostajem bez snage i više ne uspijevam niti pratiti sve o čemu pišete, posebno nove cure, a moj majčinski instikt buja do granica patološke ludosti.

----------


## Sanja79

Probacu ovako:
Imunomodulatorni tretman infertilnih muškaraca
(htjela sam biti hakerica a ostala mi zagrada i zeznula link   :Embarassed:  )
U glavnom, pogledaj clanak sa ovim gore imenom...

----------


## Sanja79

> a moj majčinski instikt buja do granica patološke ludosti.


Potpisujem. Topim se na svu djecu i majke me vec pocinju sumnjicavo gledati...   :Embarassed:

----------


## talia7

Printala sam istraživanje. To moram na tenane (kako se piše pravilno?) pročitati. Eto mi literature za vikend. 
Samo što je meni jedan doktor rekao "đava odnija internet". Ne znam kojeg bi smajlija stavila   :Laughing:  ili   :Evil or Very Mad:  jer je doc stvarno simpa i jako dobar čovjek.

----------


## v&v

Ah, što da vam kažem?! Pretrage će pokazati. Još 2 dana do kariograma...
*Regina78*, gdje ste vi i kada ste išli na biopsiju?
Nas su uputili na dr. Ježeka ukoliko kariogram bude u redu. 
Što se dr. J tiče, rečeno nam je da ga svakako pokušamo dobiti da bude prisutan prilikom biopsije te da će se u tom slučaju, umjesti 6 uzimati 12 uzoraka tkiva. No, mene zanima na koji nam dr. J način može pomoći???
Zna li itko?

----------


## regina78

znaci ipak se opet radi biopsija na rebru? :D 
mi smo ti davno radili, u 10/2005 i uzeto je po tri uzorka na svakom testisu al svakako je super sta bi kod vas uzeli 12 uzoraka jer su puno vece sanse :D 
nama dr. J nije bio na biopsiji vec su mu uruceni uzorci
zelim vam svu srecu sa kariogramom i naravno biopsijom  :Love: 
p.s. kod dr. J su vam malisani u najboljim rukama  :Wink:

----------


## v&v

Ah, nesporazumi, nesporazumi. 
Nadam se da se na Rebru radi biopsija! 
Na forumu sam čitala da su to obustavili  :/  pa zato stalno zapitkujem. U ponedjeljak ću mm poslati da pita i eventualno da se naruči.
Ukoliko nam nalaz kariograma bude ok (  :Naklon:  ), kao što rekoh, preporuka je u biopsiju uključiti dr. J. No, od onih 12 uzoraka koji bi se eventualno pri tom uzeli, pola bi bilo za dr. J u neke znanstvene svrhe ili sl. (ako sam dobro shvatila). 
Da ne fantaziram previše, korak po korak do odgovora. Kad saznam ja, znat ćete i vi.

----------


## v&v

... danas je mm pustio krv... nalaz kariograma, ukoliko je ok, za tri tjedna stiže na adresu, ako nije ok, zovu ga. Biopsija se može napraviti na Rebru, u Petrovoj, na VV, ali samo u dijagnostičke svrhe. Nema čuvanja materijala ukoliko se išta pronađe  :Crying or Very sad:  
Pozdrav

----------


## tuzna

slusaj,draga: mm je radio biopsiju i, vjeruj,uopce to nije tako opasno. brzo se oni oporave,samo par prvih dana je vise "nezgodno",nego li bilo sta drugo.
mm je radio u MB,jer ni kod nas (u BiH)nema migucnost da se cuva uzorak. sad kad bi opet morao,ja bih radije da to radi ovdje,bez obzira sto ne mogu cuvati,jer se tamo dugo ceka termin i put nije tako kratak i sve to...
dobro,obzirom da vi radite prvi put,mozda i nije lose da idete negdje gdje mogu cuvati u slucaju da nasju plivace.
kod mm nije bilo spermija,pa kad bi nekad se ponovo odlucio ,ja ne bih imala snage ponovo tamo,jer je prava procedura.
 :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, jeste li razmisljali o Postojnoj? Dr. Res ima privatnu ordinaciju i ne ceka se kao u Mariboru. Udaljenost je manje-vise ista, ali imaju mogucnost zamrzavanja...
Pozdrav!   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

sanja,rado bih ja da mm to ponovi,ali cemu? nije bilo spermij prie,ne vjerujem da ih ima i sada. jeste pio eliksir,ali ko ce znati da li se ista desilo "tamo dolje".mm niko ne bi sad natjerao na to,a ni sama nisam zagrijana.sad samo sjedim....pojma nemam sta dalje,a to mi je najgore! 
 :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

> sad kad bi opet morao,ja bih radije da to radi ovdje,bez obzira sto ne mogu cuvati,jer se tamo dugo ceka termin i put nije tako kratak i sve to...


Ja sam se nadovezala na ovu tvoju recenicu. Ako i kad se odluciteponovo na to. 
 :Love:

----------


## v&v

Curke, jesu li VM s azoo radili testove *mikrodelecije y kromosoma* i *F508 (cistična fibroza)*??? Ako da, gdje? Idu li i te pretrage na uputnicu?
Hvala!

----------


## regina78

mi jesmo oboje na firule, genetski laboratorij, to ti dokaz da li je sta genetski ili nije (bar koliko sam ja razumila)  :Wink: 
sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

> Curke, jesu li VM s azoo radili testove *mikrodelecije y kromosoma* i *F508 (cistična fibroza)*??? Ako da, gdje? Idu li i te pretrage na uputnicu?
> Hvala!


Ovo prvo, na Rebru, na uputnicu.

----------


## Gosparka

Pozdrav cure   :Kiss:  
mislim da ćete nažalost morat primit još jednog člana. 
Ukratko: I ja i MM po 33 g., a problem je u oboje. Kod mene je primarna amenoreja (potpuni izostanak menstruacije), tako da sam ja već od 17.g. spremna na "teži" put. Kad smo već pomislili da je to jedini problem, al nećeš vraga   :Evil or Very Mad:   suprug je izvadio spermiogram i naravno...0 bodova. Odmah sam ga poslala kod urologa i obavio je: ultrazvuk testisa, color-dopler, bakteriološki ejakulat i sve je to u redu, ponovio spermiogram (opet 0), a FSH i LH povišeni, dok je testosteron u redu.
Sad bi po svemu trebalo obaviti biopsiju. 
O psihi neću ni da pričam, recimo da se ne dam  8) 
E sad imam par pitanja, da mi neke stvari razjasnite, vjerujem da ste upućenije. Pošto se ja već od 92.g. liječim u Petrovoj i tamo sam mislila ići u stimulaciju, Rebro bi mi, pošto su isti KBC odgovaralo za biopsiju. Čitajući vaše postove vidim da se obavlja biopsija na Rebru, al ne smrzavaju se uzorci. Pa kako onda u slučaju da ih nađu? Jasno da ja ne mogu u postupak dok ne utvrdimo ima li spermića, al što ako ih nađu...jel se kad bude potreba punktiraju ili kako, ne shvaćam postupak bez smrzavanja.

----------


## Sanja79

Gosparka,   :Love:  
Ne znam koja je poenta raditi postupak u nasim slucajevima bez zamrzavanja. To mi je paradoks. Sta oni misle uraditi- u isto vrijeme kad tebe punktiraju i njemu rade biopsiju, ili? U Sloveniji imas klinike u kojima se zamrzava pa bih ti savjetovala da se odmah pribiljezis za konsultacije jer se dugo cita. Potrazi inin (ina33) post o Mariboru tu imas sve na jednom mjestu. Ja sam ga isprintala i drzim ga kao "vodic do   :Saint:  ". By the way, ina, hvala do neba. 
Takodje pogledaj ostale teme o azoospermiji- imas opise biopsija od muza tuzne, mummy_s, zane, itd. 
Sretno, i nemoj gubiti zivce. Dijagnoza jeste ozbiljna i ne bih je nikome pozeljela ali nije smrtna presuda i ako ste vas dvoje OK bit ce djece.   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

cita= ceka

----------


## Sandrino

Gosparka, i dalje samo hrabro! Ne daj se! 
Na žalost spadamo u onaj postotak ¨neplodnih¨parova kod kojih je problem u oba partnera, kako nam je L. na VV rekao prije 4 god. ¨baš smo se našli¨, no doći će i vrijeme kada će se naša upornost vratiti i kada ćemo se ¨naći¨ s našim anđelčićima.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gosparka

Cure, ako koja ima email od dr.Ježeka molila bi da mi ga pošalje na pvt. Neka od vas je spominjala da mu se javila na taj način, pa da pokušam i ja   :Love:

----------


## regina78

gosparka nazalost dobrodosla  :Love: 
koliko ja znam na rebru rade biopsiju cisto iz dijagnostickih razloga
nedaj se, nisi sama u svemu ovom  :Kiss: 
sad cu ti poslat na pp mail od jezeka

----------


## v&v

Test mikrodelecije Y kromosoma i F508 (cistična fibroza) moguće je napraviti na Rebru. Potrebna je uputnica liječnika opće prakse. Obje se pretrage rade na istom mjestu, u podrumu zelene zgrade. Nije se potrebno naručivati već doći radnim danom od 7 do 10 i dati krv. To je to.

----------


## v&v

Suprug odradio kariotipizaciju. Rekli mu, ako je ok - šaljemo poštom, ako nije - zovemo. Danas stiglo pismo - s pozivom za odlazak doktoru.  Sada ništa ne razumijem. Zna li itko što znači: 
Citogenetski nalaz-klinička dijagnoza-morfološka citogenetika-pruganje G? 
Molim mudre glave za pomoć, što je ovo???????

----------


## veki5

Drage moje,

vec neko vrijeme citam forum, al nikako da napisem nasu pricu. 

Tri godine smo u braku i vec nakon prvih 6 mjeseci smo skuzili dijagnozu. 

Krenuli smo sa Vuk Vrhovcem i napravili dvije bezuspjesne punkcije. da bi nam na kraju rekli da bi bilo najbolje da idemo u Sloveniju (Ljubljanu) na biopsiju. Ako cete raditi biopsiju, a to je jedino rjesenje, svakako to ne radite kod nas jer nemaju potrebne instrumente za uspjesno i kvalitetno cuvanje tkiva (moguce je napraviti na Rebru ali su nam toplo preporucili da to radimo negdje vani). 

Tako smo i napravili, MM su nasli spermije, prosli smo kroz dva IVF tretmana, doslo je do transfera u oba slucaja, ali nazalost nista. Biopsiju su nazalost napravili samo na jednom testisu (desnom) koji je po zadnjoj biopsiji koju smo napravili u Clevelandu bila losija. Sa strucne, profesionalne, usluzne strane jako smo bili zadovoljni Ljubljanom (miljama daleko od naseg VV barem sto se tice cekanja i organizacije).

Nakon dugog premisljanja i konzultacija sa nasim prijateljima iz Clevelanda (Amerika), koji su prosli istu, odlucili smo se na taj daleki put. Sada kada je biopsija napravljena i na drugom testisu pronasli su puno kvalitetnije spermije koji su dali puno bolje embrije (od ukupno 15 stanica 5 ih se razvilo vrlo kvalitetno...oko 35%). Transfer je bio prosli ponedjeljak i rezultate cekamo sljedeci tjedan. ne kaze se uzalud da je Amerika stvarno Amerika kada sed radi o zdravstvu! Jedina mana je cijena kostanja cijelog tretmana. Ako vam trebaju kontakti bolnice ili doktora slobodno se javite.

Nadamo se da cemo vam javiti najsretnije vijesti i vama svima zelimo puno uspjeha i srece! 




> Suprug odradio kariotipizaciju. Rekli mu, ako je ok - šaljemo poštom, ako nije - zovemo. Danas stiglo pismo - s pozivom za odlazak doktoru.  Sada ništa ne razumijem. Zna li itko što znači: 
> Citogenetski nalaz-klinička dijagnoza-morfološka citogenetika-pruganje G? 
> Molim mudre glave za pomoć, što je ovo???????

----------


## eliza

Veki5,
nadam se da ce vasa upornost i prevaljeni put uroditi plodom. Sigurna sam da cete sledece nedelje biti najsrecniji par na svetu i da ces ujedno i nas obradovati i uliti nam nadu koja je svima nama na ovom forumu vise nego neophodna. Ja ne sumnjam da su IVF klinike u Americi na visokom nivou, ali je za vecinu nas, pretpostavljam nedostizno, a posebno ako nemate nekog bliznjeg ko ce vam pomoci oko vize, smestaja itd, itd.
Mi planiramo nakon zavrsetka terapije MM (koji je trenutno na Klomifenu), priblizno pocetkom Januara da zakazemo konsultacije u jednoj Nemackoj klinici u Turskoj, koja zaista ima zadivljujuce postotke uspesnosti, a poznajem i puno parova koji su tamo uspeli.
Svakako tebi zelim jednu viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisoku betu naredne nedelje i saljem ti puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> Drage moje,
> 
> vec neko vrijeme citam forum, al nikako da napisem nasu pricu. 
> 
> Tri godine smo u braku i vec nakon prvih 6 mjeseci smo skuzili dijagnozu. 
> 
> Krenuli smo sa Vuk Vrhovcem i napravili dvije bezuspjesne punkcije. da bi nam na kraju rekli da bi bilo najbolje da idemo u Sloveniju (Ljubljanu) na biopsiju. Ako cete raditi biopsiju, a to je jedino rjesenje, svakako to ne radite kod nas jer nemaju potrebne instrumente za uspjesno i kvalitetno cuvanje tkiva (moguce je napraviti na Rebru ali su nam toplo preporucili da to radimo negdje vani). 
> 
> Tako smo i napravili, MM su nasli spermije, prosli smo kroz dva IVF tretmana, doslo je do transfera u oba slucaja, ali nazalost nista. Biopsiju su nazalost napravili samo na jednom testisu (desnom) koji je po zadnjoj biopsiji koju smo napravili u Clevelandu bila losija. Sa strucne, profesionalne, usluzne strane jako smo bili zadovoljni Ljubljanom (miljama daleko od naseg VV barem sto se tice cekanja i organizacije).
> ...

----------


## veki5

Draga Eliza i sve cure,

nismo mogli ni sanjati da ce nam se ovo dogoditi. U ponedjeljak smo saznali najlijepsu vijest u zivotu. Beta mi je 830. ne mozemo vjeronati da smo uspjeli. Zato cure budite uporni, naravno zajedno sa VM i uspijet cete. Rekao bi jedan doktor u Sloveniji, pa nacemo jednog sampiona (mislio je na spermije).

Iskreno, biolozi su 4 sata iz tkiva od biopsije testisa trazili prave spermije i nasli su ih.

Lp,
Vesna

----------


## eliza

veki5 CESTITAM ti od srca :D ,
kada cujem da je nekom od nas "teskih" slucajeva uspelo ne mozete  zamisliti koliko to meni i MM uliva nadu da cemo i mi jednog dana imati nasu bebicu.
 :Heart:  za tebe i vaseg malog   :Saint:

----------


## Gosparka

veki5 i ja čestitam od srca!   :Heart:  puno sreće vam želim   :Saint:

----------


## uporna

:D čestitam veki5

----------


## Sanja79

Cestitam veki5 !
 :D 
Konacno se stvari pocinju pokretati, sto znaci da ima nade za nas!   :Love:

----------


## kia

Veki čestitam   :D 

Cure nemoram vam ni pisat koliko mi nade i snage daju ovako lijepe vijesti  :D  Nadam se da će se nastaviti ovaj čarobni niz   :Heart:  

Držite mi se  :Love:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Bok svima!  :Grin:  

Ja sam ovdje novo biće, pa ću vam se ukratko prestaviti...
Ja (30) i mm(28) smo zajedno skoro 6g. Prije 3g. ja sam prestala piti anti bebi jer kao, nebi nam bilo žao ako nešto bude (beba), ali nismo računali plodne dane... hoću reći išli smo-ako bude super, ako ne bude isto dobro.
Ja jednom godišnje idem na kontrole kod gin. a ove sam godine odlučila pitati kako to da se još ništa nije dogodilo. Ona me poslala na sve te neke pretrage gdje sam vadila krv, i dala na analizu neke uzorke, bla-bla, a to je sve ispalo dobro. Onda smo ja i mm odlučili otići u ambulantu za neplodnost. Nakon razgovora sa jednom dr. koja je bila super fina, meni je napravila ultrazvuk, a mm poslala da napravi spermogram.
Sada nemam tu nalaze da vam napišem što piše, ali uglavnom imam lijene jajnike. Osim toga moja sestra je izgubila mengu u 33 godini (ušla u menopauzu)... pa se bojim da se i moji jajnici ne usporavaju zbog toga što mi slijedi preuranjena menopauza.
Dr. kaže da se to sa tabletama da izregulirati i potaknuti jajnike.
Međutim, prije tri dana smo dobili nalaz spermograma koji kako vi isto kažete ''ima sve nule''. Tek za 20 dana smo uspjeli dobit termin kod dr. da saznamo što dalje, a mene zanima da li su i na vašim spermogramima bile nule baš za sve stavke (neke path forme i okrugle stanice)? cytur-test:po koji L. ? Šta je to?
MM je tužan i žalostan,kaže, barem da imam jednog krivog, ali da ga ima...
Ja ga naravno hrabrim da ćemo već negdje naći barem jednog, jer ipak je meni moj mm na prvom mjestu i nikako ne želim da bude tužan.

Evo, toliko ukratko, nadam se da ćete mi nešto odgovoriti, pa vam u sljedećem javljanju napišem nešto više.
 :Sad:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

...ups, sad skužih da je umjesto broja njegovih godina ispao onaj smajlić frajer... hahaha... mm ima 28 god.

 :Embarassed:  
pozdrav... javite mi nešto, please!!!

 :Kiss:

----------


## kia

Draga trunčicabalunčica dobro nam došla   :Love:  

Nažalost i naši (velika večina) muževi imaju sve nule. Ali nemojte paničariti prije vremena. Neznam dali vam je ovo bio jedini spermiogram koji ste napravili, a ako je ponovite ga još koji puta. Stanje se kod nekih ipak zna promjeniti.
Inače naš put je težak ali kao što vidiš ima i nade.
Pronađite dobrog doktora i krenite sa pretragama kako bi se prvo vidjeli uzroci takvog stanja, a onda ćete vidjeti i koje su vam mogučnosti za dalje.

Samo hrabro i bez predaje   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

draga trunčicabalunčica,
svakako ponovite nalaz jer, kao što su meni rekle ove divne cure, jedan nalaz ne čini dijagnozu.
mm i ja smo se prije koja dva tjedna suočili sa samim nulama i ne moram ti pričati kakav je to šok bio! 
u utorak smo ponovili nalaz i ispalo je da nije azoo nego oligoasthenoterato, što nije baš nešto, ali nisu ni nule! 
dakle, obavezno ponovite spermiogram, a čak i ako bude isti rezultat, postoje i druge metode. pročitaj malo po ovom fourmu, ima cura koje su ostale trudne i s tom dijagnozom!
i nedaj nikome da ti kaže da nema šanse, jer to nije istina!
pusa i drži se!

----------


## Sanja79

> Bok svima!  
>  cytur-test:po koji L. ? Šta je to?


Po koji L- znaci leukocit. Dakle, to je normalno. 
Osim toga, ne daj svom muzu da tuguje, niste sami. Postoje neke pretrage i neke metode koje se mogu uraditi, ali najvaznije je da se saberete i odmah pocnete s pretragama i skratite vrijeme koliko je to moguce. Samim tim sto i ti imas "lijene" jajnike. Odmah se javite nekom MPO-ovcu i pocnite raditi na rjesavanju tog problema. Nema potrebe da "lijecite" azoospermiju, idite odmah ka punkciji, biopsiji tj. na ICSI TESE. TM treba uraditi hormone FSH, LH, Testosteron, Estrogen. I gledajte da uradite biopsiju tamo gdje mogu da zamrznu materijal koji se dobije punkijom ili biopsijom. Obicno je Slovenija najbolji izbor. 
Dobro dosla i ne ustrucavaj se da nas pitas ako imas kakvih nedoumica, jer bolje ti je nas pitati nego lutati i gubiti vrijeme. 
Pozdrav!   :Love:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

:Love:  joj, kako sam sretna što ste mi tako brzo odgovorile. Baš ste divne!!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Sad samo moramo dočekati zakazani termin kod dr. da možemo što prije krenuti sa ostalim pretragama...

Baš ste me jako razveselile. Čak i mog mm... Kaže on: Kako su dobre ove tvoje nove prijateljice! 
 :Wink:                                              :D

----------


## milivoj73

*trunčicabalunčica* dobrodošli....ma svakako ponoviti spermiogram to zna varirati....meni su čak rekli da produžim apstinenciju na 6 dana( u pravilu je 3-5)...ima još načina...svakako ne treba klonuti a ni predugo se zadržavati na liječenju "nula"...obići i obavezno se javiti MPOvcima...dajte si truda na ovom forumu, manje više sve se može doznati :? 
a što nije jasno pitajte(pa ćemo mi pitati i za vas ako neznamo)  :Laughing:

----------


## rvukovi2

Dragi forumaši,

kliknite na link dolje da se informirate  :Smile: 


OBAVIJEST

----------


## geae

> Pozdrav svima!
> Na žalost, od nedavno i mi stanujemo ovdje. Zajedno 4, u braku 2, a bebicu pokušavamo dobiti punu godinu - i ništa. Meni su 32, mm 31 godina.
> Zapitkivala ja ginekologa, rekao on meni "nemaš brige, tek nakon godinu dana ako ne budeš imala sreće". Kamo sreće da sam slušala onaj mali unutrašnji glasić koji je uporno vikao da nešto ne valja (3 prijateljice začele iz 2 pokušaja!).
> Moj gin. pregled - vidljiva ovulacija, ponovljen kroz nekoliko mjeseci, opet isto. Pošaljem mm na pregled - spermiogram pokazao same nule. Nakon 6 dana isto. Dijagnoza - azospermija. 
> ...Ne, to se nama ne događa...  
> Odradio i pregled kod urologa - dijagnoza hipogonadizam, moguća punkcija, potrebno obaviti *endokrinološke pretrage*.
> E sad. Kakve su to pretrage, nigdje ne nađem konkretnog odgovora. Još me više zbunila neka dr. koja je suprugu rekla da pretrage obavi nakon što je 3-5 dana apstinirao od seksa. Ne razumijem?! :? 
> I još nešto, čitam vas ovdje na forumu, spominjete IVF polikliniku. Ne budi mi lijeno, ja ih nazvala i pitala za sve te pretrage kad će žena meni da nam u slučaju azospermije oni ne mogu pomoći! Pa tko onda može??? :shock: 
> Zato molim pomoć svih Vas koji ste prolazili ili prolazite iste muke da nam skratite lutanja i pomognete Vašim dragocjenim savjetima što i kako dalje jer ovo je udarac koji nitko od nas nije očekivao.
> Pozdrav svima!


ajme sjecam se naseg uzasa kad smo ustanovili azoospermiju! godinu dana smo tapkali u mraku. urolozi, itd i nitko ti nezna reci di da ides.mi smo bili u vuk vrhovec u zagrebu, na punkciji testisa kad tamo, opet nista od spermica. panika! tada smo doznali za splosnu bolnicu maribor, oni rade biopsiju testisa i eto nama spermica! krepali smo od srece. sestre i doktori svi su divni! sretno! javi mi se.

----------


## v&v

> ajme sjecam se naseg uzasa kad smo ustanovili azoospermiju! godinu dana smo tapkali u mraku. urolozi, itd i nitko ti nezna reci di da ides.mi smo bili u vuk vrhovec u zagrebu, na punkciji testisa kad tamo, opet nista od spermica. panika! tada smo doznali za splosnu bolnicu maribor, oni rade biopsiju testisa i eto nama spermica! krepali smo od srece. sestre i doktori svi su divni! sretno! javi mi se.


Draga *geae*, nadam se da sam između redaka pročitala da ste ipak imali uspjeha?! Je li tako?  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

ja bih da pozdravim nove azoo cure.steta sto nas stalno ima sve vise.
zna li iko sta je sa mummy?ne javlja se danima.
ljubim vas  :Love:

----------


## dacaob

*Geae* mm i ja smo u avgust bili u mb, njegov nalaz katastrofa-radili mu dva puta punkciju da nahvataju 14 komada sp, nažalost ja sam imala biohemijsku-e sada njihov tim je doneo odluku koju nam je profesor saopštio da mm ode u mb da mu urade biopsiju i da zamrznu tkivo pa da se onda dogovorimo za sledeći postupak, samo je problem što mm trenutno neće ni da čuje za biopsiju. Interesuje me da li je i tm išao prvo na biopsiju i kada ste vi , nakon biopsije krenuli sa postupkom-samo u par rečenica ako ti nije teško.
Sve u svemu tvoja beta je sjajna, čestitam vam i držim fige da sve do kraja bude kako treba. SRETNO

----------


## v&v

Joj ljudi moji, izgorit ću do 17.-og o.m. Naime, tada ćemo dobiti nalaze kariograma, F508 i mikrodelecije y kromosoma. S jedne strane umirem od straha  :shock: , s druge sam totalno otupila   :Raspa:  . 
Držite nam fige!!!

----------


## Sanja79

v&v   :Love:   i ne daj se!
Nisi sama.

----------


## veki5

v&v,

mi samo cijelo ljeto cekali rezultate od geneticara. Prvo je napravio MM i imao je pozitivnu mutaciju na F508 (ne kuzim se bas u to) i onda su nam iz klinike rekli da i ja moram napraviti. I ako budem isto pozitivna po tom genu nece nam raditi IVF tretman. To mi je bio jedan od gorih sokova. Na kraju kod mene je sve bilo o.k., napravili smo biopsiju i IVF i trudna sam. Sad cekam prvi ultrazvuk. (19.10.)

Zato samo hrabro i sve ce biti o.k. Zadnje tri godine ni u snu nisam mogla zamisliti da cu ostati trudna i evo dogodilo se...........

Sretno uz tebe smo

p.s. jesi dobila moju privatnu poruku

----------


## Ginger

v&v   :Love:  
cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i drž te se!   :Kiss:

----------


## meripopins

Da se i ja uključim na temu. Već sam napisala da smo u istom problemu neopstruktivne azospermije i o pretraama koje smo do sada obavili. U nedelju smo bili na konsultacijama kod Vlaisavljevića i skroz sam sluđena. Naime, čovek ne može da veruje da nije urađen histološki nalaz posle biopsije, tako da mm mora ponoviti biopsiju. Meni su rađene dve intervencije na otklanjanju septuma na materici. Napisano mi je na otpusnici da je septum skinut, da bi mi prof. rekao da septum i dalje stoji! Kome više da verujemo?!
Sad smo ponovo u nadanju do sredine novembra kada će raditi biopsiju. 
Ne znam ni da li da u međuvremenu nešto uzima od vitamina, minerala ili šta već. Ne mogu ni na šta da se koncentrišem i skroz sam sluđena, uplašena i ne znam već šta već ne...
Pozdrav za sve!

----------


## v&v

> ...p.s. jesi dobila moju privatnu poruku


Jesam, hvala!
Kao što rekoh, čekam taj 17.-i pa da vidimo što dalje. Htjela bih i ja početi s nekim pretragama, ali čekam nalaze MM da uopće vidimo koje su nam mogućnosti i što trebam napraviti.
Što uopće trebam napraviti, mislim koje pretrage???  :?

----------


## talia7

veki5 tko vas je od lječnika slao na te genetske pretrage? 
Mi smo već obišli ne znam ni sama koliko doktora, na koliko klinika i baš nitko nam nije pomenuo da bismo mogli to uraditi.

----------


## veki5

Dok smo bili na tretmanu u Ljubljani, doktori kada su culi MM dijagnozu odmah su trazili M genetske pretrage. A sada smo na tretmanu u Americi i oni prvo sto su nas pitali su te geneske pretrage obojice. Mi smo ih napravili na Rebru, mislim da je to jedino mjesto u Hrvatskoj gdje se to moze napraviti.

----------


## dacaob

Talia, znaš da i mm ima onu strašnu dg, i do sada smo uradili dva ICSI, prvi put jevremova-beta=3, drugi put Mb-biohemijska, beta=70.Nakon toga prof. Vlaisavljević tražio od mm da ode u mb na biopsiju i da zamrznu uzorak a tek onda da se dogovaramo za sledeći postupak-e onda smo otišli još kod jedne divne dr u bg koja se bavi time , a bili smo i pre godinu dana-samo nije htela da nas uzme u postupak zato što je mm pušač, rekla je tek kad prestane da puši, neće da radi sa pušačima-tada ni ona nije tražila genetske analize, nniti je bilo ko drugi. Sada je ta dr pošto je videla da se spermogram mm koji je ionako katastrofalan još više pogoršao tražila da uradi test na deleciju y hromozoma i uputila nas kod njenog urologa koji isto to traži, ali i kariotip. Ja sam i čitala da se to traži u slučajevima izuzetno malog br sp i nije mi jasno kako to neki traže neki ne-pa logično ako je u genetici uzrok da onda to i ne može da se izleči a mislim i da nema mogućnosti za biološko potomstvo ili ne, nisam baš sigurna jer nisam ja pričala sa biologom, ako neko ima više iskustva neka piše.
Pozdrav i pusa svima

----------


## zana

Muskarci sa azoo (cak i oni koji imaju mali broj spermatozoida) pored spermiograma i hormona moraju uraditi kariotip, F508 i Y-deletion test.

1.	Kariotip- radi se da se vidi postoji li Klineferterov sindrom. Ti muskarci umjesto xy hromosoma imaju xxy u svom kariotipu. Takvi muskarci mogu imati i neke vanjske karakteristike drugacije, ali to sad nije bitno. U svakom slucaju ako muskarac ima Klineferterov sindrom ne mora znaciti da u testisu sigurno nema spermatozoida, te uz odgovarajuce postupke moze imati djecu, sa normalnim kariotipom.
2.	F508- test za cisticnu fibrozu. Ovo je povezano za azoo opstruktivnog tipa, a ne neopstruktivnog tipa. Ako se otkrije da muskarac ima taj gen, onda se mora testirati i zena. Ako je prisutan i kod zene, djete ce sigurno biti bolesno od cisticne fiboze (teska bolest). Ako je npr. bolestan samo muskarac onda je djete zdravo, ali ce nositisti taj gen za tu bolest isto kao i otac.
3.	Y-deletion-obavezan test pogotovo za neopstruktivnu azoo. Ispituje se da li neki dio (krak) ovog hromozoma fali (a, b ili c krak). Ako fali c ili a postoji sansa da spermatozoida ima u testisima. Ako fali b krak spermatozoida nema sigurno i tada se muskarac ne maltretira sa biopsijama. U slucaju da postoji nedostatak c kraka tj Yc deletion i da se npr. TESE-om nadu spermatozoidi, koji oplode jajnu stanicu, onda ce sva muska djeca imati isti nedostatak Y hromozoma. Da bi se to izbjeglo kod takvih muskaraca se radi PGD- preimplantacijska dijagnostika-to znaci od embriona, koji je nastao oplodnjom jajne st. i spermatozoida, prije transfera se uzima 1 st od tog embriona i analizira, transferom se onda prebacuju samo zenska djeca koja ce biti zdrava.

Ne znam koliko sam ovo jasno napisala, u svakom slucaju muskarci sa azoo prije upustanja u bilo kakve postupke: biopsija, TESE, ICSI moraju imati ove nalaze (moje misljenje).

----------


## dacaob

Zana hvala ti na informacijama, srce si- s obzirom da je mm imao uvek po koji sp i u sedimentu, pretpostavljam  da onda možda kod njega i nije ta najgora varijanta sa nedostatkom b kraka, kada se ni ne radi biopsija i da su to ovi u mb znali pa možda zato i nisu tražili. U svakom slučaju malo sam smirenija, ali samo malo.
I hvala ti puno još jednom  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## zana

Dobro si me shvatila, kod vas ne moze biti nedostatak b kraka

----------


## Gosparka

Zana, jel se F508 i Y-deletion rade na Rebru gdje i kariotip, kod dr. Begovića? Isto samo vađenje krvi?
Ja sam uradila kariotip i u redu mi je, al samo ja, jer tada još nismo znali da je i u mm problem. Mislim da bi bilo pametno da i on to napravi.

----------


## zana

Mi to nismo radili u hr. Raspitivala se jesam, cak i razgovarala telefonom sa dr koja se jedina time bavi u hr. (dr. Jadranka sertic). Sorry ali se ne sjecam jel ona radila na rebru, znam samo da je iz zg. Hrvati to naravno mogu dzabe uraditi, strani drzavljani placaju punu cijenu.

----------


## zana

Zaboravila sam..
Da jednostavno vadenjem krvi.

----------


## talia7

Ja ludim od toga da sam bila u tri postupka i potrošila više i ne znam koliko novaca, posjetila valjda 5-6 urologa/androloga i nitko ali baš nitko nije pomenuo da nam trebaju i te pretrage   :Mad:  
Hvala bogu da postoji forum i još jedno veće hvala vama što postojite   :Love:

----------


## talia7

zana, da li te netko od lječnika uputio na te pretrage ili si samo proučila. Jesu ti u Belgiji tražili rezultate tih pretraga?

----------


## v&v

> ...jel se F508 i Y-deletion rade na Rebru gdje i kariotip, kod dr. Begovića? Isto samo vađenje krvi?...


Da, ove se pretrage rade na Rebru! Pojednostavljeno, to su analize krvi. Potrebna je samo uputnica liječnika opće prakse, tj. dvije. Jedna uputnica za kariogram (on se radi u centralnoj zgradi na 4. katu) i jedna uputnica za mikrodeleciju i F508 (to se radi u podrumu zelene zgrade). Naravno, da ne bi plaćali ove skupe pretrage poželjno je imati i dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje. Nalazi se čekaju 3 tjedna. Za kariogram se treba naručiti, za mikrodeleciju i F508 ne treba (krv se daje radnim danom od 7h).

p.s. o ovome smo već dosta pisali i u ovoj temi i u temi "ah ta azospermia"  :Grin:

----------


## talia7

znam v&v, ali sva sam pogubljena u svim mogućim analizama, sjećam se da si spominjala dopunsko osiguranje. 
Kad sam dr. Čolaka pitala o tim analizama, on mi je rekao pa 2000 gena utječe na plodnost odnosno moguću neplodnost i onako skoro zavrnuo očima kad sam pitala za Y-deletion.
Pogubim se u tim ordinacijam i ne znam se postaviti, nego nasjednem na njihovo "dobro još ste mladi, uspjet ćete... "

----------


## zana

talia, te pretrage belgijanci obavezno traze.

Od navedenih stvari na ovom spisku, jedino ja nisam morala raditi kariotip i DNA testiranje
http://www.brusselsivf.be/user_docs/INS-TEST1.PDF
ostalo smo sve uradili

U Sarajevu nisu nikad culi za F508 i Y-del test

----------


## tuzna

pozdrav,cure!
znaci,zana,nema mogucnost u BiH da se rade te pretrage?
 :Love:

----------


## chiara30

Talia7,nama je baš dr.Čolak dao da napravimo sve te pretrage,kariogram,y mikrodelecije i cističnu fibrozu,to je bilo prvo šta smo napravili,čim smo ustanovili dijagnozu.

----------


## regina78

i nama je dr. Jezek dao da napravimo sve te pretrage prije biopsije, srica sve smo uspili napravit u splitu i to dok je jos bilo besplatno bez obzira na dopunsko, sada valjda treba platit nesto  :/

----------


## Gosparka

Evo sam ja upravo zvala na Firule, pa zapišite dalmatinke i sve ostale kojima je potrebno, a Split im je bliži od Zagreba  :Smile:  

1. Firule, Citogenetski labaratorij, tel. centrale 021/556-111 (za ovo zahvaljujem chiari30   :Heart:  ) - Labaratorij se nalazi u prizemlju, nasuprot transfuzije, kaže teta najlakše naći po dječjem odjelu
2. Obavljaju i kariogram i cističnu fibrozu i Y-mikrodelecije, s tim što ih šalju za Zagreb.
3. Sve se vadi na istom mjestu (uzorci krvi), s tim da se kariogram vadi samo ponedjeljkom i utorkom. Kako vidim ne čeka se, jer je mene naručila već sad u utorak.
4. Potrebna je uputnica od dr. opće prakse i dopunsko osiguranje te se jedino plaća transport uzoraka u Zagreb i to 117 kn po pretrazi.

Moram napomenuti da mi se javila jedna neopisivo ljubazna teta koja mi je ovo sve fino objasnila, što je danas rijetkost (barem ja većinom naletim na mrzovoljne). I na kraju mi je savjetovala da kad svi nalazi budu gotovi, dogovorimo razgovor sa njihovim genetičarom.

Eto, mislim da  sam vam što se tiče ovog dijela pretraga podrobno objasnila.   :Love:

----------


## zana

tuzna, mozes u sa uraditi jedino kariotip privatno kod M.
druga dva testa nigdje u BiH

----------


## v&v

Kako još nisam krenula ni na kakve pretrage, jer čekam 17.-i da uopće vidim što dalje, ipak mozgam o budućim pretragama koje ću i ja morati napraviti. Već mi je muka pri samoj pomisli odlaska kod moje soc. ginekologice. Nemam ništa protiv žene, ali apsolutno sve protiv načina njihova rada. Od čekanja da dođem na red do (ne)opremljenosti ordinacije. Najradije bih ju promjenila, ali ne znam niti za jednu "društvenu" ambulantu koja je dobro opremljena.
Može li mi netko pojasniti vezu između određenih pretraga i menstrualnog ciklusa. Taj mi je dio prava misterija. O čemu se tu radi, kakve su to pretrage?
I još me nešto zanima. Ako se odlučimo za postupak u inozemstvu pretpostavljam da ćemo imati određene pripreme (stimulacije i sl.) pa me zanima kako ću to i gdje obavljati, mislim pod čijim nadzorom? Ako se npr. za postupak dogovorimo u siječnju iduće godine, hoću li se moći "ugurati" nekom MPO-ovcu ili??? :?

----------


## veki5

Danas sam bila na prvom ultrazvuku i imamo trojceke. Sva tri embrija su se prihvatila. Presretni smo, a isto tako smo i u laganom soku. Nadam se da cu ja to moci izgurati, samo Boze daj zdravlja.

Zato cure, ima nade i samo naprijed, naci ce se neki kvalitetni spermij koji ce vam podariti srecu.

----------


## kia

Veki  :D  :D  Kako si mi popravila dan sa ovim prekrasnim vjestima  :D  Naravno da ćeš moći, samo polako i hrabro. Želim ti lijepu i zdravu trudnoču i neka sve prođe u najboljem redu   :Love:

----------


## belinda7

Draga veki BRAVO,BRAVO,BRAVO!!!! 
Skačem od sreće zbog vas   :Preskace uze:   :Klap:   :Sing:  !!!!
Samo hrabro i oprezno i sve će biti u redu,neka te TM mazi i pazi i uživajte konačno,zaslužili ste to.   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## regina78

samo hrabro i sta vise tetošenja od supruga... CESTITAM  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
koja predivna vijest  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

veki predivno  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivana0906

Mi smo ocajni, ta 0 u spermiogramu je udara koji nismo ocekivali!
S urološke strane je sve OK, sad vadjenje hormona, ponovo spermiogram pa cemo viti...
Koliko se ceka za biopsiju u Sloveniji? A koliko potpomognuta oplodnja?

----------


## kia

Pozdrav svima,

Eto meni MM dao zadatak da malo čitam o pozitivnom djelovanju vit C na azospermiju. Naime on je jutros pronašao na internetu jako puno članaka o tome. Uglavno uzimanje 1000 mg C vitamina u kombinaciji sa selenom i cinkom rješava problem azospermije u 70 % muškaraca. A evo da i ja podjelim sa vama ono što sam ja našla. Također ove bi pripravke trebalo uzimati minimalno 72 dana do 6 mj.
- vit E (400 i.u)
- vit C (1000 mg) koji se postepeno oslobađa
- Selen (100 - 800 mcg)
- Cink (60 mg)
- L karnitin ( 2g dnevno)
- L arginin (4g dnevno) - na prazan želudac ili prije spavanja

Za L arginin piše da njegov nedostatak može biti razlog neplodnosti, jer njega luči hipofiza, a iza 30 te godine njegovo lučenje gotovo sasvim prestaje.
L karnitin je važan za sazrijevanje spermatozoida i njihovu pokretljivost.

Ukratko to je to. Šta vi mislite o ovome, dali da pokušam sa svime ovime ili ne  :?

----------


## Ginger

kia   :Kiss:  , ja sam mm počela šopati sa svim i svačim odmah nakon prvog nalaza sa nulama - cink, selen, l-karnitin, l-arginin i bioastin.

ja bih na vašem mjestu pokušala s tim, nemate kaj za izgubiti, a držim fige da pomogne.

ja isto ne znam hoće li to pomoći, ali ipak koristimo sve to

ivana, drž se!
što se tiče Maribora mislim da se od prvih konzultacija čeka 1 -1,5 god.
ovdje imaš inin detaljan opis postupka  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...hlight=maribor
pozdrav i drži se 

velika pusa svima ostalim

----------


## ivana0906

:Kiss:   THX!
A zna li ko koliko se čeka za Ljubljanu?
Recite da sam luda ali meni je godina dana puno!  Ok, ako već moram i prihvatiti situaciju tragičnu kakva već sama po sebi je onda se želim boriti, godinu dana mi je puno! Prolupati ću!    :Nope:

----------


## Ginger

ne znam ti za ljubljanu, možda se javi netko ko zna...
meni je isto godina dana puno, možda da probaš neku kliniku u austriji?
tamo je skuplje nego u sloveniji, a opet jeftinije nego u belgiji (naša zana je tamo ostala trudna sa dijagnozom azoo). i ne čeka se 1-1,5 god. kao u mariboru

----------


## ivana0906

Ginger, stvarno sam ti zahvalna, novi smo i trudim se "skulirat" i krenuti dalje!
Hmmm, Austrija, Slovenija, bilo što samo da me ne stave na čekanje godinu dana, ne žalim pare samo da dođem do bebe...
Kod koga da se raspitam, čini mi se da ovi naši doktori imaju šture informacije? Urolog bi to trebao znati ili mi je internet i telefon najbolji prijatelj?  
Iz Zadra sam...

----------


## v&v

> Ginger, stvarno sam ti zahvalna, novi smo i trudim se "skulirat" i krenuti dalje!
> Hmmm, Austrija, Slovenija, bilo što samo da me ne stave na čekanje godinu dana, ne žalim pare samo da dođem do bebe...
> Kod koga da se raspitam, čini mi se da ovi naši doktori imaju šture informacije? Urolog bi to trebao znati ili mi je internet i telefon najbolji prijatelj?  
> Iz Zadra sam...


Draga ivana, u srpnju/kolovozu o.g. i mi smo se slično osjećali. Barem sam ja htjela sve odmah, sad, ali ne ide to tako. Do danas još nismo obavili sve potrebne pretrage kako bi uopće znali što i kako možemo. To znači da su prošla već tri mjeseca od početne dijagnoze, a još nismo ni na pola puta. Tek kada MM obavi svoje idemo na (nove) konzultacije nakon čega ćemo vidjeti što dalje, tj. hoću li ja i koje pretrage obaviti, a tek onda ostalo.
Opcije su vam Slovenija, Austrija, Češka, Belgija pa čak i SAD, ovisno o tome koliko ste "daleko" spremni ići. O poliklinikama u navedenim zemljama pisalo je dosta cura na ovom forumu, pročitajte njihova iskustva pa odlučite.
Za sada su, meni osobno, najbolji izvor informacija bile cure baš na ovom forumu.   :Love:   Nakon što sam skupila dovoljno podataka otišla sam u privatnu polikliniku ovdje u ZG na razgovor s liječnikom i tamo još malo proširila horizonte. Nakon što prikupimo i posljednji nalaz MM idemo ponovo na konzultacije, nakon čega ćemo kontaktirati poliklinike u inozemstvu pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako dalje. Sretno!

----------


## tuzna

i ja sam neki dan cula to za C vitamin.
ne znam ni sam ada li da pokusamo....
 :Kiss:

----------


## meripopins

Nama ništa od l-karnitina,l-arginina, proxeeda, selena, cinka, e vitamina i sl. nije pomoglo. Pravimo pauze, pa krenemo ponovo. Trentno uzima mumin, e-vitamin i cink. 
Ni nama niko od lekara-ni urolog ni endokrinolog nisu tražili kariotip i mikrodelaciju hromozoma. Kad smo otišli kod homeopate(inače on je penzionisani genetičar) iznenenadio se da nas niko nije uoutio za to i rekao nam da odmah uradimo obe pretrage. Urolog nam je na to rekao- ne vredi sa azospermijom to raditi. Imalo bi smisla kad dođe do pomaka, da se vidi da li je genetski materijal ok zbog bebe. Na forumu sam opet pročitala da azospermija može biti posledica i genetske prirode. I šta onda reći?! Slušamo dr, ali trudim se da i sama budem što upućenija.
Pozdrav za sve!

----------


## v&v

> Nama ništa od l-karnitina,l-arginina, proxeeda, selena, cinka, e vitamina i sl. nije pomoglo. .... Na forumu sam opet pročitala da azospermija može biti posledica i genetske prirode. I šta onda reći?!


Da, ako je azoospermia uzrokovana genetskim poremećajem, kao u npr. slučaju MM kojemu je dijagnosticiran Klinefelterov sindrom, ni selen, ni cink ni svi vitamini ovoga svijeta ne mogu nam pomoći. Na žalost, to je tako.  :Sad:

----------


## ivana0906

Imam pitanje, MM-u u nalazu spermiograma stoji da ima dosta bakterija, je li to moglo uzrokovati azospermiju?

----------


## milivoj73

> Imam pitanje, MM-u u nalazu spermiograma stoji da ima dosta bakterija, je li to moglo uzrokovati azospermiju?


svakako jedan spermiogram nije indikativan...znaju varirati i potrebno je zaliječiti bakterije pa ponovo na kontrolu.

----------


## ivana0906

Naumili smo se riješiti bakterija, ponoviti spermiogram pa na biopsiju...
MM je dobio rezultate hormona, testosteron OK, FSH I LH povišeni tj. nešto iznad ref. vrijednosti, a prolaktin veći na 100% nego bi treba biti!
DR-u je to malo čudno, spominje snimanje glave...

----------


## v&v

*ivana 0906*, kamo ćete na biopsiju? :?

----------


## †mummy_s

POOOOOOOOZDRAAAAAAAV!
malo vas virkam i uglavnom ništa ne kužim trebat će mi vremena da pohvatam konce..malo sam se skitala da si razbistrim i ohladim glavu. MM nije ispio eliksir do kraja što hoće reći ništa od spermiograma niti biopsije..eto od čega sam hladila glavu, ali bolje i tako nego da sam osvanula u crnoj kronici u napadu ljutnje.
Sad je sve na pauzi.
Dok ne iščeprkam propuštene informacije..kako ste vi prošle s napitkom!? Z dacu znam da nije bilo produktivno ali ako se ne varam do sada su i drugi ispili svoje dozice...nadam se s boljim rezultatom!
Još jednom vas sve pozdravljam i figice držim kome treba..nadam se da ću se iznenaditi nekom azoo trudnicom ovdje u ovoj našoj moćnoj gomilici kad budem iščitavala propušteno.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Mummy, dobrodosla natrag. Falila si mi. 
Sretno s citanjem, dosta je novih forumasica sa dijagnozama nasih muzica... 
Pozdrav!

----------


## chiara30

Draga mummy"s tako mi je drago da si opet s nama!
 :D   :Love:

----------


## ivana0906

Kod urologa koji je gledao MM-a! 
Ovdje u Zadru.

Nismo razmišljali, zateka nas prijedlogom da mu se javimo u pon. da se dogovorimo za biopsiju...

----------


## regina78

mummy_s nek si se ti nama vratila   :Love:  
nazalost puno novih i nikome eliksir nije pomoga, ja se bas nadala da vama mozda je i da ste bili na biopsiju posli njega jer jedini vi imali hrabrosti ponovit biopsiju  :Sad: 
imamo jednu azoo trudnicu a to je zana, belgija ucinila svoje  :D 
nadam se da cete sad skulirani ponovo u akciju   :Grin:

----------


## regina78

chiara30 sta je s vama i mariborom?!   :Love:

----------


## v&v

> POOOOOOOOZDRAAAAAAAV!


Dobro došla natrag draga!

----------


## chiara30

> chiara30 sta je s vama i mariborom?!


mi smo u mb dobili termin u 09/08,a u međuvremenu smo bili u Cito i dogovorili s dr.Poljakom prirodni ICSI,trebam napravit neke nalaze i doc s njima prije M pa da mi on rece koje lijekove uzimat.Mislim da je u pitanju samo femara.  :Love:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

mummyiiiiii...  :D  ja mislila da ste vi negdje na dobrom putu i da se ne javljas jer ste tko zna gdje nasli neko riješenje vašem (i našem) problemu...

Mi sutra idemo po rezultate spermiograma (drugi pokušaj)  :Smile:   ajmeee koliko se nadamo barem jednom spermiću.
Kad čitam one neke postove gdje cure tuguju jer im mm ima ''samo'' 5 miliona spermića ja vrisnem!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ha, nekima je za sreću dovoljan jedan, nekima nešto više... sreća je čudesna stvar.
Sutra ako budemo imali barem tog jednog - feštaaa!!!  :D  I svi pozvani!!!

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## Ginger

*trunčicabalunčica* iz sve snage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra nađu bar jednog!
ja te u potpunosti razumijem koliko te to može utješiti i usrećiti.
kad jednom dobiješ sve nule, sve ostalo zvuči kao bajka   :Smile:  
naša dijagnoza nije baš nešto, ali ja sam bila najsretnija na svijetu kad sam nakon svih onih nula pročitala tu dugačku i ružnu riječ....
a bila bi jednako sretna da su našli i tog jednoga.

moraš razumjeti da svatko očekuje da je sve ok i da će beba lako doći...
i onda se odjenom suočiš s problemom koji ne očekuješ... i to je užasan šok! pa čak  i ako ih ima nekoliko miliona   :Wink:  

sretno sutra i javi nam se   :Kiss:

----------


## †mummy_s

Cure   :Love:  
Danas nisam imala baš puno vremena za njuškanje forumom ali vidim da se društvo namnožilo (što zapravo i nije neka dobra vijest ali neka nas..bit će veselije kad opalimo brigu na veselje).
Ja zasad ostajem promatrač (ali ću nastojati biti aktivni promatrač)..kad se samo sjetim koliko sam priželjkivala proljeće pa jesen i bila uvjerena da ćemo otputovati..  :Sad:  

*Trunčicabalunčica* šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude pozitivnije od nule!
ostale cure hrabro naprijed!

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

:Sad:   Evo da vam se javim. Dobili smo rezultate spermiograma, ali opet imamo sve nule.   :Sad:  
Stvarno smo bili optimistični i vjerovali da će biti neka promjena na bolje, čak smo u jutro obukli najšarenije i veselije gaće koje imamo kao za ''dobre vibre'', onako malo za zezu ... ali nalaz je takav kakav je bio i prvi put.
Sada nemamo pojma da li da mm ide uopće kod urologa ili da odmah zovemo negdje za biopsiju. :? U tijeku smo sa vađenjem njegovih hormona i čekanju tih rezultata za sada.
Ma ništa, eto samo sam vam htijela javiti novosti. Idem sad... idem grliti mm jer je opet tužnjikav.
Pusa velika za sve vas!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

trunčicabalunčica   :Love:  
ma pojavit će se negdje jedan, kad tad, a do tada - drž`te se   :Love:

----------


## v&v

> ali opet imamo sve nule.   
> Sada nemamo pojma da li da mm ide uopće kod urologa ili da odmah zovemo negdje za biopsiju. :?


Draga, idite redom! Najprije urologu, jer on će vam preporučiti biopsiju ako je to moguće, ali ne prije nego obavite i druge pretrage. 
Točno znam kako se osjećate, ali ne odustajte!   :Love:

----------


## belinda7

Draga trunčibalunči,šaljem ti puno   :Heart:   i puno  :Love:  !!! 
U istoj smo koži pa mi je poznat taj osjećaj ponovnog razočaranja. 
Ali glavu gore i nadajmo se da će te i vi i mi jednom nać jednog malog žilavog  :Smile:  !!!  Sad odmah na pretrage,urologu itd.,nema odustajanja!!!  :Kiss:  
Mi smo uvijek tu za tebe...  :Heart:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Hvala vam, cure, baš ste divne!   :Kiss:  
Tokom 11mj. cemo valjda imati u rukama sve nalaze hormona, briseva i urologa, pa će nam možda nešto biti jasnije... javit ću ja kako napredujemo.

Javljajte i vi sve novosti, meni svaki dobar rezultat svih vas puno znači, za one manje dobre rezultate tu smo da se   :Love:   grlimo i bodrimo za dalje, jer i to je jako važno.
 :Bye:

----------


## belinda7

Tako je!!!
Eto mi sutra idemo po nalaz FSH i MM vadi krv za kariogram. I onda čekanje nalaza...  :Bye:

----------


## regina78

trunčicabalunčica  :Love:  ma nac ce se vec bar jedan, nadam se jako skoro   :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

chiara bas mi je drago da su i vama uspili nac materijala za ICSI!! :D 
uvik sam vjerovala u vas  :Love: 
nadam se da cete uskoro dobit jednu/og malu/og spliću  :D

----------


## ivana0906

Mi smo naručeni u četvrtak (08.11.) na biopsiju, molim Boga da bar nešto pronađu, ako ne pronađu...    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## v&v

> Mi smo naručeni u četvrtak (08.11.) na biopsiju, molim Boga da bar nešto pronađu, ako ne pronađu...


A što su vam rekli o daljnjem postupku ako biopsijuom uspiju naći spermiće? Ovo me stvarno zanima pošto mi ovdje u ZG čini se, bez posebnih čarobiranja doktora ili neke druge misteriozne procedure, uopće nemožemo napraviti ni samu biopsiju, a kamo li što drugo. 
Što će napraviti s eventualno pronađenim materijalom? Hoćete li u postupak ICSI-a ukoliko nešto nađu??? Sretno!  :Love:  
Ako tvoji odgovori budu pozitivni, eto nas draga ivana u Zadru!

----------


## ivana0906

E pa ovako; odma nas je urolog naručija na biopsiju, tia je da to sve što prije napravimo, čak je ponudio da taj dan kad bude u bolnici MM ponovi hormone i još neke pretrage (nešto vezano za hipofizu  :? )...
Koliko kužim nakon same biopsije materijal se šalje na patologiju (ovdje u ZD), čeka se nalaz 2 tjedana i ukoliko nešto pronađu plan je slati nas u Zagreb nekom dr.Čolaku (taj postoji?) na dogovor za dalje.

U Zagrebu je procedura kompliciranija?

----------


## †mummy_s

*Ivana0906* zašto niste razmotrili ideju o nedijagnostičkoj biopsiji. naime MM je napravio isto to što vi planirate u Rijeci i obzirom da nije ništa pronađeno nismo puno žalili iako su neki drugi dr-ovi bili više nego iznenađeni da se radilo samo o dijagnostičkoj biopsiji. Naime postoji mogućnost krioprezervacije materijala tako da TM ne mora opet prolaziti kroz to. Na koncu testisi nemaju moć samoobnavljanja pa tako nisu niti neiscrpan izvor za rezuckanje.
Mi smo malo uletili u sve to i bili sretni da smo to obavili unutar par tjedana od prvog pregleda kod urologa. Ispalo je ipak da smo pogriješili. ali to su već druge priče.
Probajte se još malo raspitati pa možda odmah kod Čolaka. To je urolog na VV!

----------


## kia

*Ivana* dr Čolak je endokrinolog na VV kod kojeg se lijeći MM, a i neki drugi koji tipkaju na ovim našim topic-ima. MM je jako zadovoljan s njim.
Inače ako dođete na VV bez obzira na nalaze koje ćete donijeti morati ćete sve ponoviti i kod njih. Nakon toga vam nalazi, termin slijedećeg dolaska i eventualnu trapiju šalju na kućnu adresu, a to zna potrajati i do mjesec dana  :/ 

Ono što je najbitnije i ono što je spomenula mummy je da se trenutno niti u ZG niti igdje u Hrvatskoj nemože napraviti biopsija za MPO (do donošenja novog zakona o MPO) Tako da niti ja nebi žurila sa biopsijom u dijagnostičke svrhe jer ako i nađu spermiće nećete ih moći iskoristiti za ICSI  :/  Mogućnosti koje trenutno imamo su ići na biopsiju a time i u eventualni postupak negdje izvan RH ili čekati novi zakon u Hrvatskoj  :/

----------


## v&v

Tako je, potpisujem da s biopsijom u dijagnostičke svrhe ne treba žuriti jer mogućnost čuvanja eventualno pronađenog matrijala u RH u ovom momentu *ne postoji*!
Mi u pon. idemo na konzultacije, nadam se posljednje, pa bi ovo trebala biti odskočna daska za konačno prvi (bilo kakav) postupak!

----------


## ivana0906

Ne kužim, sad ste me tek skroz zbunili...
Ako MM ode na biopsiju u ZD i ne pronađu mu ništa onda je to TO, definitivno nema NIŠTA?
A ukoliko mu pronađu nešto ovdje nemaju mogučnost to isto spremiti, savjetujete da biopsiju napravimo u SLO ?

----------


## ivana0906

> *Ivana0906* zašto niste razmotrili ideju o nedijagnostičkoj biopsiji. naime MM je napravio isto to što vi planirate u Rijeci i obzirom da nije ništa pronađeno nismo puno žalili iako su neki drugi dr-ovi bili više nego iznenađeni da se radilo samo o dijagnostičkoj biopsiji. Naime postoji mogućnost krioprezervacije materijala tako da TM ne mora opet prolaziti kroz to. Na koncu testisi nemaju moć samoobnavljanja pa tako nisu niti neiscrpan izvor za rezuckanje.
> Mi smo malo uletili u sve to i bili sretni da smo to obavili unutar par tjedana od prvog pregleda kod urologa. Ispalo je ipak da smo pogriješili. ali to su već druge priče.
> Probajte se još malo raspitati pa možda odmah kod Čolaka. To je urolog na VV!


Plan je bio napraviti biopsiju u ZD pa ukoliko pronađu nešto uputili bi se u Ljubljanu...

----------


## †mummy_s

Nije baš da se u RH ne može napraviti biopsija i sačuvati materijal. Za HZZO bolnice doduše ne znam ali znam iz prve ruke da se može u Uro Centru u ZG ali za nemalih 12 500 kn a onda se može zamrznuti materijal transportirati u neku od bolnica. To pouzdano znam jer sam čitala za jedan takav slučaj koji se odradio u Petrovoj..naravno to je i sve stvar dogovora ali mi se čini da bi se zbog delikatne azoo situacije moglo takvo nešto i izmrdati. Ili sve odraditi privatno. Money talks! Na našu golemu žalost!

----------


## regina78

ivana0906 i u spitu u cita ima zamrzavanje koliko se sicam, a tamo se moze odma i napravit cili postupak tako da nebi trebala ponavljat biopsiju, imam sliku cijenika mobom tako da ti na pp posaljem da vidis cijene  :Smile:

----------


## v&v

Dragi moji, evo da i ja objavim "novosti". Danas smo MM i ja obavili još jedne konzultacije kod dr. J. Jedino što mogu reći je to da je dr. J jedna vrlo topla i maksimalno susretljiva osoba.   :Saint:  
Obzirom da naši nalazi nisu niti najmanje ohrabrujući nismo niti očekivali ništa revolucionarno. Uglavnom, dr. je rekao da smo mi do sada napravili veći dio pretraga, ali da nam ipak fali još jedna - *inhibin-b* (to bi isto bila famozna "endokrinološka pretraga", vađenje krvi, koja se može obaviti u Petrovoj ili Rebru - na uputnicu).
Čitajući ponovo ovaj naš topic tek sam sada uočila da se o inhibinu već pisalo, ali meni je to valjda "promaklo".  :Embarassed:  
Uglavnom, u slučaju azoospermije + Klinefelter, biopsija testisa postaje *bespredmetna* ukoliko je nalaz inhibina loš. Inače, kod Klinefeltera šanse da se nađe spermiće iznose otprilike *1-3%*.
A sada ponešto i o famoznoj biopsiji - *u ovom momentu biopsiju u RH naprosto nije moguće obaviti*. Znanje i volja postoji, oprema postoji, ali ne dozvoljava *zakon*  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Dakle, ostaje nam napraviti i ove pretrage, još malo čekati, pa ćemo tada valjda biti "pametniji" 8)

----------


## †mummy_s

Ne razumjem! Kako nije moguće obaviti biopsiju. Je li to neki novi zakon ili!? MM je biopsiju napravio u 3. mj ove godine na uputnicu bez ikakvih ceremonijala prije toga (ceremonijal su ostavili za kasnije).

Zna li netko može li se taj inhibin vaditi u Rijeci?

----------


## belinda7

Evo malo i mene sa našim iskustvima!
MM je danas konačno bio kod urologa na Rebru,koji očito nije dobro informiran pošto tvrdi da se može radit biopsija a ja isto pouzdano znam da se trenutno ne može radit zbog zakona koji još nije donešen.
Nije bilo dr.Krhena pa ga je primio primarijus Miškić,ali nam nije rekao ništa novo. Da obavi sve pretrage(koje je već i obavio) i da onda ide na biopsiju   :Idea:  !! Nama su valjda uvijek suđene neke strke oko doktora,danas smo jedva našli urologiju   :Laughing:  ! U 11 smo bili naručeni a oni taman danas preseljavali ujutro u novu zgradu u podrum. Nigdje još nikakvih oznaka,sestre nervozne,živčane,pacijenti izgubljeni,ma za krepat od smijeha i nervoze   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  !! Al eto,sve dobro završilo. 
V&V,znala sam da će vam se svidjet dr.Ježek jer je stvarno susretljiv i ljubazan  :Saint:  . Šta se tiče INHIBINA-B,nama je isto rekao da napravimo taj nalaz u Petrovoj,ali...Oni taj nalaz zasad ne rade jer nemaju nikakve vrijednosti po kojima bi očitavali i uspoređivali nalaze,tj. ne mogu ga pravilno očitat (tako je meni objasnila magistra s kojom sam pričala u Petrovoj) i bila je začuđena kako nas je netko uopće uputio na tu pretragu jer je to u biti još u fazi istraživanja  :? !?! Budem je opet probala nazvat da pitam dal se išta promijenilo.
Šta se nas tiče,zasad smo napravili sve nalaze koje smo mogli i u fazi smo čekanja istih   :Cekam:  !   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## v&v

Dakle, ako pretrage inhibina-b ne rade u Petrovoj, ostaje nam Rebro ili eventualno neki privatni lab. Tko prvi sazna, nek' javi!
Još nešto vezano uz inhibin-b. Dr. je rekao da se pomoću tih pretraga, ovisno o njegovoj vrijednosti, može vidjeti odvija li se ili ne (ili se odvijala) spermatogeneza. (ako sam dobro shvatila  :Embarassed:  ) Što je razina inhibina manja, šanse su manje.

----------


## belinda7

Od sutra se bacam na traženje laba koji radi inhibin-b! Ja kolko se sjećam,nama je dr.J reko da se taj nalaz radi samo u Petrovoj.
Ne mogu vjerovat da se nisam sjetila pitat i u ostalim bolnicama   :No-no:  !! 
Čujemo se s novim vijestima,tko prvi njegova djevojka    :Kiss:  !

----------


## v&v

Evo link za inhibin-b i kolike vrijednosti trebaju biti, za "zdrave" i bilo koje "azoo" mužiće!
http://www.repromedix.com/documents/inhibinBmale.htm

----------


## belinda7

Hvala ti v&v!!

----------


## v&v

Dakle, *inhibin-b* se vadi u Petrovoj, na uputnicu (na kojoj mora pisati inhibin), u *Zavodu za kliničku biokemiju*, ali me teta dr.-ica tako brzo otpilila da nisam stigla pitati jel' se potrebno naručivati!

----------


## belinda7

Pa koga si ti to zvala da ti je rekao da se radi? Ja sam sad odma nazvala magistru Kralig u Petrovu koja je zadužena za to i nažalost oni to NE RADE ZASAD   :Nope:  !!
Stvarno je bila ljubazna i susretljiva. Kazala je da su oni to prije napravili na par žena ali da im nisu mogli kazat dal im je nalaz dobar jer nemaju nikakve vrijednosti koje bi pokazale dal je nalaz dobar ili loš. 
A sad više ne rade i zbog tog razloga i zbog tog jer je to preskupi nalaz i jednostavno su im sredstava za to srezana. Kolko ona zna,inhibin se ne može napravit nigdje u HR,a veli da misli da se to ne radi čak ni u Beču! U biti to je još sve u fazi testiranja i njoj su tu zavezane ruke.
Al veli da se i po drugim nalazima može očitat dal se odvija spermatogeneza ili ne,pa tako misli da inhibin nije presudan nalaz.
Eto cure moje,pucanj u prazno,a i ja se duboko nadam da ćemo moć bez tog nalaza.   :Kiss:

----------


## v&v

Ako te pretrage rade u Beogradu (Viktoria ih je spominjala), ne vidim razloga da ih ne rade u RH, a kamo li Beču. Vjerojatno ovisi koga se dobije na telefon?! Ženska koja mi se javila rekla je da se te pretrage ne rade u dijagnostičke svrhe, jer su još u eksperimentalnoj fazi, ali da se na uputnici mogu napraviti baš u Petrovoj!!!

----------


## belinda7

Ma sve to stoji,ali veli ona da ih i žele napravit nemaju ih s čim. Nemaju "materijal" potreban da se napravi taj nalaz,a nemaju ga zato jer je jako skup i nije im dopušteno ga naručivat. 
Kazala sam ja da bi mi platili pretrage ako treba,al veli da to ne ide tako. Izgleda da se ne može naručit količina potrebna za samo jedan nalaz nego se mora naručit cijeli paket tog šta god je već potrebno. Ma neznam više kome vjerovat,al ta žena bi valjda trebala znat pošto su mi dok sam išla tamo pitat za to dali baš njen broj,kao ona je zadužena za to  :? !
Ajmo mi zajedno do Petrove da nam objasne te svoje kontra informacije  :Trep trep:  !! Da ih pitamo zašto nas izluđuju stalno   :Laughing:  !?!

----------


## tuzna

e,cure cini mi se da je sanja pisala da je njm radio taj nalaz... :? 
e,sanjice,ako si tu negdje , prosvijetli nas.
 :Love:

----------


## v&v

:Raspa:  Nema nikoga...
Evo, da se oglasim...i mi smo "popustili" pa smo unatoč našoj dijagnozi ipak odlučili progutati koju tableticu, popiti koji čaj... Trenutno smo na cinku, selenu, acetil l-carnitinu, piskavici, marulji i matičnoj mliječi. Zašto? Zato što se hvatamo za slamku i prije nego odemo napraviti nalaz za inhibin-b odlučili smo pokušati još ovo. Ako je možda "sprmatogeneza negdje zaspala, da ju probudimo."   :Grin:  
Znam da se dosta pisalo o "okusima" ovih preparata i moram vam reći da ni piskavica ni marulja zajedno ne mogu nadmašiti smrad selena. To je prava katastrofa.
Eto, da ne duljim...
Ima li kakvih novosti kod vas ljudi?

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Hay!   :Smile:  
Ima i nema novosti. Ja se veselim već tome što ne tapkamo u mjestu, već skoro svakodnevno vadimo neke homone, pregled simo-tamo... a u četvrtak idemo u Postojnu na prvi razgovor. To je naš prvi veliki korak.
Nadamo se da će nam tamo znati točno reći gdje je zapelo.

Kažu da se cijeli svijet pomiče na jednu stranu da napravi prolaz čovjeku koji zna kamo ide. (tako nekako)   :Smile:   :Grin:  

Budem javila kako je bilo.

----------


## Sanja79

Evo da se javim i ja... Imam posla preko glave pa ne stizem sve procitati.
Kao sto sam pisala v&v na pp- MM je radio taj nalaz u Beogradu kod svoje dr. androloginje. Nalaz je bio 3 puta nizi od normalnog, i dr je rekla se to pokazuje hormonalne probleme i tada nam/mu je dala klomifen ali bez ikakvog poboljsanja. 
Drage moje, ne javljam se jer sam malo izgubila na poletu... Nama ne mogu cajevi, vitamini, pa cak ni konvencionalni lijekovi pomoci... Zato necu  vas ostale da bediram, ako vam je lakse da vjerujete da ce vam to pomoci. Sto god vam umiruje savjest i olaksava- go for it! Ja sam skroz digla ruke od toga. 
Eto, cujemo se- ako kako mogu pomoci- pitajte...   :Love:

----------


## †mummy_s

Vidim neke loše vibre se šire "našim" topicom, pa nas u dobroj nadi dižem da ne potonemo.
Meni stigla M i uspješno me bacila na koljena..opet! Nikako da se prestanem šokirati kad dođe. Ja stvarno nisam neka zvjerka za ovaj cirkus..slabo pamtim trikove, a ovaj trik "drži glavu uspravno kad dođe M" mi je posebno težak!
A šta ste se vi ušutile..zar ne radite nikakve opite na vašim muževima!?   :Razz:

----------


## regina78

mummy_s zao mi je zbog   :Embarassed:  
ma iznenadit ce i nas jednom njen nedolazak  :Love: 
ja svog trujem testosteronom i pustim travama pa se i ja malo usutila na ovu temu jer opet cekamo, sad ja bacam crnilo, isisis
kad je MM pocea pit sve ovo, a ima toga ko u prici i sve u nekim intervalima u toku dana, rekla sam mu: otrovat cu te kad tad  :Laughing:  jadnicak moj
al nadamo se cudu kao i uvijek pa ce valjda jednom pokucat i na nasa vrata   :Zaljubljen: 
cijelom azoo clubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## v&v

A evo da i ja s vama podijelim svoje "raspoloženje". Potonula!
M mi kasnila 4 dana. Iako sam znala da je suludo nadati se, onako potiho sam očekivala čudo. Čak sam "osluškivala" govor svog tijela ne bi li mi reklo da M ipak neće doći - do maloprije.
Ma loše sam ovih dana. Toliko se ružnih stvari događa oko mene da jednostavno ne znam zašto se jutrima ustajem. Mama mi je teško bolesna, danas je prijateljici umrla mama, druga je pak prijateljica danas rodila, MM i ja stali s pretragama, tapkamo u mjestu... ma što da vam pričam. 
*E da mi se probuditi...*

----------


## Ginger

*v&v*  :Love:

----------


## belinda7

v&v i ja ti šaljem jedan veliki   :Love:  !

----------


## ivana0906

> A evo da i ja s vama podijelim svoje "raspoloženje". Potonula!
> M mi kasnila 4 dana. Iako sam znala da je suludo nadati se, onako potiho sam očekivala čudo. Čak sam "osluškivala" govor svog tijela ne bi li mi reklo da M ipak neće doći - do maloprije.
> Ma loše sam ovih dana. Toliko se ružnih stvari događa oko mene da jednostavno ne znam zašto se jutrima ustajem. Mama mi je teško bolesna, danas je prijateljici umrla mama, druga je pak prijateljica danas rodila, MM i ja stali s pretragama, tapkamo u mjestu... ma što da vam pričam. 
> *E da mi se probuditi...*



Glupo mi je govoriti da te razumim... Teško je, vidim da te zatrpalo sa svih strana, ako te tješi "nakon kiše dolazi sunce"!          :Heart:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

*v&v*  :Love: 
Ima jedna pjesma od Tereze: Sutra je novi dan i život teče, ne postoji ni bol ni jad što proći neće...
Zato, razvuci svoj najširi osmijeh i ne budi tužna! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## majica

curke,vi  najhrabrije zene na svijetu  :Love:   :Love:  
v&v  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
vidim ja da vasi muzevi svasta piju,moj pije samo imunoprotector,i omegu.
mozda bi i on trebao poceti piti jos nesto,pa bi bilo vise plivaca :? 
ili bi mozda nesto i van iscurilo  :Grin:

----------


## Dadica

Bok svima!

Evo i ja se pridružujem ovoj temi. Zajedno 10 g. Dvije godine pokušavali i ništa, pa se konačno odlučili na pretrage.
Ukratko: mm 36, ja 33. Sa mnom sve ok, on azoospermija. Obavili spermiogram dva puta u Petrovoj i uvijek isti nalaz. Naručena na VV kod dr.L. a on kod androloga, pa ćemo vidjeti. 
Učiniti ćemo sve što se može, ali nažalost možda ni to neće biti dovoljno!    :Crying or Very sad:  

Pozdrav

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Draga Dadica, dobrodošla!  :Love:  

Na ovim ćeš stranicama naći hrpu pametnih savjeta i iskustva drugih cura i njihovih životnih drugova. Zato sve pročačkaj i čitaj.
A ako te nešto posebno zanima i muči... uvijek se nađe netko tko nešto zna ili te može utješiti.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Dadica

Hvala na dobrodošlici! 

Već neko vrijeme pratim forum ali konačno sam se ohrabrila. Nisam ni znala za te sve probleme jer se to uvijek dešava nekom drugom. No, nema predaje sutra sam naručena na VV pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## v&v

Evo nastavljam niz "loših vijesti". Danas sam ponovo zvala Petrovu da još jednom pitam za inhibin-b i naručim MM, kad će oni meni da te pretrage *više ne rade*. Ja sva zbunjena, pitam kako to jer su mi prije točno tjedan dana rekli da ih rade, a žena će meni, ne više ne, s tim su prestali. Čak je rekla da nije sigurna da to itko u RH radi i tup, slušalica dolje.
Zovem onda Rebro - e to je posebna priča. Centralni se labos izgleda preselio u novu zgradu. Ma okrenula sam bar 15-ak brojeva, ali *tamo nitko ništa ne zna!* Ni u centralnom laboratoriju, ni na endokrinologiji u labosu - *pojma nemaju*. Uglavnom, da li se inhibin vadi na Rebru ili ne, nisam uspjela saznati.
Jedno znam. Zvala sam nekoliko privatnih labosa ovdje u Zagrebu i ništa - nitko ne radi pretrage inhibina.
I što sad? Da te pretrage jednostavno preskočimo i odemo na biopsiju (u inozemstvo, naravno) ili što?

----------


## zana

Mislim da su misljenja oko inhibina podjeljena, znam da u Italiji i u Austriji traze taj nalaz, za razliku od Belgije gdje ga smatraju nepotrebnim.
Mi ga nismo radili.

----------


## Ginger

v&v, draga to morate odlučiti ti i tm...
ja ti samo mogu reći što bih ja napravila na tvom mjestu - a ja bih otišla u inozemstvo na biopsiju...
previše toga ste prošli da bi sad zapeli na tome, preskoči to i kreni dalje....
al to je samo moje mišljenje...
želim vam uspjeh što prije   :Love:

----------


## belinda7

Ah taj inhibin   :Mad:  !!
Nažalost v&v,ipak su i tebi potvrdili onu verziju koju su i meni ispričali u Petrovoj. Da se to više ne radi itd...
Očito je taj nalaz napravit u RH sedmo svjetsko čudo!!
Mi sad čekamo sve druge nalaze i onda ćemo valjda dalje u inozemstvo,a ako će baš trebat taj nalaz valjda postoji neka država koja ga radi. Al mislim da ga baš i neće trebat.
Ma valjda ima nade za sve nas azoo i bez tog nalaza,idemo pošaljemo mužeke  na biopsiju pa ćemo vidjet iz prve ruke šta se skriva unutra    :Grin:  !!

----------


## v&v

Da, cijela ova situacija sad već zbilja predugo traje. Stalno nešto čekamo i iscurilo nam 4 mjeseca. Jednostavno moramo nešto napraviti i krenuti dalje!
*Zana*, lijepo te opet čitati! Kako je trbuščić?  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## v&v

> ...pošaljemo mužeke na biopsiju pa ćemo vidjet iz prve ruke šta se skriva unutra...


S jedne strane mislim da je biopsija "žrtva" koju i oni u cijeloj ovoj muci moraju dati, a s druge pak da im je ova "azoo žrtva" i više nego dovoljna. Poanta cijele ove strke oko inhibina je upravo ta da se iz tog nalaza vidi ima li uopće smisla podvrgavati se biopsiji. Koliko sam shvatila, ukoliko je razina inhibina niska ili ga uopće nema, nema ni razloga za biopsiju. To bi značilo da se spermatogeneza nije odvijala i nema se što tražiti "tamo dolje" pa onda nema ni smisla rezuckati NM ako je situacija takva. :/

----------


## belinda7

Zana,sad sam malo   :Embarassed:  ! 
Pa nisam te ja pitala kako si?? Kako mali   :Saint:  ??

----------


## belinda7

Kužim te,tako sam i ja shvatila. Mi ne možemo ni zamislit kolko je njima tek teško,al opet si mislim ,a sigurno bi se složili i NM ,da ih jedna biopsija neće ubit a bar se nećemo cijeli život pitat ŠTO AKO i to sve zbog jednog nalaza.
I meni je žao MM tjerat na biopsiju (a pogotovo ako nisu nalazi OK),al sad kad smo već pokrenuli tu cijelu lavinu trebamo je i dokotrljat do kraja. Da je bilo kako nam je dr.Luči preporučio,ništa od ovog nebi ni saznali ni pokrenuli. 
Jednostavno,bojim se da ne odemo na donora a nismo ispucali sve šanse i mogućnosti. Bojim se onog crva koji bi me mogao pojesti s godinama  :Rolling Eyes:  !!

----------


## eliza

Pozdrav devojke,
nije me bilo vec duze vreme, ali sam vas uglavnom pratila redovno, znaci u toku sam. Kod nas sve po starom. Ostalo nam je jos jos nekih 20 tak dana do zavrsetka terapije Klomifenom, koju smo poceli pre otprilike 2 meseca, pa onda idemo na kontrolni spermogram. Nadamo se pomaku. Ako i ne bude rezultata mi smo odlucili raditi biopsiju u jednoj Istanbulskoj klinici (licno sam upoznala devojku, ciji je muz imao istu dijagnozu i iz 2 pokusaja su uspeli u toj klinici), pa ako nadju materijala, zamrznut ce ga, i zakazujemo postupak. 
Vidim da je nazalost problem kod vas u RH uraditi nalaz Inhibina B, koji smo mi u samom pocetku uradili u jednoj BG laboratoriji, mislim da se zove Konzilijum, i nalaz nam je na srecu bio sasvim dobar. Eto prepisacu vrednost sa nalaza:
Inhibin B 106,3      Cut off 80 pg/ml (sve sto je ispod ove vrednosti pretpostavlja se da postoji poremecaj spermatogeneze). Na netu sam nasla da ova vrednost koju mi imamo je sasvim normalna za muskarca njegovih godina, sto je meni ulilo nadu da si ipak dole nesto desava, a i dr. nas je ohrabrila nakon ovog nalaza. Nisam sigurna da li je ovaj nalaz presudan da li da se radi biopsija ili ne (imamo primer zane koji su uspeli bez tog nalaza), ali ako mislite da vam je veoma bitan mogu vam dati adresu i broj laba, ako vam nije problem putovati do BG. Rezultate salju mail-om.
Eto to je sve za sada, a ja vas puno puno pozdravljam i nadam se da cemo se uskoro preseliti na nekom drugom pdf  :Wink:

----------


## zana

Drage cure,
Iako se ne javljam cesto, redovno pratim sve vase novosti. 
Ja sam dobro (ako se izuzmu jutarnje mucnine i povracanje).
Pupa se vec malo nazire.
Previse vi tepate svojim muzicima...ko da je TESE nesto tako strasno...% komplikacija manji je nego nakon pick up-a. Ne mislim ja da je njima lako, ali ni nama nije nista lakse, cak sam sigurna da je i gore...mi smo te koje sve organizuju, koje se raspituju, koje traze rjesenje...bas me interesuje sta bi oni bez nas...nista, gotovo sam sigurna.
Zato, hrabrice moje samo naprijed, drzim vam fige...svima

----------


## Sanja79

Potpisujem zanu u potpunosti.
Da se nisam ja pocela raspitivati i pricati i da nisam pronasla Rodu- znas gdje bi bili? 
A mi ionako prolazimo kroz iste muke- a ne cujes mene kako kukam. /osim na Rodi/ (doduse, ne cujem ni ja njega) I ne cujem muskarce da nas tetose u tome. Njihova podrska je najcesce samo spremnost da prodju kroz ono kroz sta ionako moraju da prodju.

----------


## tuzna

ljudi koliko kosta nalaz inhibina u Bg?
 :Love:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Bok, lipe moje rode!   :Smile:  
  Ja i mm se malo prije vratili iz Ljubljane, bili kod dr. Reša na prvim konzultacijama. Ovako, odmah nas je pitao koliko smo zajedno, koliko imamao nezaštićene odnose, mm mu je objasnio da su nam oba dva spermiograma bile sve nule, pa mu je odmah na licu mjesta napravio ultrazvuk tesisa, koji je po njemu sasvim ok. 
Od svih silnih nalaza hormona, briseva i ostalih čudesa ništa nije htio ni pogledati, već je samo pitao kako FSH. Kako je od mm 26, a gornja granica je 13, on kaže da moramo bit realni da su šanse male, da je recimo 14 to nebi bilo loše, ali ovako kao nije baš jako optimističan.
  Meni je napravio ultrazvuk, dok je u međuvremenu mm išao dati ''tekućinu'', jer on to više ne zove spermićima.   :Laughing:  
  Na ekranu skupa s dr. možete vidjeti plivače, međutim, mi potvrđujemo da imamo tekućinu.   :Laughing:   Sada se malo i zekam, jer ne želim past u depru.
  Zadnja šansa nam je biopsija iliti TESE. Kako ću ja dobit ''vješticu'' (tako vi to ovdje zovete, meni to jako funny) danas-sutra, tj. ovih dana, kaže on da kod svoje gin. odem po recept za Klomifen i počnem piti 3dc po pola tablete pet dana.
Onda 10dc moramo na ultrazvuk u Ljubljanu pa ćemo vidjet kakvo je stanje. Kad on kaže da imamo dovoljno zrelu jajnu stanicu idemo u Postojnu na punkciju i isti dan mm radi biopsiju. Ako bude bilo plivača ... jupiiiii... na pola samo puta od uspjeha, ako ne... gotovo. Kaže on da je to zadnje što se može. Navodno nema načina da se pokrene njihova proizvodnja.   :Sad:  
  U slučaju da nađu spermiće, a moja jajna stanica ne bude ok, onda zamrznu to što su našli i idemo usavršiti moje js.

Eto, tako... mislim da sam sve dobro zabilježila.
 :Grin:

----------


## ivana0906

Pozdrav, kod nas nema nista novo, na biopsiju nismo išli...
Dan prije biopsije MM je zvao CITO i razgovarao s nekim doktorom koji je reka da ga malo povišeni FSH  i LH ne zabrinjavaju i da možda ne bi triba na biopsiju nego neku punkciju???  Kao, radi visokog prolaktina trebalo na pregled endokrinologu, nakon pregleda preporučuje da dođemo njemu na razgovor, punkciju i još jedan spermiogram.

E tek sad smo zbunjeni... Uglavnom, MM je otkazao biopsiju u ZD-u i 20tog smo narućeni u ST-u kod endokrinologa.   :Mad:

----------


## eliza

tuzna, nacises na njihovoj web stranici cenovnik, mislim da nije skup nalaz  Inhibina B otprilike 17EUR. Evo saljem link pa proveri
http://www.konzilijum.co.yu/

----------


## †mummy_s

Wow cure kako ste se zahuktale. Sve preparirate muževe i ostala čuda pa me ne bi čudilo da imate cijeli niz trofeja..  :Laughing:   Mi smo već veterani po pitanju azoo pa je meni ostalo jedino da MM zakucam na zid kao trofej i tražim si novog kapitalca u šumi!   :Laughing:  
Ma šalim se ja malo ali zapravo ovim želim podržati Zanu-previše vi tetošite te muškiće. Njima se u ostalom biopsija radi pod općom i to prolaze rjeđe nego mi sa gomilom punkcija JS. baš mi se i ne čini da oni shavćaju šta je to punkcija. Evo baš neki dan sam čula muško mišljenje o tome kako je ginekološki pregled baš nešto sasvim OK jer je "to nama prirodan položaj" pa ne razumije šta je nama toliko neugodno u toj priči.  :shock: Eto, utoliko mislim da i nije to toliko strašno a ponajmanje mislim da oni tu prinose neku žrtvu. Mi bi se popele na koljenima i na Himalaju kad bi nam to donijelo zdravu bebu. Eto!

*Ivana* uopće mi nije jasna ta priča oko punkcije/biopsije. Već smo odavna apsolvirali da je punkcija prihvatljiva za azoo situaciju koja je recimo "lakša". Ako su TM FSH i LH pod nebom onda je to definitivno indikacija za biopsiju. Punkcija se radi kada se pretpostavlja da bi se nešto moglo iglom "posrkati" van. Igla ipak ubada u relativno malo područje i ne mora (u našim tragičnim slučajevima) pogoditi pravo mjesto, dok biopsija ipak zahvaća bitno veće područje i daje informaciju ne samo ima li spermića ili ne, nego i informaciju o samoj histološkoj građi testisa i spermatogenezi. Po meni je to uvijek bolja opcija kod azoo iz više razloga, a najbolja opcija kad postoji mogućnost zaleđivanja pronađenih spermija. Kod MM sa povišenim FSH i LH nije punkcija niti dolazila u obzir. 
Ipak ako već idete na punkciju onda navijamo za gomilu "usrkanih" spermića!   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

eliza,hvala

----------


## ivana0906

> Wow cure kako ste se zahuktale. Sve preparirate muževe i ostala čuda pa me ne bi čudilo da imate cijeli niz trofeja..   Mi smo već veterani po pitanju azoo pa je meni ostalo jedino da MM zakucam na zid kao trofej i tražim si novog kapitalca u šumi!   
> Ma šalim se ja malo ali zapravo ovim želim podržati Zanu-previše vi tetošite te muškiće. Njima se u ostalom biopsija radi pod općom i to prolaze rjeđe nego mi sa gomilom punkcija JS. baš mi se i ne čini da oni shavćaju šta je to punkcija. Evo baš neki dan sam čula muško mišljenje o tome kako je ginekološki pregled baš nešto sasvim OK jer je "to nama prirodan položaj" pa ne razumije šta je nama toliko neugodno u toj priči.  :shock: Eto, utoliko mislim da i nije to toliko strašno a ponajmanje mislim da oni tu prinose neku žrtvu. Mi bi se popele na koljenima i na Himalaju kad bi nam to donijelo zdravu bebu. Eto!
> 
> *Ivana* uopće mi nije jasna ta priča oko punkcije/biopsije. Već smo odavna apsolvirali da je punkcija prihvatljiva za azoo situaciju koja je recimo "lakša". Ako su TM FSH i LH pod nebom onda je to definitivno indikacija za biopsiju. Punkcija se radi kada se pretpostavlja da bi se nešto moglo iglom "posrkati" van. Igla ipak ubada u relativno malo područje i ne mora (u našim tragičnim slučajevima) pogoditi pravo mjesto, dok biopsija ipak zahvaća bitno veće područje i daje informaciju ne samo ima li spermića ili ne, nego i informaciju o samoj histološkoj građi testisa i spermatogenezi. Po meni je to uvijek bolja opcija kod azoo iz više razloga, a najbolja opcija kad postoji mogućnost zaleđivanja pronađenih spermija. Kod MM sa povišenim FSH i LH nije punkcija niti dolazila u obzir. 
> Ipak ako već idete na punkciju onda navijamo za gomilu "usrkanih" spermića!




 :Rolling Eyes:    Slažem se s tobom, ali dr. je predložia punkciju a mi smo novi u ovome pa još uvik slušamo dr.-a !              :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## ivana0906

Briga me, njega će bosti!     :Grin:  
Samo da nešto pronađu!

----------


## regina78

Dadica dobrodosla i nadam se da je kod vas u pitanju samo ona trenutna azoo  :Love: 
ivana0906 ja se slazem s mummy_s da je bolja opcija biopsija kad ste vec imali sansu za nju, a s druge strane razumim da se na pocetku slusa samo doc jer i mi takvi bili  :Wink: 
eliza ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno vrijednih plivaca 
trunčicabalunčica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspijesnu biopsiju
zana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da pupica raste i raste, te da se smanje mucnine  :Heart: 
pitanje...
posto nikad nisam bila u postupku i neznam kako to izgleda a zadnji trzaj su nam ove tablete sta muz pije pa me zanima jer mi se isplati ic u Cita i sve dogovorit kao da ce bit postupka?
vidila sam da azoo cure to rade iako meni pari besmisleno, al nikad neznas da li ce upalit koja terapija pa se sad i ja dvoumim :/
da li uopce dogovarat i ako dogovorim da li uzimat ikakve hormone :?
vec se dogovorila sa M da cemo osim spermio radit i punkciju za svaki slucaj jer biopsiju radili, a kako trenutno u nas i nije dozvoljena ne vidim smisao putovanja vani i rezuckanja za sanse 1%  :Sad:  
malo depresivno al meni taj 1% opet daje nadu zato vas i pitam vase misljenje  :Love:

----------


## ivana0906

Biopsija zabranjena?   :? 
Ma da? U Zadru se radi u bolnici, u dogovoru s dr.!

----------


## v&v

> Biopsija zabranjena?   :? 
> Ma da? U Zadru se radi u bolnici, u dogovoru s dr.!


Draga, o kakvoj je to bolnici u Zadru riječ u kojoj rade biopsiju? Nekoj "privatnoj" ili klasičnoj "državnoj"?
MM i ja smo 05.11. bili na konzultacijama kod liječnika za neplodnost i on nam je rekao da jedino što u ovom momentu možemo napraviti jest pribilježiti se za biopsiju, pa ako se krajem ovog mjeseca nešto dogodi i promijeni se zakon, biopsiju ćemo moći obaviti i na Rebru, u Zagrebu.
Ja sve ovo zbilja ne razumijem :?

----------


## belinda7

Drage moje,evo da vam javim barem jednu sretnu vijest s naše strane!
Dobili smo nalaz kariograma na kojem piše:Kariotip-46,xy normalan muški!!!!  :D Nema Klinefelterov sindrom!! :D 
Tako smo trenutno sretni, kao da smo najednom ugledali sunce na kraju tunela koji je jaaako dugačak i mračan. IMA NADE I ZA NAS!!!  :Dancing Fever: 
Sad još čekamo,tj. moramo ić potražit na Rebro nalaze od FSH i Y-mikro,pošto dok smo došli po njih kazali su nam da ćemo ih dobot poštom. A nalazima još ni traga,a već je danas mjesec dana. 
MM i ja smo jučer pričali kud dalje i zaključili smo da kakvi god nalazi bili mi idemo na biopsiju da se ne grizemo poslije. Pa makar nam i kazali da nema ni 1% šanse,mi idemo (kako imam hrabrog muškića  :Wink:  )!!
U pravu su cure koje su gore napisale da mi SM nekad previše žalimo i tetošimo. Pa i tako smo mi te koje sve poduzimamo,istražujemo,naručujemo,razbijamo glave kud dalje i provodimo sate i sate na forumima i slično!! Ja sam baš jučer svojem "očitala bukvicu" o tome da se malo i on trgne   :Grin:  ,a njegov odgovor je bio:pa šta ću ja kad imam tebe koja već sve znaš o tome!! (a znam samo zato jer provodim dane i noći na netu   :Mad:  ,a isto bi tako mogao i on)
I zato nemojte ih više žalit,samo ih lijepo spakirajte i pošaljite ma gdje god treba!!!  :Razz:  Možda će se malo bunit,al će ipak ić za bebu i na kraj svijeta!!   :Kiss:

----------


## tia_16

Belinda,a jeste li vi išli na postupak na VV sa punkcijom?MM je išao na dijagnostičku punkciju i naravno nalaz je azoo,ali je za postupak bilo dovoljno ,jer je biologica uspjela izolirat 2 spermija i dobili 2 pravilna i krasna embrija....i opet nakon toga tri....ali malo slabija( dvo i trostanični),a poslije toga dva puta nije ništa nađeno,i sada ćemo opet ić,onako na sreću,jer punkcija nije generalna,mislim,ako jednom nisu nađeni spermiji,ne znači da ih drugi put neće naći.MM je imao TESU dva puta u jednom danu,i dugi puta našli spermije....Mislila sam da ipak pokušate tako dok čekate biopsiju,možda se ipak potrefi....

----------


## ivana0906

> ivana0906 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Biopsija zabranjena?   :? 
> Ma da? U Zadru se radi u bolnici, u dogovoru s dr.!
> 
> 
> Draga, o kakvoj je to bolnici u Zadru riječ u kojoj rade biopsiju? Nekoj "privatnoj" ili klasičnoj "državnoj"?
> MM i ja smo 05.11. bili na konzultacijama kod liječnika za neplodnost i on nam je rekao da jedino što u ovom momentu možemo napraviti jest pribilježiti se za biopsiju, pa ako se krajem ovog mjeseca nešto dogodi i promijeni se zakon, biopsiju ćemo moći obaviti i na Rebru, u Zagrebu.
> Ja sve ovo zbilja ne razumijem :?


 :shock:   Kunem ti se da je MM imao termin 08.11. al ga je otkaza u nadi da će punkcijom nešto pronaći, ali dr. mu je reka ako se predomisli da se javi pa da ugovori novi termin.

Mi smo ti bili u poliklinici SANUS (privatno, u Zadru), primio nas je dr.Perinčić (urolog) koji tamo radi privatno a radi i u našoj Općoj bolnici  Zadar, nakon pregleda i pogleda na MM-ovih nalaz hormona zakazao je biopsiju u bolnici!

----------


## belinda7

Tia,nisam ti ja nikad bila u postupku pošto kod MM nikad ništa nije nađeno. Nijedan jedini spermić!!
Prvi puta je spermiogram rađen iz ejakulata,a 2. puta pomoću punkcije oba testisa,ali nikad ništa. Čak nema ni stanica spermatogeneze i FSH je jako visok-47!
Sad smo se odlučili za biopsiju,pa šta bude bude,a nadamo se bar jednom spermiću   :Wink:  !!

----------


## belinda7

Cure moje da vam javim još jednu za nas sretnu vijest. Upravo sam pričala sa dr. Rešom i naručio nas je za konzultacije 27.11.,drugi utorak!! :D 
Joj kako smo happy!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## belinda7

Evo opet mene sa vijestima,nešto nas krenulo zadnje dane,sve frca oko nas   :Laughing:  !!
Dobili smo nalaz Y-mikrodelecije i na njemu piše da NISU UTVRĐENE DELECIJE NAVEDENIH REGIJA,ja zaključila da je nalaz OK  :Trep trep:  !
Ali...FSH je visok do neba - 49  (ref. 2-10 lu/L) !!!!   :Sad:   Nije da nismo znali da je visok,ali smo se nadali da se bar malo snizio,kad ono još je viši nego prije.
Šta je s vama cure,nitko se ne javlja,ima još kod koga kakvih novosti?
Pozdrav i puno puseka   :Kiss:  !!   :Heart:

----------


## v&v

Drage moje, evo i mene. Kod nas nema novosti. Zbog svega što se oko mene događa ja sam završila na bolovanju zbog totalne iscrpljenosti organizma.
Belinda, drago mi je čuti da su vaši nalazi ok.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Ah, v&v...  :Love:   stvarno se nadam da ćeš se brzo oporaviti, pa krenuti u nove bitke.

Mm se prehladio, i to baš sad kad nam se bliži biopsija. Stalno briše nos i danas ima temp. 37,3.
Šta da vam kažem, luda sam i ljuta ... samo nam je još i to sad trebalo. Sutra ćemo zvati dr., da pitamo da li će to biti jako važno za biopsiju, ali mislim da slutim odgovor. To će značiti da ćemo sve morati odgoditi...  :Evil or Very Mad: 


 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## belinda7

Draga v&v   :Love:  . Želim ti da što prije staneš na noge i da prođe sve šta god te mučilo i tištilo.   :Heart:  
Trunčicabalunčica,nemam iskustva sa vašim problemom,ali mislim da to ne bi baš trebalo utjecat na nalaz pošto temp nije visoka (osim ako se ne povisi ),a i do biopsije ima još puno dana pa će do tad već sve biti u redu   :Yes:  !! 
Samo ti svog mužića lijepo prigrli   :Shy kiss:  ,našopaj ga vitaminima i proći će to njega do sutra !!
Ja vam šaljem   :Kiss:   i želje da se TM sutra stvarno probudi zdrav ko dren!!  :Heart:

----------


## belinda7

Bok cure!
Trunčicabalunčica,kako je TM,jel mu pala   :Sick:  ???
Ajd javi šta je rekao dr.Reš kad ga dobijete. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Hej!   :Smile:  
Mm odlučio ne zvati dr, jer mu temp. pala ispod 36...   :Laughing:   Stvarno mi nije jasno! Pio je čaj, limun, grejp, med, cuclao neoangin i eto, bolje mu je.
Ja sam danas počela piti Klomifene... pripreme za bitku počinju!!!

Jučer dok sam bila na poslu, on umjesto da odmara... napravio mi tortu!
Neviđeno! Lansirat ću ga na mjesec!

 :Kiss:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Evo, ipak sam sad ugnjavila mm da zove dr. Reša. Kaže on da u pravilu to nije velika temp. koju je mm jučer imao i mala prehladica neće smetati.
A valja neće...  :/ 
Moje brige postaju sve veće...

----------


## belinda7

Super  :D !!!
Ma kazala sam ti ja da ćeš ga ti izliječit   :Wink:  ! 
Nemoj puno glavu razbijat,jer što više misliš o tome više se brineš. Udri brigu na veselje i sve će bit OK!! (tako trenutno ja radim   :Joggler:  )
Svaka pohvala za TM,sigurno je torta bila   :Mljac:  !!
Da mene dočeka torta mislila bi da su MM oteli vanzemaljci i vratili ga osposobljenog za kuhinju   :Laughing:  !

----------


## v&v

Ovo vam moram ispričati. Da više ne gubimo vrijeme, konačno sam se i ja uputila svojoj soc.gin. pa da pokrenem stvari. Onako drhtavim glasom, sva zbunjena, ispričam joj ja naše probleme i kažem da je vrijeme da i ja započnem s pretragama. Osim što mi je rekla da najprije moram napraviti cervikalne briseve na sve moje upite za drugim uputnicama i pretragama samo je kolutala očima. Još uvijek ne mogu doći k sebi. Kad sam joj ponovila da ćemo u postupak najvjerojatnije morati u inozemstvo (očito "nije shvatila" kad sam joj odmah u startu rekla o čemu je riječ) skoro pa me popljuvala, u stilu "zašto ćete u inozemstvo kad sve možete obaviti i ovdje"?!? Pitam ja, a što to sve kad npr. za inhibin-b niti u jednoj zagrebačkoj bolnici nitko nije niti čuo (danas sam ih nazvala ama baš sve i nitko nema pojma), a što se biopsije testisa tiče to je očito u ZG tabu tema. Usput je popljuvala i moju dr.opće prakse nakon što sam ju (ginekologicu) pitala za uputnicu za krvnu grupu i Rh faktor. Kao, kako to da moj dr. opće prakse ne zna moju krvnu grupu, a što ako se nešto dogodi?! Iskreno, ja se ne sjećam da sam ikada davala krv u tu svrhu. Također sam pitala i za uputnice za zarazne bolesti (HIV, hepatitis, sifilis) pa mi je rekla da se te pretrage rade zajedno sa određivanjem krvne grupe i Rh faktora, u Petrovoj. Dr. J mi je pak rekao da se pretrage na zarazne bolesti rade na infektivnoj u Rockfellerovoj. Pa tko je ovdje lud???

----------


## †mummy_s

A ja sam mislila da je moja giny nenormalna. Oni zacjelo specijalizante ginekologije biraju prema nebulozi. Ko blentaviji taj dobije. Uh sad sam ljuta! Otprilike se i moja dr. tako snebivala kad je bilo riječ o odlasku u Prag i nikako joj nije odgovaralo da mi ispisuje tolike uputnice. Ipak mi ih je dala ali samo zato što sam počela režati i donijela sam joj ceduljicu na kojoj je sve fino pisalo što hoću i što mi treba, tako da me nije mogla preveslati. Urikulturu kroz 3 dana, zarazne boleštine, briseve sam obavila u Domu zdravlja gdje mi i je ordinacija od giny i opće prakse, a krvnu grupu na transfuziologiji u bolnici. Nisu to neki čudovišni nalazi da bi ti za to obilazila Zagreb. Kao da je to piknik, pa ćeš ti košaricu u ruke i tražiti po gradurini ko će ti posrkati malo krvi. Sram ih može biti kad su tako bezosjećjni i bezobrazni! Uh ljuta sam ljuta!

----------


## v&v

Ah, da, to je tako. Ono što nam preostaje jest naoružat se strpljenjem pa redom, a što drugo možemo?  :/

----------


## Dadica

> Ovo vam moram ispričati. Da više ne gubimo vrijeme, konačno sam se i ja uputila svojoj soc.gin. pa da pokrenem stvari. Onako drhtavim glasom, sva zbunjena, ispričam joj ja naše probleme i kažem da je vrijeme da i ja započnem s pretragama. Osim što mi je rekla da najprije moram napraviti cervikalne briseve na sve moje upite za drugim uputnicama i pretragama samo je kolutala očima. Još uvijek ne mogu doći k sebi. Kad sam joj ponovila da ćemo u postupak najvjerojatnije morati u inozemstvo (očito "nije shvatila" kad sam joj odmah u startu rekla o čemu je riječ) skoro pa me popljuvala, u stilu "zašto ćete u inozemstvo kad sve možete obaviti i ovdje"?!? Pitam ja, a što to sve kad npr. za inhibin-b niti u jednoj zagrebačkoj bolnici nitko nije niti čuo (danas sam ih nazvala ama baš sve i nitko nema pojma), a što se biopsije testisa tiče to je očito u ZG tabu tema. Usput je popljuvala i moju dr.opće prakse nakon što sam ju (ginekologicu) pitala za uputnicu za krvnu grupu i Rh faktor. Kao, kako to da moj dr. opće prakse ne zna moju krvnu grupu, a što ako se nešto dogodi?! Iskreno, ja se ne sjećam da sam ikada davala krv u tu svrhu. Također sam pitala i za uputnice za zarazne bolesti (HIV, hepatitis, sifilis) pa mi je rekla da se te pretrage rade zajedno sa određivanjem krvne grupe i Rh faktora, u Petrovoj. Dr. J mi je pak rekao da se pretrage na zarazne bolesti rade na infektivnoj u Rockfellerovoj. Pa tko je ovdje lud???


Bok!

Što se tiće Rockfellerove tamo se stvarno obavljaju pretrage na zarazne bolesti, pa ne bi bilo loše da ih nazoveš i pitaš. Ja sam prošli tjedan bila na VV prvi puta a budući da je sa mnom sve ok, sestra me je kod otvaranja  pitala ona sva pitanja a između ostalog da li imam kakve alergije. Budući da sam alergična na penicilin i kao mala nisam imala vodene kozice, ja sam se malo raspitala i otišla u Rockfellerovu gdje su mi izvadili krv koju će testirati da li imam imunitet na vodene kozice (ne bih htjela da ako kojim "čudom" ostanem trudna  ih onda dobijem.. htjela sam biti sigurna). Tamo sam skužila da se mogu obaviti sve imunološke pretrage naravno uz uputnicu. A što se tiće penicilina savjetovano mi je da to nije bezazleno testiranje pa sam tako odustala.
Moj savjet je da ih nazoveš.

----------


## uporna

Taman sam sve napisala kad je nešto otišlo krivo pa ću sad ispočetka.
v&v u Petrovoj u zavodu za transf. zbilja možeš sve izvaditi i krvnu grupu i rh i spolne. Ja sam vadila za potrebe postupka tamo.
Nemam komentara na tvoju soc.gin. i njeno mišljenje da tvoja doc. op.prakse treba imati tvoju krvnu grupu. Pitaju ju zašto bi je ona morala imati ako nikada do sada nisi morala raditi nikakve operativne zahvate. Pa zna se kad, ne daj bože,završiš na hitnoj da ti u slučaju transfuzije daju 0 negativnu dok ti ne odrede tvoju krvnu grupu. 
Lijepo ti poberi uputnice i obavi sve to i ne daj se smesti.

----------


## v&v

Pozdrav svima! Evo "odradila sam" i te briseve (CB klamidija, ureaplazma, mikroplazme, aerobi) i to kod svoje soc.gin. pa sam nakon pregleda s "ampulicama" potegla do Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo u Mirogojskoj 16 i tamo ih ostavila na analizu. Nalazi bi trebali biti gotovi do kraja idućeg tjedna. Popodne pak idem kod svoje dr. opće prakse pa da vidim koje mi sve ona uputnice može dati. Bitno da je krenulo i s moje strane pa ćemo vidjeti kamo će nas sve to odvesti...

----------


## v&v

Pozdrav svima! Evo "odradila sam" i te briseve (CB klamidija, ureaplazma, mikroplazme, aerobi) i to kod svoje soc.gin. pa sam nakon pregleda s "ampulicama" potegla do Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo u Mirogojskoj 16 i tamo ih ostavila na analizu. Nalazi bi trebali biti gotovi do kraja idućeg tjedna. Popodne pak idem kod svoje dr. opće prakse pa da vidim koje mi sve ona uputnice može dati. Bitno da je krenulo i s moje strane pa ćemo vidjeti kamo će nas sve to odvesti...

----------


## v&v

Pozdrav svima! Evo "odradila sam" i te briseve (CB klamidija, ureaplazma, mikroplazme, aerobi) i to kod svoje soc.gin. pa sam nakon pregleda s "ampulicama" potegla do Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo u Mirogojskoj 16 i tamo ih ostavila na analizu. Nalazi bi trebali biti gotovi do kraja idućeg tjedna. Popodne pak idem kod svoje dr. opće prakse pa da vidim koje mi sve ona uputnice može dati. Bitno da je krenulo i s moje strane pa ćemo vidjeti kamo će nas sve to odvesti...

----------


## v&v

uuups... podivljalo računalo...  :Laughing:

----------


## mu

opće prakse ti može dati i za hormone, štitnjaču i sve ostalo kaj sam i ja dobila. sam napiši na listu kaj trebaš.

----------


## v&v

:? Itko?
 :Nope:  Nitko...

----------


## belinda7

Ma ima nekog v&v i za tebe   :Kiss:  !
Evo ja ti želim sreću da bar tvoji nalazi budu pravi školski i uredni!!   :Love:

----------


## belinda7

Ne mogu vjerovat,sad dok sam napisala skoro cijeli post slučajno sam ga obrisala   :Evil or Very Mad:  !!! 
Sad meni fali onaj smajl šta se tuče po glavi   :Embarassed:

----------


## belinda7

Evo drugi pokušaj   :Wink:  !!!
Danas smo i mi konačno bili u Ljubljani kod dr.Reša  :D !!!
Stvarno smo lijepo iznenađeni,sve je za 5 a posebno dr.Reš.
Malo sam se bojala pošto su neke napisale da baš nije čovjek od puno riječi,ali na nas je ostavio jako dobar dojam. Sve šta smo ga god pitali opširno je objasnio,pregledao nas,ispitao i ispipao (MM   :Grin:  ).
Stvarno to daje neku povezanost kad smo MM i ja zajedno tijekom mojih i njegovih pregleda.
Pohvalio nas je šta smo obavili sve potrebne nalaze  :Trep trep:  ,ali čim je vidio FSH - 49 odma je reko da nam ne može dat puno nade. Čak je i reko da baš i ne vjeruje da bi se nešto našlo biopsijom,ali smo mi kazali da je mi svejedno želimo napravit (da smirimo savjest) i on se složio s tim.
Ponosno objavljujem da odma poslije Nove krećemo u akciju   :Bouncing:  !!!
Moja M dolazi 5. tako da bi 7. trebala počet sa pola Klomifena na dan i onda 11. dan kod njega na prvi ultrazvuk. U biti postupak je isti kao i kod trunčicebalunčice. Jedino šta nas nije uzeo odmah sad u 12. mj zbog blagdana. Al dočekat ćemo mi i svoj dan   :Yes:  !
Tako smo sretni i uzbuđeni da ne možemo vjerovat,naš prvi postupak  :D !!
Sad me nešto zanima. Kod mene je našao par cistica na jajnicima,ali veli da to nije ništa strašno i da ništa ne smetaju. Pitala sam ga dal onda smijem uzimati Klomifen i reko je dapače,čak se taj lijek i zna koristit za liječenje istih. Jel to stvarno tako  :? ??? (malo sam se prepala)
Eto,to bi bilo to drage moje. Ako mi još nešto padne napamet,pišem u roku odmah   :Kiss:  !!   :Heart:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Super, Belinda! :D 
Večeras sam pomno proučavala neke stvari tu po forumu, mi prekosutra idemo na folikulometriju 10dc, e sad, svi doktori traže da se donesu nalazi kariotipa, f508 i y deletiona, a dr.Reš je samo onako usput pitao imamo li to, kad smo rekli da nemamo- rekao je dobro, nije ni važno.
Zašto to njemu nije važno ako je svima drugima važno?

Belinda, imate li vi te nalaze? Je li vas pitao za to?

 :?  :?  :?  Sve što se dan D više bliži, ja sto dilema imam.
Sad kad odemo na folikulometriju opet tražit ću da nam objasni zašto to njemu nije važno... ako mi odgovor ne bude sjeo, odustajem do daljnjega.  :Sad:  

Što napraviti????

----------


## majica

truncicabauncica imas pp.  :Bye:

----------


## majica

truncicabauncica-truncicabaluncica  :Embarassed:

----------


## belinda7

Trunčicabalunčica,ma nemoj odustajat!!!!
Mi imamo nalaz kariograma i y-mikrodelecije i u redu su. On ih je pogledao,i naravno reko da je sve OK. Najviše ga je zanimao taj FSH. Veli da je to najbitnije. Pitali smo ga dal bi prije biopsije MM trebao napravit još kakve nalaze,al veli da nije potrebno!
Pa eto sad ti budi pametan  :? ! A dr.Ježek je rekao da bi trebalo snimat pluća,napravit test na HIV i na hepatitis. To mi isto nije jasno,čak mi se čini i malo pretjerano (ispravite me ako griješim).
Ne vidim razloga zašto bi vi odustali do daljnjega ako nemate te nalaze? Po meni je najbolje da kad već imate termin to obavite i konačno ćete znat na čemu ste. Ovako bi se možda dvoumili kad vam možda koji nalaz ne bi bio u redu. On će malo pretrpit rezuckanje iz kojeg će vam nadam se doć jedan mali dugoočekivani   :Saint:  !!!!
Glavu gore i bez straha dalje!!! Bit će sve OK!!  :Kiss:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

:Sad:  Ja sam stvarno zbunjena... mi želimo to napraviti, samo sam zabrinuta... ne želim da našem djetetu ne bude dobro, a recimo tim pretragama se to može saznati...
 :? 
Jednostavno ne razumijem zašto je to ostalim bolnicama i doktorima važno, a našem nije?
U biti, nitko nam te pretrage nije spominjao, ni dr za neplodnost u našem gradu gdje smo prvo išli, ni urolog mm (koji čak smatra da visok fsh nije važan, a svi opet kažu da je važno, tako da smatram tog urologa nestručnim)...

Čitala sam tu neki Zanin post, ona je uspjela u Belgiji, i lijepo opisuje zašto su te pretrage važne, što se time može saznati i izbječi.

 :? Da li je moguće te pretrage obaviti negdje privatno u Sloveniji, a da budu gotove isti dan ili kroz par dana?

 :?  Ajmeeeee koja sam ja sad zbunjola!!!

----------


## uporna

Spolne bolesti (hiv, hepatitis, sifilis) se normalno traže za oba partnera prije postupka MPO.
Mi smo ih čak 2 puta radili u većem razmaku iako smatram da je 2. puta bilo bez potrebe (nismo imali operacije, transfuzije krvi i sl. a u vjernost partnera ne sumnjam) ali kad je doktor zatražio mi ponovili.

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

I još samo da dodam, mm ima sve pretrage na spolne bolesti, hiv ... sve je ok.
 :Smile:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Vidiš, svi dr. traže bezbroj nalaza, naš ništa nije gledao... samo je pitao za taj grozni, famozni fsh.

Ja sam tako u napasti da sve odgodim................... A opet, sve ove mjesece čekamo tu biopsiju i nadamo se... i sad kad je to došlo na red, meni uitnik nad glavom...

Jednostavno mi nije jasno zašto su svi nalazi važni doktorima, a našem ne? Pa čovjek ima 30 godina iskustva, da li to pripisati aljkavosti ili on ima šesto čulo i zna da je sa nama sve ok???

Ako ja ne zviznem ovih dana, neću nikad!!!  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## belinda7

A Bože dragi,sad i meni 100 upitnika iznad glave!!!
Stvarno se doktori razlikuju skroz.   :Mad:  
Pa zar stvarno dr.Reš ne bi to tražio da to treba? Ne mogu vjerovat. Vi imate nalaze na spolne bolesti,a mi ove ostale,i sad na kraju nisu potrebni nijedni :? !
Pa stvarno to zbunjuje. Taman se malo usrećimo kad eto opet nešto zbunjujuće! Kog da sad to pitamo i da dobijemo ispravan odgovor??
Uhhh...
Ajd nek se javi neka pametnija i iskusnija,pliiiiiz!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

:Laughing:  Evo, belinda, znači, nas četvero zajedno imamo sve nalaze...
idemo tamo zajedno i neka sklepa dva bebača. Jednog vama, jednog nama...  :Laughing:

----------


## belinda7

:Laughing:   čitaš mi misli!!!
Izgleda da je ovo film TKO JE OVDJE LUD?

----------


## v&v

Joj curke, sve vam zavidim... Vi ste već na "pola puta do uspjeha", a ja kao da nazadujem. Nikako da se MM i ja "dogovorimo s poslom" i drugim obvezama pa da odgulimo te pretrage što nam fale. Stalno ih iz nekog razloga moramo odgađati, ponajviše zbog posla. MM pogotovo.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tuzna

ubacujem se samo da vam kazem da je mm u aprilu ove godine radio biopsiju u Splosnoj bolnici u Mariboru kod dr.-a Vlaisavljevica.i on je na razgovoru prije biopsije pogledao nalaze hormona i niti jedan nalaz vise nije trazio. kad je zakazan ,nakon par mjeseci,termin za biopsiju,trazili su da donesemo par nalaza: EKG,citavu krvnu sliku i urin !
nista vise nije trazio.
eto,nadam se da sam vam pomogla bar malo....

----------


## belinda7

V&V baš mi je žao,evo vibram ~~~~~~~ da čim prije sklepate malo slobodnog vremena za napravit ostale nalaze,pa da i vi konačno krenete u akciju po vašeg malog   :Saint:  !!!
Trunčicebalunčice,ajmo mi vjerovat dr.Rešu kao što nam i savjetuju curke,pa šta bude bude,a nadajmo se da nečeg bude  :Wink:  !!

----------


## †mummy_s

Hellooooo eto ja malo švrljam i čudim se ovoj zbrci koju ste napravile s tim nalazima. Po mojim spoznajama zarazne bolesti nas neće spasiti od naše tužne dg. pa se nemojte s tim opterećivati. Ako spermića bude dr.-i će odraditi sve relevantne nalaze. Evo npr. ja sam bila u strašnoj panici zbog enterokoka u brisu cerviksa i uhvatila sam se u klinč s tom bajom kad ono niti smo stigli do IVF-a niti se dr.-i zamaraju tim enterokokom jer ga kao 99% žena ima. A ja se opterećivala time kao da cijela situacija o tome ovisi.
samo vi odradite tu biopsiju da vidite na čemu ste.

MM i ja se dogovorili da dajemo molbu za posvajanje! Eh sad, najradije bih stavila onog smajlića koji skače od veselja ali istovremeno me malo strah pa zato.... :Shock: najkojibojažljivoskačeodveselja) !
No bez obzira na bebića koji će na možda tako povećati obitelj i srca, još uvijek je ovo naš pdf jer idemo i u Prag..kad dođe vrijeme! I zato sad.. :D

----------


## caroline

drage moje

samo jedno pitanje glede kariograma - buduci da MM i ja trebamo obaviti tu pretragu, a kako bih ja trebala obaviti i vadjenje hormona 3. dana + TSH i fT4 te antitijela - pitanje glasi - moramo li MM i ja isti dan dati krv za kariogram ili MM moze kasnije dati krv, jer nece moci biti sa mnom na vadjenju 3. dan?

Jer ne bih htjela da me pikaju milijun puta...

Jos nesto - zasto se morate narucivati za kariotip kad sam zvala u labos i rekli su da oni to vade skupa sa svim sto moramo obaviti...? Zbog razgovora prije ili je to nekakav uvrijezeni postupak? Iako znam curu koja je samo dosla s uputnicom u labos i nitko je nije nista pitao je li bila na razgovoru ili ne...

Saznala sam da je na uputnici muska sifra dijagnoze N46 ali je isto bitno da M ima dopunsko inace placa doplatu. Tek se sa dopunskim upisuje Ne kod doplate.

:pusasvimaihvalanaodgovorima:

----------


## ANKARA

MM i ja smo za kariogram išli zajedno. Onda ti i nalazi stignu u jednom paketu.

----------


## caroline

jos nesto

moze li na *jednu* uputnicu ici - kariogram, mikrodelecija y kromosoma i f508?

pusa zahvalnica

----------


## ANKARA

To ti ne znam. Mi smo oboje išli na jednu ali samo za kariogram.

----------


## caroline

nama za kariogram nisu dali na jednu

meni je moja soc. gini rekla da to MM mora dati njegova opce prakse

----------


## caroline

saznala - kariogram na posebnu
ostalo moze na jednu  8) 

i za kariogram se treba naruciti na pedijatriji

iako se nadam da necemo imati problema ako se pojavimo sa dvije uputnice za kariogram - svaki sa svojom - jer mi moja gini nije htjela dati za oba supruznika vec je rekla da MM mora uputnicu dobiti od svoje opce

eto.

----------


## uporna

I mi smo za kariogram imali svaki svoju uputnicu i bilo je ok.

----------


## kia

Pozdrav svima,

Eto i mene nakon dužeg vremena. Prvo čestitke svim curama koje kreću u svoje prve postupke  :D i držim vam fige da budu uspješni.

A mi danas odradili kontrolu na VV i prvi puta u zadnjih godinu i pol koliko se borimo sa ovom dijagnozom smo čuli od doktora jednu dobru vijest a to je da je zadovoljan reakcijom MM na Klomifen  :D  To su bili nalazi hormona iz 9 mj (tada je bila prva kontrola nakon 2 mj uzimanja Klomifena) i veli doktor da su nalazi super. Ovaj ga puta zbog toga nije ni slao vaditi hormone nego samo na spermiogram i smanjio mu je dozu Klomifena na 3 tablete tjedno. Uglavnom zaključak je da je doktor jako zadovoljan, a ja se i bojim povjerovati da smo i mi napravili prvi mali korak naprijed.

Inače samo da napišem da se nakon 2 mj terapije testosteron se povečao sa 8 na 27, LH sa 4 na 10 i FSH sa 19 na 40. Iako to meni izgleda katastrofa ja ću pokušati vjerovati da je to OK i da se takva reakcija očekivala

----------


## ANKARA

*kia* svaki pomak nalaza na bolje znači uspješnu reakciju na terapiju. I za to se mooooraš veseliti  :D

----------


## andiko

kia, čestitam na poboljšanju i vibram za dalje....  :Love:

----------


## uporna

> kia, čestitam na poboljšanju i vibram za dalje....


Potpisujem

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

*kia*... bravo za poboljšanje kod tm!  :D 
*v&v*...stvarno se nadam da ćete što prije napraviti sve pretrage koje vam trebaju i da idete na biopsiju! Ako sam bila dobro zapamtila fali vam inhibin? Ali, vidiš, naš dr. kaže da nećemo biti ništa pametniji ni sa bezbroj nalaza za ovo ili ono... važno je naći plivače, tako kaže on.
Ti ćeš pretrage o svojim hormonima brzo napraviti, ako je u ovom mom malom gradu trebalo tjedan dana za sve, onda možda u Zg ne treba duže čekati... ili griješim?
Samo, koliko te čitam imaš i ginek. zlicu prvoklasnu! Meni je moja odmah dala sve da napravim, pa ne radiš ti to iz ludosti... zar je švić-švoć da ne kuži da je to normalno napraviti. To su osnovne pretrage!
Zašto se odmah negdje ne naručite na biopsiju, ovako čekajući da napravite pretrage gubite vrijeme u neizvjesnosti, a ionako ćete na kraju htjeti napravit biopsiju?   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Jupi, kia, baš mi je drago  :Smile: !

----------


## eliza

kia super vesti :D 
molim te reci mi da li je TM radio spermogram nakon terapije, posto i MM ovih dana zavrsava sa terapijom Klomifena (koja je trajala 3 meseca), pa planiramo da uradimo novi spermogram, i da prekontrolisemo hormone(mada su oni bili sasvim OK pre terapije).

----------


## regina78

kia cestitam na pomaku... nadam se da ce do kraja terapije bit puno malih boraca  :Love:

----------


## ivana0906

Full me zanima jel ko već bia na biopsiji i kakav je rezultat?
Kakva su iskustva s obzirom na FSH?

MM-u je FSH 25, kakve su nam šanse da se biopsijom nađe "plivać"?

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

ivana, mi idemo na biopsiju u nedjelju. Mm ima FSH 26.
Dakle, za par dana ću ti znat reć' jesmo li našli plivače.

----------


## v&v

> jos nesto
> 
> moze li na *jednu* uputnicu ici - kariogram, mikrodelecija y kromosoma i f508?
> 
> pusa zahvalnica


Ne, kariogram na jednu uputnicu, Y-del i F508 zajedno na drugu. Pretrage se rade u 2 laba, pa zato. Pročitaj na prethodnim stranicama ove teme, sve smo u detalj objasnile.   :Love:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

> MM i ja se dogovorili da dajemo molbu za posvajanje! Eh sad, najradije bih stavila onog smajlića koji skače od veselja ali istovremeno me malo strah pa zato....najkojibojažljivoskačeodveselja) ! 
> No bez obzira na bebića koji će na možda tako povećati obitelj i srca, još uvijek je ovo naš pdf jer idemo i u Prag..kad dođe vrijeme! I zato sad..


Samo da   :Bye:   i   :Kiss:   mummy!
Ako naša biopsija ne bude dala plivače i mi ćemo krenuti za vama.   :Love: [/list]

----------


## v&v

> *kia*Zašto se odmah negdje ne naručite na biopsiju, ovako čekajući da napravite pretrage gubite vrijeme u neizvjesnosti, a ionako ćete na kraju htjeti napravit biopsiju?


Ma u pravu si. Vjerujem da ćemo ipak, bez obzira na sve nalaze, ipak htjeti na biopsiju. Uvijek bi me kopkalo ono "što ako". Pogotovo sad nakon što MM šopam vitaminčićima!   :Laughing:

----------


## kia

> kia super vesti :D 
> molim te reci mi da li je TM radio spermogram nakon terapije, posto i MM ovih dana zavrsava sa terapijom Klomifena (koja je trajala 3 meseca), pa planiramo da uradimo novi spermogram, i da prekontrolisemo hormone(mada su oni bili sasvim OK pre terapije).


MM je danas radio spermiogram i biokemijsku analizu ejakulata, a nalaze još neznamo. Naime šalju ih poštom a to traje cca. 3 tjedna. Obavezno javi ima li kakvih pozitivnih pomaka kod vas i kakvi su vam hormoni nakon terapije jer su MM podivljali.

Anadiko   :Kiss:   tebi i malom miceku

----------


## regina78

MM u doba kad je radia biopsiju FSH je bia 30 i nismo nasli nista plivaca, a sad mu je cak 34  :Sad: 
drzim fige da u vas ima mnostvo plivaca, a i sama znas da je sve ovo individualno, da nema pravila tako da te nasi rezultati ne ubiju u pojam  :Love:

----------


## v&v

Evo, "prijavljujem" jedan maleni pomak unaprijed! MM je danas pustio krv za onaj famozni inhibin-b! U Petrovoj, naravno!!!
Nalazi su tek za mjesec dana, iza Nove godine.
Ne znam zašto sam sretna zbog ovoga kad su rezultati vrlo neizvjesni, ali smijuljim se kao da sam dobila na lotu.   :Razz:

----------


## uporna

v&v svaki naš korak naprijed je dobitak na lotu zato se ti samo veseli i ~~~~da bu nalaz ok  :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Kia, mummy -  :D 
Dobro je vidjeti da se nesto dogadja. 
Kod nas zastoj opet, ali nema veze- prezivjecemo.

----------


## ivana0906

Muškarac trunčicabalunčice ima spermice uz FSH 26, to ohrabruje...     :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Malo sam istraživala, rezultat biopsije  ukoliko je FSH <10 full obećava, a sve >15 pod UPITNIKOM...  Naravno da me to brine, MM-u je FSH 25.
Idemo za 2 dana u Ljubljanu na dogovor...
Nervozna sam, spalit ću!    :Cekam:

----------


## v&v

A drage moje, MM je FSH 22,5, ali s obzirom na "činjenično stanje" i da mu je FSH u referentnim vrijednostima bilo bi upitno. No, vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Dadica

Bok svima!

Cure ja dok čitam vas tek sada znam koliko stvari tek ne znam. MM ide u četvrtak kod dr.Č. prvi puta i pojma nemamo kaj nas čeka. 
Želim vam od srca da što prije dobijete vašeg  :Saint:  

 :Razz:

----------


## milivoj73

ma ništa vas strašno ne čeka...malo će TM popričati sa dr.,...nije nužno da će biti dr.Č...mene zapao mladi dr. M...pitat će ga sve o bolestima , i vašim pokušajima i tako...onda ide dati krv za hormone , uzorak za spermiogram i to je manje više to...nalazi se dugo čekaju...evo ja već 35 dana i to je to ...glavno da ste krenuli  :Smile:  
sretno!

----------


## Dadica

Hvala ti, da čula sam da se dugo čekaju nalazi. A mi smo svi tako nestrpljivi :/  a to ništa nejde na brzinu.

----------


## tuzna

cekajte cure,ne valja visok FSH? mm ima negdje oko 5,to je u ref. vrijednostima,cak i nisko. koliko znam,ne valja kad je visok,a posto je u mm u normali,uvijek mi je to ohrabrenje i nada da se nesto moze promijeniti.

----------


## belinda7

Ne valja sve šta je iznad 13 vele,znači kod TM je super. 
Kod MM je 49,ali mi se nedamo   :Grin:  !

----------


## v&v

Stigli nalazi briseva. Nalaz na klamidiju negativan, mycroplasma hominis nije izolirana, ali ureaplasma urealyticum je (kaže 10 na 4 CCU/ml). 
Očito se toga moram riješiti iako još ne znam koliko je zabrinjavajući ovaj nalaz  :?

----------


## milivoj73

ne se sekirati...mi to rješili sa 5 tjedana antibiotika...i to je to...samo treba biti redovan sa tabletama ...mislim da su 2 dnevno....sretno  :Smile:

----------


## v&v

Ej *milek*, u kojoj ste fazi ti i TŽ? Pretrage ili već neki postupak? Pooozdrav!

----------


## bak

mm je vadio hormone i jako mu je povisen testosteron, dva puta vise od normalne vrijednosti. zna li netko o cemu se radi? i prolaktin mu je dosta visok..... nikako mi na zelenu granu....

----------


## milivoj73

> Ej *milek*, u kojoj ste fazi ti i TŽ? Pretrage ili već neki postupak? Pooozdrav!


pa ja sam obavio androloga na VV (31.10. još čekam nalaze  :Mad:  ), a 10.12. je MŽ kod dr.L na pregledu i pretragama...i tak to...gibamo se polako  :Grin:

----------


## ici

v&v ureoplasma 10 na 4 nije puno ali trebalo bi je se riješiti. pitaj svog ginija za terapiju

----------


## Dadica

Bok svima!  

MM je jučer bio na obradi kod androloga na VV. Dao je ejakulat i vadio hormone. Rekli su nalazi za 3 tjedna. Moš mislit! Mislila sam da će mu raditi punkciju budući da na nalazu iz Petrove piše da je azoospermija. 
Ne kužim u kaj se još moraju uvjeravat. Pa dijagnoza je tu, ne??Može mi neko objasniti kaj se dalje događa? :?  :?  :?

----------


## v&v

> Može mi neko objasniti kaj se dalje događa? :?  :?  :?


Ej Dadice. Morat ćete se malčice strpiti pa kad stignu nalazi znat ćete konkretniju dijagnozu i mogućnosti za dalje.
Što ste do sada sve obavili?

----------


## Dadica

Tek smo krenuli. Ja sam bila kod dr.L. rekao je da je sa mnom sve ok ali nalaz MM je koma. Mislim da ćemo čitav 12 mjesec čekati taj nalaz.... Uglavnom androlog je rekao da se javimo dok dobijemo nalaz.

----------


## v&v

Ovdje nas je bilo puno, puno, a sada nigdje nikoga...

----------


## ici

Dadice i nama je bilo tako na početku ništa nam nitko nije objašnjavao samo su tražili nalaze i vrtili  zabrinuto glavom. Tada je MM puknuo film i odustao. U9 mj smo išli kod privatnika i krenuli u postupak jer šta se ima više ćekati samo vrijeme prolazi , iu tako smo se pomaknuli sa mrtve točke.

----------


## Dadica

> Dadice i nama je bilo tako na početku ništa nam nitko nije objašnjavao samo su tražili nalaze i vrtili  zabrinuto glavom. Tada je MM puknuo film i odustao. U9 mj smo išli kod privatnika i krenuli u postupak jer šta se ima više ćekati samo vrijeme prolazi , iu tako smo se pomaknuli sa mrtve točke.


Pozdrav svima!

Evo nama će biti tjedan dana kako je bio MM kod androloga a mi nestrpljivi.... Sve si mislimo da će valjda biti gotov nalaz ovaj mjesec budući da oni odlaze na godišnji. Pa ima valjda neki rok u kojem moraju pogledati te spermiće :?  ne mogu stajati tamo mjesec dana. Ovo čekanje je za poludit. Najgore je od svega što već znamo kakva će biti dijagnoza ili opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna i tu nema filozofije. Samo, što dalje? Mi bi obavili neke pretrage između ali nemamo pojma koje. Dok čitam postove cura koje su u Mariboru sve mi se čini da ćemo i mi ići tamo.

 :Cekam:

----------


## ivana0906

> ici prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dadice i nama je bilo tako na početku ništa nam nitko nije objašnjavao samo su tražili nalaze i vrtili  zabrinuto glavom. Tada je MM puknuo film i odustao. U9 mj smo išli kod privatnika i krenuli u postupak jer šta se ima više ćekati samo vrijeme prolazi , iu tako smo se pomaknuli sa mrtve točke.
> 
> 
> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Evo nama će biti tjedan dana kako je bio MM kod androloga a mi nestrpljivi.... Sve si mislimo da će valjda biti gotov nalaz ovaj mjesec budući da oni odlaze na godišnji. Pa ima valjda neki rok u kojem moraju pogledati te spermiće :?  ne mogu stajati tamo mjesec dana. Ovo čekanje je za poludit. Najgore je od svega što već znamo kakva će biti dijagnoza ili opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna i tu nema filozofije. Samo, što dalje? Mi bi obavili neke pretrage između ali nemamo pojma koje. Dok čitam postove cura koje su u Mariboru sve mi se čini da ćemo i mi ići tamo.


Ne znam kako stojite s novcem ali moj savjet vam je da se ne gubite, idite privatniku i poštedite svoje živce...             :Heart:

----------


## ici

MM je napravio spermiogram pregled kod urologa, spermokulturu, hormone i to je to. MOžda još eventualno da napravite endokrinološki prtegled( ako već niste). Prije nego smo išli na postupak samo smo ponovili spermiogram.

----------


## Dadica

Hvala ivana0906

Nekako ćemo se strpjeti do tih nalaza pa ćemo onda mm i ja sjesti i dogovoriti se kuda i kako dalje.

----------


## Dadica

> MM je napravio spermiogram pregled kod urologa, spermokulturu, hormone i to je to. MOžda još eventualno da napravite endokrinološki prtegled( ako već niste). Prije nego smo išli na postupak samo smo ponovili spermiogram.


Gdje ste išli kod urologa na VV ili privatno?

----------


## v&v

> Gdje ste išli kod urologa na VV ili privatno?


Obično svi idu na VV. I mi smo pokušali, ali kad smo vidjeli da za pregled moramo čekati više od mjesec dana otišli smo najprije na Rebro, pa privatno.

----------


## belinda7

I mi smo otišli kod urologa na Rebro,a za dalje smo se isto odlučili privatno u Ljubljanu kod dr.Reša.
 Vrijeme ide a dok mi čekamo da se nešt riješi u HR načekali bi se!! I tko zna da li bi se dočekali biopsije i zamrzavanja.
Zato i svima koji su u mogućnosti preporučujem da odu negdje privatno,da se skrati ta agonija,pa da se konačno zna na čemu ste (smo)   :Kiss:  !!

----------


## AB7

SLAŽEM SE SA BELINDOM7
TKO god može neka ide privatno kod doktora inače na VV jako dugo se čekaju nalazi oko 2 tj.(što se tiče endokrinološke obrade)mi smo zadnji put bili kod DR ČOLAKA (doktor je prva liga)  :Smile:  a sljedeći put idemo poslije Nove godine.Pozdravila bih u cijeloj ovoj priči naše muževe koji se bore sa AZOOSPERMIOM DRŽITE SE MI SMO TE KOJE VAS VOLIMO I BIT ĆEMO UZ VAS UVIJEK U DOBRU I U ZLU  :Love:

----------


## v&v

> Koliko nas, uz azoospermiu, ima dijagnosticiran i Klinefelter????????????????


Izgleda da se naša nevesela družina povećava...

----------


## v&v

...i druge pretrage...
Ja sam danas "odradila" svoju soc. gin. (srećom ju uhvatila prije odlaska na g.o.) i pokupila terapiju za ureaplasmu urealyticum. Bit će to red tableta gore, red tableta dolje   :Laughing:   pa onda ponovo brisevi (i MM i ja). Nadam se da će do tada stići nalazi inhibina   :Raspa:  . Ako sve ovo uspijemo obaviti do sredine 1. mjeseca na konju smo. Sve to ide tako sporo...  :Coffee:

----------


## v&v

Neka ovo bude moj zadnji post na ovoj temo ove godine! Nek je voda nosi, nije bila dobra. Nadam se da će nam se nova 2008 smilovati i podariti nam bar "malo" radosti   :Saint:  .
A inhibin...e s tom neveselom pričom završavam. Trebao MM danas podići nalaze, nazove on kad će oni njemu "*ne, nalazi nisu gotovi, nazovite za mjesec dana*"   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Sad ispada da su mu samo uzeli uzorak krvi jer... nema reagensa koji je užasno skup... reagens košta desetke tisuća kuna... nabavit će ga početkom iduće godine... Trla baba lan...
No dobro, nek im bude. U svakom su nam slučaju pomogli u jednom. Idemo na biopsiju pa kud puklo. Ovako bi biopsiju možda odgodili, preskočili ili tko zna što već, a ovako nemamo izbora.

----------


## AB7

Joj v§v baš mi je žao zbog nalaza a već sam polako pripremila muža isto za tu pretragu,ništa glavu gore  :D i jedva čekam što će biti sa biopsijom TM.Još jednom SRETNA NOVA 2008 GOD.

----------


## belinda7

Drage cure nek vam je sretna i puno bolja ova nova 2008.!!!!

V&V drago mi je da ste se i vi odlučili na biopsiju,kako si i sama rekla možda bi samo odgađali,a sad idete pa kud puklo da puklo. 
Ovako ćete odma vidjet na čemu ste!
 Pusa svima i da nam biopsije donesu puno plivača!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## v&v

Znate li gdje naši muževi u Zagrebu mogu napraviti *bris uretre* na klamidiju, mikroplazme i ureaplazme?

----------


## Gosparka

Najprije cure svakoj od vas želim Sretnu i bebačku Novu 2008.g.  :D   :Love:   :Heart:  

A sad pitanje...zna li koja od vas što bi to bila pericentrična inverzija? - to je nalaz kariograma mm. Na Netu sam našla nešto malo, uglavnom stručna literatura.

----------


## ZO

> Znate li gdje naši muževi u Zagrebu mogu napraviti *bris uretre* na klamidiju, mikroplazme i ureaplazme?


ja znam za Zavod za javno zdravstvo...
svima ogromna   :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## †mummy_s

*Gosparka* nećeš baš ni nači nešto na "pučkom jeziku" razumljivom za nas obične smrtnike, ali pericentrično znači da je negdje u blizini centromere (spoja krakova kromosoma; da tako to dočaram) a inverzija je upravop ono što i kaže. Nisu se geni posložili onako kako su poslagani kod njegove mame i tate. E sad koji je utjecaj toga  :? Je li to nalazaz koji se baš tiče Y kromosoma ili kojeg!?

----------


## Gosparka

mummy_s ne znam još o kojem se kromosomu radi jer čekam nalaze koje su mi poslali poštom s Firula, a samo su mi to rekli preko telefona.
Uglavnom, naručila sam nas kod dr.Begovića na razgovor da nam čovjek lijepo objasni o čemu se radi, a ne da lupam glavom   :Smile:

----------


## Dadica

Lijep pozdrav svima na forumu i sve najbolje u 2008! 

Nažalost nama baš i nije počela najbolje  

Stigao nalaz androloga MM pa bih vas molila za mišljenje. 
Hormoni: 
TSH 1,30 
LH 2,9 
FSH 3,7 
testosteron 21,8 
estradiol 0,06 
prolaktin 5,8 

U izrazito malom volumenu ejakulata nema spermija ni stanica spermatogeneze. Imajući u vidu još uvijek nepovišeni FSH opravdano je posumnjati i na opstrukciju azospermiju. Citologija testisa zakazana 24.1.2008..kod dr.Č.VV. 

Puno vam hvala

E da, nema sumnje na varikocelu

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Dadice, kako nisi napisala referentne vrijednosti, teško da će ti netko moći nešto reći.
  Ja sam usporedila te rezultate sa ref.vrij. na nalazu mm, i po tome je MOŽDA tm testosteron mrvicu povečan (od 5,41 do 19,53), a prolaktin bi trebao bit od 54,2 do 380,5... znači MOŽDA je tm prolaktin prenizak.
NAPOMINJEM DA TI MORAŠ VIDJETI REF.VRIJ. NA VAŠEM NALAZU I VIDJETI JE LI U GRANICAMA.

Našem je doktoru najvažniji bio FSH, tako da ako je to u granicama vibram da su vam šanse veeelike i da će sve proći dobro.
 :Love:

----------


## Dadica

Hvala trunčice...

Na nalazu nisu napisali referentne vrijednosti tako da smo malo  :? 
Ja sam malo tražila po internetu i koliko sam vidjela hormoni su ok (bar se nadam), samo od kuda ova azoospermia???

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Tko će ga znat, Dadice... koliko se meni čini u toj našoj azoo je sve relativno, sve može bit a i ne mora. A i doktori nisu baš na čisto s tom dijagnozom, više su ovakvi kad vide azoo slučaj   :Teletubbies:   i na kraju je sve prepušteno punkciji ili biopsiji kao jedinim pravim pokazateljima.

Sad se strpi do 24.1. pa ćeš vidjet šta će Čolak reči... Čula sam da je dobar doktor.
 :Kiss:

----------


## AB7

[quote="Dadica"]Lijep pozdrav svima na forumu i sve najbolje u 2008! 

Nažalost nama baš i nije počela najbolje  

Stigao nalaz androloga MM pa bih vas molila za mišljenje. 
Hormoni: 
TSH 1,30 
LH 2,9 
FSH 3,7 
testosteron 21,8 
estradiol 0,06 
prolaktin 5,8 

U izrazito malom volumenu ejakulata nema spermija ni stanica spermatogeneze. Imajući u vidu još uvijek nepovišeni FSH opravdano je posumnjati i na opstrukciju azospermiju. Citologija testisa zakazana 24.1.2008..kod dr.Č.VV. 

Puno vam hvala

Draga Dadice gledajući nalaz MM i TM kod MM jeTSH 0,66 LH 23,8 FSH 29,6 TESTOSTERON 24,1 ESTRADIOL 0,12 PROLAKTIN 9,9 a isto nema referetnih vrijednosti nalaz je urađen prije 1,5 god.Ja mislim da kažu AZOOSPERMIA zato što u ejakulatu nema spermija ni stanice spermatogeneze samo što to nije razlog kod MM nego klinefelterov sindrom i Čolak je to nazvao sekretorna azoospermia.Inače mi krajem ovog mjeseca idemo kod njega na kontrolu odnosno MM zbog hormona a MM je kod njega 6 god i jako je dobar androlog na VV,sve što Vas zanima slobodno ga pitajte,i on će Vam odgovoriti.  :Smile:

----------


## AB7

> Lijep pozdrav svima na forumu i sve najbolje u 2008! 
> 
> Nažalost nama baš i nije počela najbolje  
> 
> Stigao nalaz androloga MM pa bih vas molila za mišljenje. 
> Hormoni: 
> TSH 1,30 
> LH 2,9 
> FSH 3,7 
> ...

----------


## v&v

Pitanjce. Koje ste sve hormone vadili na 22. dan ciklusa?

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Ja samo progesteron.   :Smile:   Možda je netko i nešto drugo... pa ... pričekaj još neki odgovor.   :Love:

----------


## belinda7

Trunčicabalunčica,ovo je za tvoj potpis   :Dancing Fever:  !!!

----------


## †mummy_s

Evo lupio me PMs po glavi i malo glavinjam tu po forumu pa me malo i nasmijalo kako se mi razmećemo sa vrijednostima FSH naših muškaraca.
Još malo pa ćemo se početi predstavljati drugim ljudima sa "drago mi je, ja sam XY i FSH MM je toliki i toliki u odnosu na referentne vrijednosti koje su od toliko i toliko".   :Laughing:  
Dr. Reš još uvijek ne komunicira s nama.  :/

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

:Laughing:   belinda, ja nemam pojma šta je meni... toliko sam nabrijana, imam feeling da mogu brdo odvalit! Ova prehlada me baš nabrusila, ja ne da se osječam slaba, nego kao lav... majke mi ako nisan sama sebi smišna! 
 :Laughing:  
Je li puno popit dvije male čašice (cca 0,4dcl) jegera dnevno? Mislim, sad se brinem da nije od toga?  :?    :Laughing:  
(Budem izbacila dozu prije spavanja.)    :Grin:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Dr. Reš još uvijek ne komunicira s nama. Undecided


> Mummy_s... nama je odgovorio za 3 dana. Vidjet ćeš da će odgovor stići danas-sutra. Malo kasni jer, kao što znamo, ima navalu azoo parova ovaj mjesec, zakrčile mu raspored.     Nema razloga da vam ne odgovori.

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Baš sam smrljavila ovo.   :Embarassed:   Koju od ovih kockica gore moram stisnut da  citiram vaš tekst i odgovorim??? Može odgovor i na pp.   :Embarassed:

----------


## storiatriste

Help!!!!!!!

Muž i ja smo nakon godine dana braka  i 2 god. pokusaja zaceca krenuli na pretrage, a ono cega smo se najvise bojali pokazalo se istinito: mom muzu je dijagnosticirana azoospermia; spermiogram je bio zalosna tablica sa samim nulama, nijedan spermij   :Crying or Very sad:  . Nakon pocetnog soka krenuli smo prema uputama lijecnika; punkcija koja je takodjer bila negativna, a sad mog muza ceka biopsija i zaledjivanje uzorka ako bi se slucajno nekim cudom tu nesto pronaslo. Kad smo prvotno doznali za nas problem bilo nam je strasno, odmah smo krenuli istrazivat na netu i naisli na ovaj forum.....ne mogu vam opisat koliko sam olaksanje osjetila uvidjajuci da nismo sami, da se to ne dogadja samo nama, a sudeci po nekim postovima ima nade i za zacece....I zato se pridruzujem ovom forumu, zelim s vama podijelit nas problem u nadi da ce nas netko od vas mozda moci savjetovati sto se tice daljnjih pretraga, mogucnosti, nacina........

----------


## ivana0906

> Help!!!!!!!
> 
> Muž i ja smo nakon godine dana braka  i 2 god. pokusaja zaceca krenuli na pretrage, a ono cega smo se najvise bojali pokazalo se istinito: mom muzu je dijagnosticirana azoospermia; spermiogram je bio zalosna tablica sa samim nulama, nijedan spermij   . Nakon pocetnog soka krenuli smo prema uputama lijecnika; punkcija koja je takodjer bila negativna, a sad mog muza ceka biopsija i zaledjivanje uzorka ako bi se slucajno nekim cudom tu nesto pronaslo. Kad smo prvotno doznali za nas problem bilo nam je strasno, odmah smo krenuli istrazivat na netu i naisli na ovaj forum.....ne mogu vam opisat koliko sam olaksanje osjetila uvidjajuci da nismo sami, da se to ne dogadja samo nama, a sudeci po nekim postovima ima nade i za zacece....I zato se pridruzujem ovom forumu, zelim s vama podijelit nas problem u nadi da ce nas netko od vas mozda moci savjetovati sto se tice daljnjih pretraga, mogucnosti, nacina........


Hej,   :Love:   nisi sama, prije samo 2mjeseca i ja sam se tako osjecala a onda sam upoznala ove cure i skuzila da nisam sama i da je vrijeme za borbu!  Dobrodosla!

----------


## ici

storiartriste nadam se da će vam nakon početnog šoka doći bolji dani. MM je također vadio hormone i radio sremokulturu ukoliko postoji koja bakterija da se izlječi prije postupka. Ujedno da te malo utješim MM je početna dg bila azoospermija(3 x radio spermogram) a onda nekim čudom zadnji nalaz je oligozoospermia(HVALA BOGU).

----------


## belinda7

Storiatriste nisi sama šta si već vidjela   :Love:  !
Sve smo nažalost prošle taj šok ali sada je već lakše,ja ti savjetujem da nam se priključiš na "azoo statistika". Vidjet ćeš da je mnogima pomogao dr.Reš u Ljubljani i trenutno pokušava pomoć. I mi ćemo kod njega u srijedu na biopsiju. Gdje vi planirate?
Drži se i nada umire zadnja!!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ivana0906

Belinda pa nista ne pricas, kako je bilo danas?

----------


## belinda7

Evo napisala ja na "azoo".
Nekak sam tamo više navikla pisat   :Laughing:  !

----------


## †mummy_s

Storiatriste mi smo ti takva skupina da smo u stanju izmisliti plivače samo da nam bude lakše! Dobrodošla ti nama u ovu našu "moćnu gomilicu" i već ćemo mi naći rješenje.   :Love:

----------


## belinda7

Šta izmislit,meni su padale veće gluposti napamet  :Laughing:  !
Već sam umišljala da ih vidim poslije keksanja,a da sam pomišljala da uzmem povećalo pa da ih idem tražit itd.,itd..... (znam da sam prolupala  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

> Help!!!!!!!
> 
> Muž i ja smo nakon godine dana braka  i 2 god. pokusaja zaceca krenuli na pretrage, a ono cega smo se najvise bojali pokazalo se istinito: mom muzu je dijagnosticirana azoospermia; spermiogram je bio zalosna tablica sa samim nulama, nijedan spermij   . Nakon pocetnog soka krenuli smo prema uputama lijecnika; punkcija koja je takodjer bila negativna, a sad mog muza ceka biopsija i zaledjivanje uzorka ako bi se slucajno nekim cudom tu nesto pronaslo. Kad smo prvotno doznali za nas problem bilo nam je strasno, odmah smo krenuli istrazivat na netu i naisli na ovaj forum.....ne mogu vam opisat koliko sam olaksanje osjetila uvidjajuci da nismo sami, da se to ne dogadja samo nama, a sudeci po nekim postovima ima nade i za zacece....I zato se pridruzujem ovom forumu, zelim s vama podijelit nas problem u nadi da ce nas netko od vas mozda moci savjetovati sto se tice daljnjih pretraga, mogucnosti, nacina........


Nadam se da će se tvoj nick iz ''storiatriste'' pretvorit u ''storiafelice''...   :Love:   Evo ima nas tu dosta azoo, uglavnom smo dežurne po ovom forumu i uz nas nemaš briga!
 :Kiss:

----------


## v&v

> Help!!!!!!!


Dobrodošla i čim prije otišla s ovog topica! Želim tebi i TM, kao i svima nama ostalima, puno uspjeha na ovaj ili onaj način, sasvim svejedno!   :Love:

----------


## ajvica

pozdrav drage moje..  :Wink:  evo ja sam nova...ajvica ......dugo vremena pratim ovu temu azoo i napokon evo da vam se pridružim....



moj muž ima azoospermiju i bili smo u v.v i ništa,napravili smo biopsiju testisa i pokazalo se da ima samo sertolijeve stanice sa osrednjom do jačom anizonukleozom. Stanice spermatogeneze i spermiji nisu nađeni-terapije nema,dođite za godinu dana.Inače dr.lučinger mi je rekao samo DONOR..ili posvojenje..totalno sam što da vam kažem jednostavno ne znam što ću?? inače darling mi pije vitamine što sam pokupila sa ovoga foruma i iz jedne knjige sam našla tu vitamisku terapiju pa se nadam možda se ipak ti naši spermiji pojave???? pa evo nadam se da ćete mi pomoći svojim savjetima i ja vama....ajvica....  :Love:

----------


## AB7

Bok Storiatriste doro došla u naš skromni klub azoospermia,i još bolje nas ostavila sam day  :Wink:

----------


## ajvica

:Sad:   :Sad:  joj zaboravila sam još napisati da nam piše u nalazu ..visoki fsh ukazuje na ireverzbilno oštećenje zametnog epitela...a u prevodu trajno oštećenje ..ma ne znam što da vam kažem..ali ja nekako nisam prestala misliti na to da će se spermiji pojaviti,jednostavno mislim da nije još gotovo.. i htjela bih isto pitati za icsi postupak dali je stvarno dovoljan jedan spermij-jer sam pričala sa jednim biologom koji mi je rekao da ih treba više ..a ne samo taj jedan????za taj kao icsi postupak..

----------


## AB7

O što se širimo DOBRO DOŠLA AJVICE :D reci mi jeli TM išao kod DR Čolaka na VV i što vam je rekao.Mi se isto borimo sa azoospermiom 7 god samo što je kod MM otkriven klinefelterov sidrom i naše šanse za trudnoćom su gotovo nikakve,jedino nam je opcija donor.Inače kakvi su hormoni TM i jeste radili još kakve pretrage?

----------


## ajvica

da..bili smo kod dr.čolaka koji nas je poslao na biopsiju testisa i ništa...a fsh 19.4 testosteron 10.00 i sve ostalo smo napravili ..ma uglavnom donor..ne znam kuda se okrenuti..osim tim vitaminima..jer terapije nema..stvarno više ne znam što da radimo..hvala na dobrodošliciiii  :Love:

----------


## ajvica

ab7 čuj draga reci mi jel tvoj tm. pije te vitamine što ti kažeš jel se može što napraviti??? gledam tu nalaz  i neznam gdje piše piše kakvu azoospermiju ima.....uglavnom kao zbog nespuštanja testisa na vrijeme i piše anamnestički bo.th0-jel mi možeš reći što to znači???? :?  :?

----------


## AB7

MM zasada nije pio nikakve vitamine jer zbog njegove dijagnoze kako nam je rekao dr Čolak nema svrhe ali ne znači da neće pomoći TM oko spermiograma sve je to individualno,inače kod MM je SEKRETORNA AZOOSPERMIA a trebalo bi pisati i kod TM kakav je oblik azoospermie MM je u trećoj godini imao operaciju spuštanja testisa a koliko vidim MM ima veći FSH:29 a TESTOSTERON: 30 tako da je kod svakog drugačiji nalaz što se toga tiče.Prebaci se na našu AZOOSTATISTIKU i tamo ćeš dobiti isto korisne savjete samo neznam kako su TM radili biopsiju testisa mislim jeli to bilo nedavno ili prije par godina jer naše cure i njihovi muževi idu na biopsiju i punkciju u Postojnu kod dr Reša.Nadam se da sam malo pomogla  :Wink:  .

----------


## Dadica

Pozdrav svima!

Da li znate koliko dugo se čekaju rezultati punkcije testisa na VV?
Mi smo naručeni 24.1. Nadam se da to ide brže od rezultata spermiograma koji smo čekali oko mjesec dana.

Hvala  :Bye:

----------


## regina78

ajvica i storiatriste nazalost dobrodosle u nas azoo klub  :Bye: 
mislim da vam je dovoljno rec da smo i mi neopstruktivna azoo (operacijski spusteni testisi tek u 6g) al upravo u postojni danas nam nasli spermije i cekamo transfer   :D 
mi se borimo sa tom dijagnozom cca 5 god i pusti spermiogrami nule, biopsija u zgb opet nule, pusti vitamini, cajevi, cudne tablete i na kraju testosteron, da bi sad ugledali plivace a FSH 34 tako da ne gubite nadu jer cuda postoje, mi smo jedno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ici

> ab7 čuj draga reci mi jel tvoj tm. pije te vitamine što ti kažeš jel se može što napraviti??? gledam tu nalaz  i neznam gdje piše piše kakvu azoospermiju ima.....uglavnom kao zbog nespuštanja testisa na vrijeme i piše anamnestički bo.th0-jel mi možeš reći što to znači???? :?  :?


MM je isto u nalazu pisalo "samo"azoospermija u početnim nalazima ali korak po korak smo došli do barem 3 slabo pokretna spermija, sada pije selen,cink,acetl l karnitin,vit E da barem malo pospiješi nalaz

----------


## belinda7

Ajvice pozdrav i tebi!  :Bye:  
Žao mi je šta ste još jedni od nas ali se nadam da ćete ipak ponoviti biopsiju i da će vam se posrećit kao regini i njm danas!
Nama isto piše da je visoki fsh (49) uzrok i da je oštećen zametni epitel,dr.Luči nam je preporučio samo donora. Al eto mi smo se ipak odlučili na biopsiju da vidimo šta ima tamo unutra   :Grin:  !

Dadice,mi smo ti nažalost čekali rezultate punkcije skoro 7 tjedana ako se dobro sjećam. Znam da sam već bila izludila,nadam se da su se bar malo ubrzali pa da vi ne budete toliko u neizvjesnosti.
Evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre nalaze punkcije!!!

----------


## Dadica

Hvala ti belinda7...

Držimo fige da bude puuuunnnnooo plivača!

 :Love:

----------


## †mummy_s

> ab7 čuj draga reci mi jel tvoj tm. pije te vitamine što ti kažeš jel se može što napraviti??? gledam tu nalaz  i neznam gdje piše piše kakvu azoospermiju ima.....uglavnom kao zbog nespuštanja testisa na vrijeme i piše anamnestički bo.th0-jel mi možeš reći što to znači???? :?  :?


Malo je nezgodno što TM ima samo sertolijeve stanice¸. One imaju potpornu funkciju (nešto kao kostur testisa) ali ne i funkciju diobe kako bi postale spolne stanice. Ovo anamnestički bo. znači da u anamnezi ne pronalaze uzrok takvoj dijagnozi (kod MM je npr. anamnestički zaušnjaci-iako nepotvrđeno, i upala epididimisa desno), a th0 nažalost znači da po njegovom mišljenju nema terapije za vas. Ipak svi mi imamo slična iskustva koji se borimo sa neopstruktivnom azoo. Čim je FSH pod nebesima (MM ima FSH 18.7, dakle blizu TM pa je dr Reš rekao da je to blago povišeno) terapije nema, nego pod nož.
Probate i vi kod dr. Reša. Mi smo već puno puta rekli da se više nećemo zamarati, ali ovo ćemo valjda probati pa ako ne ide onda donor (a čim se stambeno riješimo i posvajanje   :Zaljubljen: )

----------


## regina78

i MM je pisalo samo sertolijeve stanice a FSH mu doseze nebo 34 tako da nikad neznas, je da sam ga sopala sa svim i svacim da bi postigli ovo, al ni sama neznam kako smo dosli do spermija drugom biopsijom, jel pomogli cajevi opatice travarke ili tablete testosterona ili pak je prva biopsija bila lose napravljena, stvarno neznam, al znam da mi je M prosa sito i reseto sa svakakvim mojim idejama koje bi skupila sa neta a nigdi u hrv se ne primjenjuju... sve u svemu cuda postoje, ne dolaze sama nego ih trazite i budite uporni  :Love: 
ja znam da sam sad tek na pocetku dugog puta MPO al ko zna, jos uvijek se nadam da cemo iz prve uspit, bar bi bia red kod nas azoo  :Wink:

----------


## storiatriste

Hvala cure na toploj dobrodoslici   :Smile:  !!!!

Prosli put nisam napisala da su MM radili spustanje testisa u 3.godini, a FSH mu je *18*. To i nije tako strasno, jel da?!

----------


## Sanja79

Evo, opet se potvrdio FSH MM - 28. 
A i kod mene se pokazala inverzija LH i FSH. I povisen PRL.

----------


## ici

> Hvala cure na toploj dobrodoslici   !!!!
> 
> Prosli put nisam napisala da su MM radili spustanje testisa u 3.godini, a FSH mu je *18*. To i nije tako strasno, jel da?!


nije jer ima i gorih nalaza FSH(MM24) s kojima se ide na MPO

----------


## AB7

Storiatriste od MM nalaz je ubitačan FSH 29,6.To je bilo prije 2god.Tko zna kakav e mu sad biti

----------


## regina78

Sanja79 i storiatriste uvijek ima nade, kao sta sam vec napisala MM FSH 34 i operacijski spusteni testisi tek u 6 god tako da za vas sigurno ima nade, nemojte odustati, ja sam vam primjer da sanse postoje uvijek samo ih treba docekat  :Love:

----------


## ajvica

:Heart:   :Heart:  drage moje hvala na dobrodošlici i savjetima.....
 joj hvala što ste mi objasnile što znači taj amnest.bo i nula ma užas što sada da radimo???? sada sam još više jadna...ja stvarno ne znam šta ćemo dalje???? jednostavno katastrofa..i meni isto nije jasno koliko treba spermija za icsi postupak, navodno sam čula da ne može samo jedan biti kao zbog cijeloga postupka da treba više...ma ne znam...


meni je rekao dr.čolak i lučinger samo donor...ali ja uporno svom dragome dajem vitamine i svašt...ne znam.. ne mogu se predati jednostavno ne mogu....

----------


## storiatriste

Cure, morat cete me malo uputit u ove vase kratice. MPO? Jel to postupak umjetne oplodnje? Regina, citala sam maloprije na statistici da ste bili u sloveniji, nasli vam plivace-CESTITAM!, oplodili tvoju jajnu stanicu i vratili je nazad? Sad cekas???
 Mozete mi malo detaljnije o tom dr. Resu?  Moze i na private. Ovo mi je sve novo, mozda vam se moja pitanja cine glupa, al od vas na forumu se moze doznat duplo vise nego da pitas doktore.....Thanks cure

----------


## belinda7

Cure moje samo da napišem da je kod MM fsh-49 (u nikog nisam pročitala da je veći zasad) ali mi ipak sutra idemo na biopsiju i nadamo se najboljem!!   :Kiss:

----------


## ajvica

:Sad:   :Sad:  mi smo ljetos u sedmom mjesecu bili na biopsiji testisa..nije mi nitko rekao za doktora r... samo su nam zatvorili vrata..terapije nema,zametni epitel trajno oštećen ali sam zaboravilanapomenuti da u drugome ejakulatu je nađeno u v.v- 34 mrtvih spermija i 4 polupokretna spermiaj ali biopsijom testisa ništa,tako da eto nade naše propale...



 :Saint:  ali drage moje moram vam ovo reći kako je moj muž počeo piti terapiju vitaminsku sa ovoga forumai iz jedne knjige što sam pokupila njemu se ejakulat nešto malo popravio...čudo..ja se nadam da se nešto počelo dešavati???? drage moje ja mislim da se treba boriti i treba uzimati vitamine ne treba prestajati s njima,pa valjda neće naškoditi....  :Love:

----------


## ajvica

:Heart:   :Heart:  belinda samo hrabro...moram ti reći da je moj muž izletio zelen i jako ga bolilo ..i još jedno dva mjeseca poslije ne tako jako ali je rekao da se čudno osjećao...ali eto sve čovjek izdrži.....

----------


## regina78

storiatriste nama su jucer nasli spermije i spojili jajnu stanicu i spermij (dosta je jedan za ICSI) i sad cekamo transfer koji ce bit sutra u 9h a onda neizvjesnost i molitva da se primi   :Saint:  
MPO medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja  :Wink: 
o docu mogu rec sve najbolje (naravno jer je uspio pogodit misto di spermija ima) iako je dosta hladan, al to stvarno nije bitno, bitno da on odradi svoj posao i nama uljepsa zivot... broj od doca za eventualni dogovor cu ti poslat na pp
ajvica sta ti pise tocno u histoloskom nalazu? ako ste uspili doc do 34 mrtvih spermija i 4 polupokretna spermija i to spermiogramom onda stvarno ne vidim razlog da ne uspijete u svom putu, stvarno ne razumim kako biopsijom nije nadjeno nista?! :? di ste je radilI?
belinda7 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra  :Love: 
vidimo se tamo  :Wink:

----------


## ajvica

radili smo biopsiju u vrhovcu draga moja točno 03.07,sjećam se toga dana i došao nalaz samo sertolijeve stanice...pa ja stvarno ne znam...  :Sad:  reci mi ako ponovno radimo spermiogram i nađu spermije zdrave kako da ja tražim da ih zamrznu???? to moram reći DR.ČOLAKU?????

----------


## ajvica

regina hoćemo otići na azoo statistiku tamo isto pišem što mi se jeučer dogodilo....zaboraviću gdje sam što napisala...... :/   :Embarassed:

----------


## regina78

i nasa prva biopsija je bila u zgb u rebru kod dr knezevica, tu nas uputia dr lucinger tj jezek al nisu nasli nista nego te sortilijeve stanice, al jucer kod resa imamo spermije ni sama neznam kako ni sta je pomoglo...
samo vi sibajte sa vitaminima i cajevima pa ponovite spermiogram jer ste vec imali uspjeha pa mozda nema smisla da rizete ponovo muza

----------


## ajvica

:/  :/ joj regina nadam se da nećemo opet morati na biopsiju, jer će biti trčanja po vrhovcu....  :Grin:

----------


## regina78

ako slucajno budete opet isli na biopsiju moja preporuka je da idete kod resa a ne VV, al kao sto rekoh, sumnjam da ce vama ponovna biopsija trebat   :Love:

----------


## ajvica

joj regina draga moja znaš  sva vrata su nam zatvorena to je strašno..svatko tko vidi azoo samo odmahne glavom....

 :? 



jako me strah sljedećeg spermiograma..probaj nazvati ovoga Miju..pa vidi vrijedi pokušati  :Heart:

----------


## regina78

pa ako nam sad ne uspije transfer onda cu sigurno otic i do njega i pokusat s tim travama (ili cu ponovo do opatice u posusje, jer to koristili zadnje) makar probat odrzat ovo stanje tako kad ga budu sljedeci put rezali da ima razloga  :Wink:  vec mu muka od toga i nadamo se da su uspili nac vise od 5 komada tako da ne mora na biopsiju, bar ne skoro   :Grin:

----------


## v&v

> sva vrata su nam zatvorena to je strašno..svatko tko vidi azoo samo odmahne glavom....


Draga ajvice, iako se i sama često ovako osjećam pokušavam ne razmišljati na ovakav način. Molim te, nemoj i ti. Samo ako ne posustanemo duhom čuda su moguća!




> ...


Regina, vaš me uspjeh neizmjerno veseli. Dajete nadu svima drugima da ne odustaju od krajnjeg cilja! *Sretno!*

----------


## regina78

i samo da znas, i nama su svi zatvarali vrata al ja sam ih uvijek otvarala i trudila se tako da mozete sve samo ne odustat   :Love:  
uvijek sam se salila da cu M otrovat s cim sam ga sve sopala i uvijek sam nalazila neke tablete za koje niko nije cua i tesko su nam ih davali na recept tj pripisiva doc jer nisu upoznati s njima, njegova doc mi je na kraju rekla da joj je strasno zao zbog nase situacije al da ona vise ne moze tek tako pripisivat ljekove koje ja nadjem na netu... a kako ce njoj samo bit drago ako nam ovo uspije  :Smile: 
ipak je i ona zasluzna za to jer bez nje nebi dosla do svih lijekova   :Naklon:

----------


## ajvica

:Smile:   :Smile:  ma ne odustajem ja drag moja nikakoooo..nema šanse ali samo kažem kako sam do sada prošla i to me uopće nije poljuljalo ni malo,nisam prestajal nalzati načine kako da popravimo situaciju...bila sam i u sloveniji kod jedne travarice svašta smo probali ma nema šanse ...... doće moj miha znam ja to ....zanmmm  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

:Heart:  jednostavno imam osjećaj da smo sada sve jači i ništa nas ne može iznenaditi ne predajemo se , on pije sve što mu pod ruku dođe zajedno smo u tome i stvarno je sada lakše samo se nadamo da kad dođem sljedeći put u v.v da ćemo ih pronaći ...  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## regina78

i nemoj, ja najbolje znam da ova nasa borba dugo traje i da svaki nalaz treba cekat mjesecima, tj djelovanje tableta i cajeva, al kao sto vidis naporni put nas od 2001 godine se isplatio, ipak imamo spermije  :D   :Dancing Fever:  znam da je to tek pocetak puta al bar smo zakoracili u njega napokon sa nadom da cuda se stvarno dogadjaju i to ne samo drugima nego i nama   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ajvica

:Heart:   :Heart:  joj regina jako mi drago od srca draga moja od srca...potpuno te razumijem potupuno..  :Heart:   :Heart:  



meni je lučinger rekao otvoreno da kod mene jedino čudo postoji da se spermiji pojave,izašla sam van iz bolnice i rekla sam mužu ..ma nema šanse nikada se nećemo prestati boriti nikada,jedostavno od tada se borimo za našim mihom ..nisu me riječi poljuljale..ma nema šanse kao da sam u tom trenutku postala jača ne mgu ti to opisatiiii  :Love:  sorii što gubim stalno slova umorna sam od posla..imam gramat.greškica miloion :D

----------


## regina78

vidis i sama da je vec luci pogrijesio kad je to reka jer ste vi uspili doc do njih  :Smile: 
kao sto si rekla, svi nas odmah krizaju i odustaju od nas... mene su svi pitali kod kojeg se doca vodimo tj M ja svima kazem da sam to ja i mogu ti rec da cu otvorit azoo ordinaciju  :Laughing: 
ako oces ja cu ti posla i broj od ove travarke opatice iz posusja jer i o njoj cula da radi cuda, jedna doc mi je reka kako je njenoj sestri pomogla koja je imala tumor! tako da sam ja njoj pohitala umisto miji katuricu

----------


## ajvica

:Smile:   :Smile:  ma draga moja nema šanse da odustanem nikada,samo sam rekla kako su dr..reagirali kada su nam vidjeli nalaze  ali mene to nije ni malo poljuljalo ..čak me  ojačalo u našoj borbi za našim mihicom....   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## regina78

sretno u borbi draga i nadam se da borba nece bit dugog vijeka  :Love: 
idemo mi sad malo odmarat, moramo se pripremit za sutra da nam se malesnica ugodno smjesti  :Wink:

----------


## ajvica

:D  :D pošalji mi molim te od tvoje travarice broj..mi sve pijemo..sve...
znaš draga moja meni ti je luči u facu rekao zašto sam ja došla kod njega'''???? KADA  biopsijom nije nađeno ništa....normalno ja sam se rasplakala i rekla sam da neću odustati i da ću ponovno doći ...onda je jel rekao samo donor i tako to....ja sam normalno izašla uvjerena ma nema šanse mi ćemo imati našega mihu bilo kako bilo nećemo odustatiiii  :Heart:   :Heart:  ja sam napisala broj od MIJE pa ti i njega zazovi ako hoćeš.....  :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

:Heart:   :Heart:  draga moja želim ti od srcaaaa od srcaaa ...odi i odmaraj se ....pussaaaa....  :Heart:   :Heart:  biće sve  u redu vidjećeš ,vidjećeš...  :Heart:

----------


## regina78

imam ja broj od mije od prije, sve ti ja te brojeve jos uvik cuvam u mobu, a broj od travarke cu ti poslat na pp jer nam ne dozvoljavaju da pisemo tu takve info
ja sam do lucija dosla priko veze pa nas je uljudno poslao kod jezeka koji se bavi tim problemom i reka da se javimo ako sta nadju, nemoj mu uzet za zlo, al on se ne bavi tim nasim problemom, rijetko ko se bavi

----------


## belinda7

Draga Regina velika pusa i vidimo se sutra!!! 
Dođite vi do nas,kako smo kazale lakše ćete vi nas skužit   :Grin:  !!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tvoja malo čvrsto uhvati sutra  :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

ma nisam mu uzela za zlo....on je skroz ok doktor ....ispričali smo se mi,a čuj situacija je takva i mora mi reći kako je ....ali dogovor je pao između nas doću ja opet i imaću mihicu....  :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

cure moje veliki pozdrav i držim fige ......  :Heart:   :Heart:   ja sada odem proučavati još detaljnije te sve moguće vitamine i minerale da ne bi nekakv važan podatak propustila.......pozdrav svima  :Heart:

----------


## kia

Ajvice dobrodošla. Čitam malo tvoje postove i čini mi se da griješiš. Punkcija testisa i biopsija nisu isto. Ako je TM bio na VV onda sigurno nije radio biopsiju nego samo punkciju, jer biopsiju tamo ne rade. Kod nas sa azospermijom puno su veće šanse da se biopsijom nađu spermići nego punkcijom. Ali nažalost biopsija za potrebe MPO se u Hrv trenutno ne radi (zbog zakona) i zato većina cura to radi u Slo kod dr. Reša. Tako da se ne predaješ dok ne napravite barem 2 biopsije ( ovo pišem zbog Regine) jer su NJM tek na drugoj biopsiji pronašli spermije.

Inače i MM se liječi kod Čolaka i za sada smo s njim zadovoljni. MM je već 5 mj na terapiji Klomifenom (plus gomile kojekakvih vitamina kojima ga šopam), ali nažalost jedini pomak (ako je to uopće pomak) je što smo došli do rijetkih stanica spermatogeneze u ejakulatu koje nikad prije nismo imali.

----------


## belinda7

kia to je i meni bilo čudno jer još nisam čula da se biopsija radi na VV  :? !
Ja isto kolko znam kod nas se to radilo na Rebru ali je trenutno zbog tog   :Mad:   zakona sve obustavljeno,zato smo mi svi i krenuli kod Reša jer nam se neda čekat da se nešto riješi kod nas. 
ajvice,jel moguće da si se zabunila ili mi nismo dobro upoznate s tim? 
MM je punkciju testisa inače isto radio na VV kod Čolaka ali nismo dobili ništa osim sertolijevih stanica.

----------


## kia

Belinda puno sreće danas   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plivače

----------


## ajvica

:Wink:  draga kia moguće da sam pogriješila piše citologija testisa u nalazu.Nama je poslije toga punkcije testisa dr.Čolak napisao da nema terapije i da dođemo za godinu dana..to mi nije jasno, nikakva terapija ništa ti mi nismo dobili samo odgovor donor.

----------


## Dadica

:Bye:  Ajvice, 

MM je naručen kod Čolaka 24.1. na citologiju testisa. Zanima me šta su točno radili tvom mužu i kad su bili rezultati.

Thanks

----------


## regina78

da razjasnimo... kad se radi biopsija, onda se primi lokalna i napravi rez na testisu iz kojeg se uzimaju uzorci tkiva te traze spermiji i vide da li u tom tkivu postoji uopce proces spermatogeneze i da li su ocuvani kanalici dok je punkcija mislim (nikad nismo radili) bez lokalne, jedan ubod u potrazi za spermicima... valjda sam pomogla bar malo da skuzite sta ste radili do sada  :Wink:

----------


## Dadica

Mene je to malo zbunilo jer punkcija i biopsija nikako nije isto a vidim da su neke cure to krivo shvatile. Koliko sam ja čitala biopsija se kod nas trenutno ne radi.

----------


## kia

Citologija testisa je punkcija. MM je bio jednom prije terapije i preživio. Kroz koji dan ide ponovo. Veli da boli ko sam vrag i da je jedino pozitivno što ne traje dugo cca. 10 sek po jajčeku.
Nalaze čekate na kućnu adresu, i čekate ih kao i sve druge sa VV.

Cure sretno   :Heart:

----------


## caroline

cure, samo malu pomoc trazim...

naime, MM je prosli mjesec vadio krv za F508 i mikrodeleciju Y kromosoma.

molim one koje su to vadile da mi jave kako im glasi nalaz (moze i na PP) jer je on, koliko mi se prema nalazu čini, dobio samo nalaz na cisticnu fibrozu F508. (sva sreca mutacije nije utvrdjena) A labos ne mogu dobiti...

uf.

hvala unaprijed

----------


## regina78

mi smo taj nalaz radili u st-u i dobili dva lista papira...
CISTICNA FIBROZA: DNA analizom identificiran je genotip CFTR N/N i poli T7. Navedene mutacije CFTR nisu nadjene. Evidentirani su 7T/7T aleli
MICRODELECIJA KROMOSOMA Y: AZF genotipizacijom koja ukljucuje visestruki PCR i elekroforezu u agaroznom gelu u ovom uzorku nisu ustanovljene mikrodelecije regija AZFa / AZFb / AZF c. Nalaz ukazuje da su subregije kromosoma Y intaktne, sto znaci da genska regija AZF nije odgovorna za aberacije u spermatogenezi.
ako ti jos kako mogu pomoc, javi  :Love:

----------


## caroline

Hvala ti puno!
Znala sam da mu nisu dali drugi nalaz!
Sutra ujutro moram zasjesti na telefon i ne micati se dok ne dobijem labos da provjerim jesu li mu uopce prema uputnici napravili pretragu.
Uf.

Pusa

----------


## storiatriste

Biopsija je pod opcom anestezijom, rezanje testisa i vadjenje uzorka, ostaje se u bolnici preko noci, a punkcija je pod lokalnom anestezijom, ubod iglicom i trazenje spermija. Obavili i jedno i drugo. Prvo se zove TESE, a drugo TESA.

----------


## regina78

stvarno ne mogu virovat da ste to obavili tu  :? svaka cast, a mi sve pohitale u resa u ljubljanu... samo nek bude plivaca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ajvica

:Kiss:   :Saint:  dadice hajjj....ma radili su mu punkciju testisa,ja sam pomiješala sa biopsijom..i za dva tjedna otprilike smo dobili nalaze- njemu je pisalo Obilno materijala.Obilno Sertolijevih stanica sa osrednjom do jačom anizonukleozom. Stanice spermatogeneze i spermiji nisu nađeni.
Citološka punkcija testisa pokazala samo sertolijeve stanice.Terapijske mogućnosti sasvim skučene.Kontrola za oko godinu dana.a na početku nalaza je pisalo Anamnestički bo.Th. 0- status nepromijenjen.



Eto to je too...soriii svima što sam pomiješala punkciju sa biopsijom...  :Kiss:

----------


## mu

cure moje, ja vam dižem kapu i divim vam se na vašoj ustrajnosti i borbi. baš smo na zg kavi kometirale, kak nas je sram reć da nam nevaljaju nalazi, kao ono 4 milj...a ne 20...
svaka vam čast.   :Kiss:

----------


## belinda7

Draga mu   :Laughing:  ,i ja nekad znam mislit kako je nekome "loš" nalaz 4 milj,a mi bi bili sretni bar da imamo 4 komada!!! Ali šta je tu je!  :Grin:  
Hvala ti i   :Kiss:   šta ipak na kavicama pričate i o nama azoo   :Wink:  !!

----------


## storiatriste

Uf....draga mu, nama treba samo 1!!!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ajvica

:?  :? pomoć...cure...čula sam za ljek PROVIRON-napisala sam i na azoo statistika, recite dal je netko čuo za taj ljek navodno rekao mi jedan doktor da je odličan za lječenje muške neplodnosti odnosno za azooooo-ali je problem mi što je sintetički androgeni steroid-pa me strah ...ne znam što da radim?????? javite se cure koje znaju što za ovaj ljek PROVIRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLIZZZZZZ pussaaa..ajvi..  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ajvica

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  samo da vas pozdravim.....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## mila80

Bok cure!
Evo i moj muž ima azoospermiju, saznali smo prošli mjesec, sad čekamo hormonske nalaze, analizu sjemena i mišljene što dalje, vjerojatno je sljedeći korak  punkcija. Inače muž mi ima 30 g. i nije imao zdrastvenih problema koje bi mogle utjecati na plodnost, ni nitko u obitelji.
Mene zanima liječenje azospermije, otkrivanje uzroka, izvora problema.
Ako nema spermija, da li to može značiti da su sjemenski mjehurići blokirani (kako ćemo doznati da li postoji blokada-da li punkcijom) i da li se to može rješiti kirurški.
 :Heart:

----------


## ivana0906

mila80 dobrodošla!     :Love:  
I mi smo s istom dijagnozom (kao i dosta cura ovdje) i morat ću te razočarati, boriš se s nećim vrlo kompleksnim, ne može se srediti kirurški!

Krenite s pretragama, urologom, pa onda biopsijom ili punkcijom. Imate li nalaz hormona? 
Mi smo išli na biopsiju, neke cure (Regina, Trunčica, Belinda) su uspile doći do plivaća na taj način, mi nismo, spremamo se za Prag (donora)...

Kako god bilo želim ti da budeš hrabra i pronađeš svoj put do bebe!    :Love:

----------


## AB7

I mi smo ti se borili sa ovom dijagnozom 6 god dok nam svi nalazi i androlog rekao da moramo na donora.Samo slijedite uputa liječnika koji će vas pratit u svemu tome.Sretno i da što prije dođete do svoje sreće  :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

mila80 za pocetak  :Bye:  
rec cu ti standardnu proceduru, nakon spermiograma, al morate ih napravit vise da bi se utvrdila azoo, jer i mala prehlada utjece na spermiogram, napravit briseve, hormone i tek tada vidite u koju skupinu spadate, opstruktivnu ili neopstruktivnu azoo, kod opstruktivne je prednost sta postoji ta barijera koja neda spermicima van, moze bit i varikokela ako je veliki stupanj, pa spermice dobivate punkcijom ili biopsijom, a moze bit neopstruktivna, nema barijere, kao nama (al opet smo uspili 2 biopsijom nac spermice) 
al s obzirom da govoris da nikad nije nista prebolia nadam se da je u pitanju samo trenutna azoo (kao u nase trudnice ginger) ili u najgoru ruku opstruktivna azoo...
najvaznije je za pocetak napravit jos koji spermiogram i hormone
sve sta te zanima pitaj, tu smo  :Kiss: 
sretno u potrazi sa srecicom

----------


## storiatriste

Mila80   :Bye:  

Ovo je naša prva godina života s ovom dijagnozom, prošli smo i punkciju i biopsiju i nisu nam pronašli spermiće, tako da je jedina opcija IVF donorom u Pragu. Vama želim svu sreću, da vam pronađu plivače~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Kiss:

----------


## mila80

hvala na dobrodošlici!

zanima me šta može uzrokovati trenutnu azospermiju, pozdrav svima 
 :Heart:

----------


## storiatriste

Trenutna azoospermia- da bar...ne znam šta bi moglo utjecat, možda poremećena hormonska slika, a može li Clamidya uzrokovat začepljenje sjemenih kanalića?! Jeste radili briseve?

----------


## regina78

cak i obicna prehlada je moze uzrokovat  :Love:

----------


## storiatriste

> cak i obicna prehlada je moze uzrokovat


Onda MM sigurno vuče dugogodišnju prehladu!  :Laughing:

----------


## regina78

:Laughing: 
sta bi ja tek za svog onda trebala rec, kronicar  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  storiatriste i regina78 zbilja ste me nasmijale   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## mila80

haj!
MM je radio hormone i centrifugiranje spermiograma na vv, inače prošlog mjeseca 2 spermiograma su pokazale 000, a sad čekamo svaki dan nalaze sa VV tako da znamo što dalje.
Nije radio nikakve briseve, ni ultrazvuk testisa, da li to mi možemo predložiti da se to uradi, inače po doktorima nećemo stići nikad na zelenu granu   :Laughing:

----------


## regina78

i kakvi su mu hormoni?

----------


## mila80

ne znamo kakvi su hormoni, nadam se da će nam nalazi stići sljedeći tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## ici

Mila80 po meni nemoj te baš previše gubiti vrijeme,treba napraviti hormone,spermokulturu i eventualno briseve da se vidi ima li kakva beštija koja može pokazivati loši spermiogram, a nakon  toga ako je idalje spermiogram 0 toga vidjeti postojili mogučnost da se pomoću biopsije dodje do spermija eventualno za ICSI.Sve dodatne pretrage vas samo vode od jednog do drugog doktora a vrijeme brzo prođe.SRETNO!

----------


## fatamorgana

Ja sam jučer bila na klinici jer vadim sve nalaze sa preliminary investigations liste iz Brisela. Moram Vas obavijestiti da su mnogi nalazi moga muža gotovi. Vjerovali ili ne za razliku od prije godinu dana pri čemu je mm dijagnosticirana azoospermia i povišen FSH, sada je stanje slijedeće: FSH=9,6 (ref.vr. 1,6-9,7 IU/L), LH=4,5 (ref.vr.0,7-7,8 IU/L), Testosteron=6,5 (ref.vr.4,6-28,2 nmol/L) *sve je u okviru normale*![/b] Nije radio spermiogram jer je sad prehlađen i pije Hiramicin, pa sam kontala neka ga uradi kad ozdravi. Moram napomenuti da je imao i povišenu temperaturu ali nikada nije prešla 37,7 C. Sada sam fakat zbunjena. FSH, LH i Testosteron u normali a kod njega azoospermia? Molim Vas za vaše stručno mišljenje. Cmokam Vas. U ponedjeljak će raditi spermiogram. Još jednom napominjem mm je prije 6,5 godina isprimao vrlo invazivne hemoterapije i urađena mu je autotransplatacija matičnih ćelija.

----------


## ici

U savakom slučaju čini mi se da vam ide nabolje.Ne znam kad ste zadnji spermiogram radili i dali je prvi nalaz azoo,jer treba određeni napraviti jedan tijek da bi konačna dg bila azoospermija jer spermatogeneza ima svoje vrijeme,dakle svakako ponoviti spermiogram pa vidjeti rezultat i svakako sačekati da se lijek izluči iz organizma.MM je početna dg bila azoo a zadnja oligo nakon slijeda spermokulture ,hiramicina.

----------


## regina78

fatamorgana nije jedini slucaj da su uredni hormoni a azoo u pitanju, i tuznoj je tako...
svakako nakon sta ozdravi napravite kontrolni spermio  :Kiss:

----------


## bebac

vidim da odavno nikoga nije bilo na forumu,nadam se da ce mi se neko javiti!imam isto kao i vi preoblem sa azospermijom!interesuje me da li se to leci i kako?i da li ima neka od vas da je ostala trudna a da joj muz ima azospermiju!mm nema ni jedan pokretnih!unapred hvala!

----------


## nami

bebac,
Možda ti je bolje da se javiš na azoostatistiku, ta je tema aktivna i ima više informacija.
Odgovorit cu ti kratko: Sve je moguće!
Ima cura koje su ostale trudne nakon bipsije testisa (klasična ili microtese), ima ih i koje nisu uspjele. Uglavnom statistički ti je da se kod oko 50 % muškaraca sa azo nađu plivači nekom od metoda (punkcija, biopsija).
Najprije idete na hormonalni status, tu vidite FSH čisto onako mada nije neki parametar, zatim UZ testisa, pa proba se punkcija itd. Sve će ti tvoj urolog objasniti (nadam se).
Lijekovi neki mogu pomoći a ne moraju sve je vrloooo individualno.

Uglavnom iščitaj ove forume o azo pa će ti se razjasniti (jer ti pretpostavljam ovo  što sam svašta napisala izgleda nejasno).

Šanse uvjek postoje, ne brini, samo se hrabro borite kao i ostatak azo klana i neko će rješenje doći.
punoo sreće u daljim koracima i javi se ako ti nekako mogu pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## natalina78

cao svima i mi smo se nazalost suocili sa losim nalazom spermograma. Pronadjena su dva aktivna pravilna spermatozoida. Nalaz spermokulture i hlamidije je ok. Sta dalje treba raditi i kome se obratiti?

----------


## medena8

> cao svima i mi smo se nazalost suocili sa losim nalazom spermograma. Pronadjena su dva aktivna pravilna spermatozoida. Nalaz spermokulture i hlamidije je ok. Sta dalje treba raditi i kome se obratiti?


*Natalina*, dobrodošla na forum i još prije otišla s ovog dijela!  :Love: 
Otiđi na temu "azoostatistika" i isčitaj detaljno te stranice, naći ćeš dosta korisnih informacija... Suočeni s istim, mi smo išli ovim redom, tj. mm: Spermogram, Spermokultura x 2, Urinokultura x 3, Brisevi na Chlamydiu t., Ureaplasmu Urealyticum i Mycoplasmu Hominis, Hormoni (FSH, LH, Test., Slob. Test., Estradiol, Androstendion, SHBG, TSH, T3, T4) pa sa tim svim nalazima urologu i endokrinologu koji će ti postaviti, nadam se, konačnu dijagnozu. Na početku si dugog puta, naoružaj se strpljenjem i pozitivnim mislima pa se nadajmo sretnom kraju priče koji ti od srca i želim!!!  :Heart:

----------


## natalina78

Puuuuuuuunoo hvala na odgovoru. Javljam se kada budemo uradili ostale nalaze. Puno ste mi pomogli dok sam citala  iskustva na forumu. I ja vama zelim puno, puno srece

----------


## tanjica123

dugo citam ovaj forum i evo mene konacno...mm ima azzo,saznali pre nesto manje od godinu dana.odradili sve analize,hormoni ok fsh 5.2(1-12) lh4.1(1.1-8.8)testosteron 18.82 (5.76-28.14) prolaktin 121(86-324).brisevi ok,ultrazvuk testisa ok,varicocelu nema,kariotip dobar..
Predlog urologa punkcija testisa,ako ne nadju nista biopsija i uputio nas da naknadno odradimo inhibin b i mikrodelaciju y hromozoma.
mMedjutim inhibin b je nizak..38.3 ref vred(50-250)kazu za muskarca oko 30 godina oko 100.Dali je to moguci uzrocnik?Ima li ko iskustva sa losim inhibinom?
Uskoro planiramo raditi biopsiju ,pa me ovaj inhibin malkice buni?
hvala unapred

----------


## LaFolie

Cao svima

Mi smo prosle godine saznali za azoospermiju, pali smo u nesvest! Nakon mesec dana uradimo razne analize (suprug): FSH 3.5, LH 4.5, testosteron ispod granice, TSH (stitna zlezda) dosta visok, kao i antitela (Hasimoto), Inhibin B bas visok, ali spermatozoida nista. Isao je na biopsiju i nasli su neke skroz bez veze spermatozoide. Ostecenja testisa nema. 
Edokrinolog mu je dao da pije Eutirox, menopur na 5 dana i sami smo nabavili Tribestan koji pije vec 6 meseci. Nakon mesec dana 200 000 spematozoida. Nakon 3 meseca milion spermica, nakon 4-5 meseci 3-4 miliona i pre neki dan 7.8 miliona (20% progresivnih)  :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Promenili smo endokrinologa, ona kaze da su tribestan i eutirox sredili spermogram...

----------


## Polo

LaFolie

Na VV prije mjesec i pol sam dao spermiogram i 0,00. Isti ponovio kod. dr. Lučingera dva tjedna poslije i opet 0,00, isti dan oba testisa punktirana i opet 0,00. Napravio hormonski nalaz gdje mi je FSH 15,9, LH 6,4 i test. 9,85 i na to dr. Lučinger kaže da jednostavno nema pomoći po pitanju Klomifena ili sl. zbog visokog FSH. Bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata došao i piše 5 - 10 polimorfonukleara u vidnom polju. Kultura: Fiziološka flora uretre. Preporuca se ponoviti nakon toalete spolovila.Sad sam pred zidom. Tribestan ili nešto, jednostavno sam se moram snalaziti. Imate li kakve preporuke, s obzirom na visok FSH i bakteriološki nalaz, da mi se malo pojasni. Puno hvala!!!

----------


## Polo

Urološki pregled o.k. Poslan sam endrokrinologu, pa ako je netko bio na tom pregledu nek mi objasni ukoliko želi, što sve sadrži. Hvala!!!!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Endokrinolog je ili dr. Peroš ili Čolak na VV, ali kod njih si već trebao biti ako si vadio hormone. MM je prvo išao kod endokrinologa, tj. androloga (kasnije sam shvatlia da je to isto, samo je androlog još uža specijalizacija od endokrinologa) i onda on šalje dalje na sve pretrage. Ne brini se, neće ti ništa raditi, samo ćete porazgovarati i vjerojatno će ti preporučiti punkciju i kariogram. Sretno!

----------


## Malena1988

Zdravo, svima! I ja vam se pridruzujem na ovoj temi. Pre 10 meseci smo saznali za azospermiju. 4 puta smo radili spermogram i svaki put isto. Hormoni su dobri, UZ testisa dobar, spermokultura dobra, antispermatozoidna antitela dobra, inhibin b 59.5 a ref,vred. od 50 do 250, nije najsjajnije, al predpostavljam da je bitno da nije ispod donje granice. Esperogen je bio malkice nizi, i pio je Klomifen 2 meseca. E, sad mi idemo kod prof.Stojkovica u LE, imali smo zakazanu punkciju, ali kazu da epididemus nije dovoljno razvijen, pa su punkciju otkazali i sad cekamo da nas pozovu na biopsiju. Nije mi jasno nista. Na UZ pise da je nalaz uredan, da su testisi normalne velicine i da je taj epididemus dobar, a oni nam kazu da je slabo razvijen?!?!?!? I da je bolje da uradimo biopsiju koja ce sigurno da pokaze bolje rezultate nego punkcija. Inace dr je rekao da bi mogo da pokusa da mu uradi i punkciju ali da rezultati mogu da budu losiji i da je zato mnogo bolja biopsija. Dao je krv za kariogram i cekamo rezultate, posto kod nass ne rade mikrodeleciju y hromozoma nego samo u BG-u. Doduse nama niko nije trazio da radimo inhibin, antispermatozoidna antitela, kariogram i mikrodeleciju nego smo mi to odradili samoinicijativno, posto vidim da to rade svi koji imaju ovu dijagnozu. Nemam pojma zasto nama niko od lekara to nije trazio. Zanima me misljenje svih vas da li mi sa ovakvim nalazima mozemo da se nadamo da ce na biopsiji nesto da nadju? Izvinite na predugackom postu i hvala svima unapred.

----------


## nodi

pozdrav i od mene, ustanovljena mi je azospermija prije osam mjeseci i nakon tri ista nalaza (same nule) doktorica mi je preporučila prije biopsije da radim jos hormon inhibin b posto u BiH nigdje se ne radi taj nalaz zanima me gdje ste vi radili i ako je moguce da mi pisete koliko kosta nalaz

----------


## tuzna

nodi, i ja sam iz BiH i ovako: u drzavnim bolnicama niko ne radi INhibin B.imas na Ilidzi privatno onaj lab sto radi sve i svasta,ali su jako skupi.inhbin je 170 KM,bar je tako bilo prije nekih godinu kad sam se raspitivala.
ako si iz sa ili si blizu ,ima jeftinija varijanta,rade u bg i kosta nekih 17e,samo treba poslat krv.ima jedna prevoznicka kuca,ali o tom cemo ako ti nie skupo ovih 170 KM i ako si uopce u prilici da krv saljes za Bg.
mm je prije mjesec dana tako uradio inhibin  :Smile: . obzirom da uopce taj lab u >BG nije skup,mozes usput ponovit jos koji nalaz ukoliko trebas(hormone).

----------


## dola

malena 1988 nitko ti ne može ništa garantirati za biopsiju, ali nadati se možeš i moraš  :Smile:  mm su hormoni u redu a biopsija je bila s rezultatom nula..u ejakulatu mu se pojavi par spermija pa se nadamo uskoro s time u  postupak icsi

----------


## refika

Evo i mene...i kod mm je u pitanju azoospermija ali imamo i jedan jos problem kod mm u porodici muskarci su svi neplodni ako neko ima ista iskustva neka se javi...jako jako sam tuzna....

----------


## boss

refika predji na temu azostatistika uglavnom se tamo okupljaju i javljaju oni sa ovim problemom. i napisi kakva je u vas u pitanju azoospermija posto ih ima raznih tj. kakve ste analize radili . i nemoj biti tuzna ima nas mnogo sa takvim problemom al vecina se pokusava boriti , barem ja sam tugu i brigu ostavila iza sebe i uhvatila se u kostac sa problemom.

----------


## nodi

tuzna, hvala na iformacijama. kontaktirao sam Zdravstvenu ustanovu „Medico-S Banja Luka i oni rade nalaz INHIBI B uzimaju uzorak krvi i salju u Beograd i nalaz kosta 40 KM (sve), da li si cula za njih ranije??

----------


## boss

nodi ako ti ista znaci moj muz se lijeci na toj klinici, i nama je bar ok. i za razliku od nekih nisu skupi.a mislim i da bi te ta analiza kostala vise da saljes busom sam ili da ides tamo da vadis.

----------


## tuzna

*nodi,*40 Km nije skupo,ako ti B.Luka nije daleko i ako ti odlazak tamo  ne stvara neke prevelike troskove.
medutim,ako bi radio jos koji nalaz(a sve je tamo bar za duplo jeftinije,sve hormone mozes raditi iz te krvi koju saljes-recimo,ja sam uvijek slala i svoju krv i provjeraval i sebi neke hormone,tako da mi je to bilo super jeftino), onda je to iz B.Luke skuplja varijanta,pa je bolje da to organiziras sam.
dakle,sve zavisi odakle si.

ako nesto treba,pisi na mail xemina83@gmail.com,pa ti sve pojasnim.

P.S.ja uvijek pise u muskom rodu,ne mogu da se jetim da l si musko ili zensko. :Embarassed:

----------

